# Ball Pythons > General BP's >  POLL: Have you been bit by a BP?

## spaceturtle

Simple quesiton. Have you ever been bit by a captive ball python?

I'm just curious how often it is. I see people talking about it on these forums but I've never seen it happen in person. My sister in law has had one for over 10 years and it's been handled by dozens of people without ever biting a single person.

I just got me a young fella and he hasn't tried to bite me yet.

----------

BrujaPitón (08-02-2020),Countach (07-26-2019),pinkprincess (06-08-2015),_Reptile Frenzy_ (03-16-2014),_se7en_ (01-25-2015),The Bears (07-05-2011)

----------


## N4S

You shoulda posted a poll.  :Cool:

----------


## spaceturtle

> You shoulda posted a poll.


It's there!

----------


## West Coast Jungle

Babies are most likely to bite as a self defense mechanism.
With that in mind I have bred and handled many babies and have been tagged a time or two(ok maybe more than that :Very Happy: ). 

I brought some babies to the vet today for a health exam for shipping abroad and one tried tagging both of us several times, good fun.

----------


## ViciousBliss

fantastic and interesting poll

----------


## Seneschal

XD I've gotten tagged by one baby and 2 adults. The baby was just pissy, one adult was hungry and I conveniently smelled of rats, and the other adult comes out of her box at feeding time and goes for my face...she got my arm.


As far as bites go, I'd rather all my snakes bite me all at once than one rat get me.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  The ball bites make you bleed a wee bit and feel like a flick....Rat bites need stitches! *points to nice shiny scar on hand from angreh mommy rat*

----------

Addiesmom2012 (11-26-2015),_alykoz_ (07-05-2013),C.Marie (06-09-2017),CherryPython (03-31-2012),christineho (06-26-2020),Craiga 01453 (03-19-2017),_Fraido_ (04-21-2016),JennyBP (03-04-2015),Newowner1 (03-04-2015)

----------


## the_Ryno

Never been bit, but I do see it in my near future see as how I currently only have one BP and looking to expand to 6 or so by the end of the year.

----------

robin.worden.65 (10-06-2015)

----------


## ChicaPiton519

Never been bit,
but boy have i dodged the bullet on that one...
im hoping to get a couple more baby girls this year, so its quite possible that it will happen....

my bite record shows corns, rats, racers, burms[babies], a carpet at a pet shop, rainbow boa[6ft], red tail[baby], and tons of other random things that i have held.... im sure there is more, but yeah... lol but no balls yet =]

----------


## python.princess

I've been bitten by hatchlings and didn't feel a thing. Sub-adults sting a little for a second but that's about it. Never been bitten by an adult though... Tanks a pretty mellow guy!  :Very Happy:

----------


## LadyOhh

I've been bit more times that I can remember...

----------

HarryTB (12-23-2021),stephy.lang07 (07-23-2015)

----------


## Nick

not tryna take over the thread but anyone wanna post pics?

----------


## STORMS

My male BP strikes at me a lot he's hit my arm and hand numerous times but it's more like he's warning me with a tap.  His mouth has never been open  :Very Happy:

----------

_alykoz_ (07-05-2013),_Lady mkrj58_ (12-11-2014)

----------


## Mike Cavanaugh

> not tryna take over the thread but anyone wanna post pics?


very rarely do you actually get injured from it.  Usually it just startles the crap out of you.  The few times I have bled, it was a scratch at most.  

Mike

----------


## Somed00d

I have a male that didn't eat for months and I was getting careless trying to feed him.  actually I was trying to tap his nose lol.  I was holding the rat with hemostats but as soon as my finger got close bam he got me good..  Lots of blood but very little pain.

----------


## boafa

I've been bit twice by hatchlings while popping them. First by a pied and last by a lesser.

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> I've been bit twice by hatchlings while popping them. First by a pied and last by a lesser.


i wouldnt mind being bit by a pied or a lesser lol

----------

_threezero_ (03-07-2014)

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

never been bitten by any of ours....
just hissed at alot, and a lot of puffing up

----------


## Venenito_X_Remedito

I haven't _actually_ been bit yet... Veneno has struck at me more times than I can count, but he's either missed or struck a glove. Without the gloves I'd have been bitten though!
He's getting better though :]...

----------


## Zinger333

Yeah I've been bit a few times.  of course every time it was my fault.  should have washed me hands after handling their food.

----------

_alykoz_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

> I haven't _actually_ been bit yet... Veneno has struck at me more times than I can count, but he's either missed or struck a glove. Without the gloves I'd have been bitten though!
> He's getting better though :]...


gloves?
WUSS!
haha i mean, noone wants to be bit but, they will get use toyour hand...

----------


## Bruce Whitehead

Been tagged once and hissed at alot (by the same BP). Also have a milksnake that used to latch onto the end of my finger and chew like she was nursing blood... which actually she was.

Never had one bite and constrict, but this BP was defensive biting, definitely handler error on my part.

Bruce

----------


## spix14

I used to work in a pet shop so yea...I've been bitten quite a few times. Just by babies though. Actually the worst injury I ever got from a BP bite was when my co worker saw the baby about to take a snap at me and gallantly tried to yank me out of the way, smacking my head on the cage door. Once I quit laughing I told him I'd have rather been bit, LOL.

----------


## fishmommy

I put my hand too close while feeding, so it was an accident and all my fault.  my BP has never hissed or struck at me on purpose.

----------


## dacalio

Ive been tagged maybe 10 or so times by the balls, not bad condsidering I have a moderate sized collection  ( greater than 1 but less than 100.)  :Very Happy: 

Although I have to say never have I been bit by a ball I have owned for more than a year.  

A couple of times I was "gummed" by them.  They strike open their mouth but no teeth.  Kinda weird...   anyone else experience this?

----------


## Spaniard

6 Snakes, almost 4 years, No bites  :Smile:

----------


## Bundu Boy

Not yet

But I picked up my 3rd BP today so the odds are increasing!

The closest I came was when I got my first BP, Samson. The day I got him I was faffing around inside his cage moving moss around etc, and I got a little close to the opening of his hide and he zapped out at me. He did not get close but she scared the begeezers outta me on the account of him being so quick....

Since then nothing, a couple of hissing fits but that's about it :Good Job:

----------

_alykoz_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Drew87

Yes, its part of owning snakes 
i think im around 7-10, each snake has there bad days, shed, hungry, or just pissy  :Very Happy:

----------

_alykoz_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Lets put it this way I have a bite me sign on my forehead.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## STORMS

> Lets put it this way I have a bite me sign on my forehead.




 :Wink:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:  :ROFL:

----------

Badger711 (03-24-2013)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

> 


  :sploosh:  In that kind of case I am the who bites  :Surprised:   :Wink:

----------


## snakelady

Once, by my youngest BP. It was at night and I guess she was hungry.  :Wink:  She pulled back right away. It didn't hurt at all. 
Just surprised me.

----------


## allmote

Ball python bites are like kisses compared to taking mama beast boa away from her puppys. I couldnt imagine all those breeders with the really big mamas and do it year round pulling teeth out of my leg is only cool like once a year. 

Dont buy the snake if you cant cash the check when he deposits it you wont hold it ever agian. I have had 2 people buy boas and bring them back after 3 years of being good just because they got lit up once. Ball pythons are different they act more like cats a bite is like a scratch from a house cat and same purpose intended when either one "scratches" you it means "back up biggin im strapped".

----------

_alykoz_ (07-05-2013)

----------


## ChicaPiton519

> Dont buy the snake if you cant cash the check when he deposits it you wont hold it ever agian. I have had 2 people buy boas and bring them back after 3 years of being good just because they got lit up once.


i have to admit, when the BRB bit me, it caused me to be a little more cautious and listen to her more, if she hisses, leave her alone, or go slower lol.
it knocked down my confidence a little tho, but i know that she knows when im tensing up lol... she tenses up double time... so i have to totally chill when im holding her

----------


## Kristy

I have been bit a lot. My adult male gets in this ravenous feeding mode every couple months (not saying he eats every couple of months) he just goes through a period where he becomes a super aggressive feeder and there is NO stopping him. Then he snaps out of it and is fine again. Always been like that. 

He has bitten me many times. Still better than getting bit by any rodent any day!

----------


## lindsey crashed

right on the nose... totally my fault.

----------


## abhorrent

So far the only time she's tried to bite me is when I was putting her in a bag to bring her home the first day.  Five days after that and she's barely recoiled towards me.

Though be it, I've only had her since February.

----------


## captin_crash

I just got a ball yesterday (a friend left the country in a hurry, family issues) its only 2 months old and im a bit nervous about handling her, I've handled much bigger snakes than her but i knew they were "tame". Basically im asking how much does it hurt when you get tagged, how often it might happen and does anyone have any advice to help me get over this "fear"?

----------


## spk329

Only once....... I was feeding my snakes and my male Ghost got me the second I opened his tub. My other hand was on top of his tub.
Guess he was real hungry  :Smile:  It was my fault 4sure. Now I keep my hands lower and pay attention  :Smile:

----------


## 1Mojo

I got a new BP in 9 days ago, she is an 06 and I think she wants to eat my face!!!!!! She has eaten twice so far, looks like i'll try in another few days but I know she's gonna rail my A@# sooner or later, probly sooner though. 

But to the question at hand, I have been biten a few times.

----------


## Freakie_frog

Hmmmmm

Lets see have I been bit yes..I hate the getting bit part but don't mind a biter. I've learned how to deal with them and also figured out that biter eat so thats a Plus for me. 

I've been bit by every thing from babys to 3000 gram girls (they suck the worst)

----------


## blackcrystal22

No, neither of my snakes have bitten me.

I've only been bitten once by my first corn snake (that died in the vets office) and that was cause he was sick and stressed. :[

The first day I had my ball he bit at a few things but never at me really.

----------


## tippmann

never been acutally bitten by my either of my 2 balls, but when i was handling my friends 4 foot long burm it bit me 3 times

----------


## Schlyne

> The other adult comes out of her box at feeding time and goes for my face...she got my arm.


I had this happen with my adult male normal.I think it was a normal feeding night, but I was cleaning cages and planning on feeding everybody the next day.  I eventually got tagged after he missed my face and I was in the middle of weighing everybody.   If I'd left him alone after the first attempt, I wouldn't have been bit.

As for the first bite, it was a defensive bite from my ball normal as a baby.  I went to move a bottlecap before he slithered over it and apparently my hand came in to fast at his head.

I think I've gotten tagged by other baby balls.

The more memorable bites were from a carpet python and a variable kingsnake.  It's really funny when the snake that bites you is thinner than your pinky.   :ROFL:   (And it doesn't hurt at all.)

----------


## McAdry

yes quite a few times but it hand been long enough to think somthing might have changed. lol

----------


## Cam

> I just got a ball yesterday (a friend left the country in a hurry, family issues) its only 2 months old and im a bit nervous about handling her, I've handled much bigger snakes than her but i knew they were "tame". Basically im asking how much does it hurt when you get tagged, how often it might happen and does anyone have any advice to help me get over this "fear"?


I can tell you the surprise is the worst part...that and having your confidence trashed. The bite of a 3 week old BP broke the skin in 4 places...teeth holes...bled...but the next morning could not tell at all what had happened.

Any ideas anyone has on how to work with these guys on being so head shy is VERY appreciated.

I think wearing gloves is the ticket for me for a while...

Can anyone comment on if they are a biter to start are they a biter forever and visa versa?
Does tha fact that this guy was fed live make them more of a biter?

----------


## Mike Schultz

I got bitten by one of the "captive hatched" BP's at the petsmart  i work at.  :Razz:

----------


## blackcrystal22

Is it bad that when my BP bit me it didn't bleed, hurt, or even leave a mark? D:

I mean, I was moving the thermostat probe and was kinda invading his hide (I was trying not to disturb him so I didn't take him out of it) and he kinda tried to bite at me.
But there was no blood or anything. I'm confused..

----------


## Koiscale451

I've never been bit, but I know it's coming.... :wierdface

----------


## Mike Schultz

> Is it bad that when my BP bit me it didn't bleed, hurt, or even leave a mark? D:
> 
> I mean, I was moving the thermostat probe and was kinda invading his hide (I was trying not to disturb him so I didn't take him out of it) and he kinda tried to bite at me.
> But there was no blood or anything. I'm confused..


Sometimes they just give a warning "strike" without really biting you. The babies i worked with did that a lot.

----------


## Cam

> Is it bad that when my BP bit me it didn't bleed, hurt, or even leave a mark? D:
> 
> I mean, I was moving the thermostat probe and was kinda invading his hide (I was trying not to disturb him so I didn't take him out of it) and he kinda tried to bite at me.
> But there was no blood or anything. I'm confused..



If he felt like he made contact perhaps he just had a closed mouth 'strike'.
If you are concerned he has no teeth or something along that line...I would not be too concerned...if he's eating etc.

----------


## Sophiax

I just got bitten a few hours ago!  It was feeding time and I was placing her in her feed tray - which she knows - and she was so enthusiastic that she mistook my hand for a rat.  (I never touched the food but she probably just saw 'warm moving thing, YUM')

I yelped but it didn't hurt much actually.  The snake let go and looked all bewildered for a minute!  Then she found the rat and ate without further problems while I found a band-aid.  It's all my fault, really, for getting too close to her hungry snout  :Smile:

----------


## Argentra

Never yet bitten by a Ball python, young or old. If I ever do get tagged, it'll either be by a young hatchling when I get into breeding, or by my pissy male het albino. He hasn't even bluff-struck yet, but he flinches and hisses whenever he's bothered or touched, so we shall see.

I have, however been tagged by an adult corn snake.  :Smile:  The shock of actually being bitten bothered me more than the bite.

----------


## Jenn

Yes, and it scared the crap out of me. You want to see something amazing? Look up the word "scared" in the Merriam-Websters Collegiate Dictionary!!!!!!

----------


## frankykeno

> Never yet bitten by a Ball python, young or old. If I ever do get tagged, it'll either be by a young hatchling when I get into breeding, or by my pissy male het albino. He hasn't even bluff-struck yet, but he flinches and hisses whenever he's bothered or touched, so we shall see.
> 
> I have, however been tagged by an adult corn snake.  The shock of actually being bitten bothered me more than the bite.


Funny our het Albino male is like that too.  His baby name was Mr. Hissy Pants he was so mouthy.  He's just that though, all mouth and not much else.  He always grumbles when we bother him but he's just fine once he's actually out of his tub. 

I never got tagged from 05 to 08.  Then we got 2 clutches of hatchlings and well I'm pretty much snake chow lately.  Those little boogerheads are sure fast at the chew on Jo thing LOL.

----------


## dacalio

I just got bit about 5 times in a row by a female that I was stealing some eggs from.  It doesn't hurt much but does give a good scare.

----------


## TheMolenater2

I haven't been bit but I've seen people get bit.

----------


## blackcrystal22

> Never yet bitten by a Ball python, young or old. If I ever do get tagged, it'll either be by a young hatchling when I get into breeding, or by my pissy male het albino. He hasn't even bluff-struck yet, but he flinches and hisses whenever he's bothered or touched, so we shall see.
> 
> I have, however been tagged by an adult corn snake.  The shock of actually being bitten bothered me more than the bite.


It's almost like.. it scares your heart! It doesn't even hurt but for some reason we have a natural reaction that scares the crap out of us.

Also, I've never been bitten by my female corn.. which is incredibly surprising considering she's so.. fidgety and fearful.
My ball bit me the other day because I was checking his heat and he's in shed. I was basically stupid.
HEY LETS GO STICK OUR HAND IN OUR SNAKES HIDE TO FEEL THE WARMTH.
The reason was because I wasn't sure it was getting warm enough through the substrate and the power had just went out so I was making sure it was warm.
Maybe I could've checked under the tub.. ahah.

----------


## sheep-

I have been bitten by the mice and rats that i feed my snakes, more times my ball pythons even attempted to bite me.

----------


## gothkenny

Heh. I originally answered no but I just got bit a little while ago... D=

----------


## slither9192

My male who is around 6 years old won't even strike at a rat, he is the calmest snake I have seen. My female pastel would hiss like no other and strike repeatedly when I first got her. After a month or two she was fine and hasn't struck or hissed since. It seems most of the ones that strike are hatchlings that are just not used to handling.

----------


## abhorrent

Still a solid no.

She went for my hand when I was feeding on Thursday, but luckily I saw her lock onto my hand and was ready to move by the time she went for it.  Was cool to watch her miss the hand, coil back then immediately take the rat though!

----------


## J.Vandegrift

I have be nailed by adult females a few times. Every time I seem to find a tooth stuck in my hand a few weeks later. And I don't care what anyone says, getting bit by a 4000g adult hurts.

----------

_Sonny1318_ (07-16-2018)

----------


## Beardedragon

Not that this was my first time being bit, but my seemingly calm Black pastel got into the striking position, so I waved my finger in front of his face and said " Oooo are you going to bite me?" yes was the anwser :Razz:  My fault entirely, you just have to learn to read your snakes.

----------

BeccaBurrr (05-09-2013),_Fraido_ (04-21-2016),_Vypyrz_ (07-04-2009)

----------


## Jay_Bunny

I have been bitten once and it was my own fault. I picked up a baby in shed and it struck my finger. One dot of blood and I didn't even feel it.

----------


## LAWReptiles

I've been bitten by a super testy 14ft Granite Back Male Reticulated Python. He latched on to my finger and through his neck around my hand. He let go immediately after.. Didnt hurt too bad, but I dribbled a bit in my pants lol.

----------


## nchapa

not yet!!!

 :Snake:  :Taz:

----------


## Entropy

I've been bitten more times then I can count. Then again with my evil granite it's easy to get four or five bites in a cage cleaning...

----------


## blackcrystal22

Once with no blood, once with very little blood.
I love sticking my fingers in his hide to feel the temperature!

----------


## whitesnake12

i been biten by red tails and kingsnakes and only once 4 a bp funny story it was feed day and i was feed my 1st bp i ever got jak,so i had the mouse in some forceps tht where a good 18inches. i was puting it in front of his face he struck but missed the mouse the forceps and landed on my finger bit down and constricted my arm. im jus standing there say ow hey mom go get sum hot water or rubing achool she tooked to long so i bent his tail backwards not to hurt him but to get him to let go and tht something else was going on

----------


## AaronP

I have yep!

----------


## crusher

no but my bci seems very intent on doing the deed herself

----------


## Gage

i was bit once because i was careless when feeding, he didnt want the mouse and he came up and grabbed my finger, though i wasnt sure why he didnt want this mouse and he wanted the other, unthawed more the once at the store maybe?

----------


## jorgasm

I haven't been bit by any of my snakes but... to be honest... I'd rather get the initial bite out of the way so that I don't have that ""Oh my goodness my snakey-poo might bite me tonight." I'd rather get that first one over with to shake that fear.

----------


## calypso616

I was gonna answer no to this a few days ago and wont u know it i was picking out my BP at the store and i was handling one that i really wanted and as hes curled in my hand he just blindy struck at the air right next to my arm. I saw it and looked at my husband, then looked at another customer, with this amazed look on my face like "did he just strike" i didnt even get tagged and i think the scare is just as bad as the wound. The fact that i shreaked HOLY S@$% made the store owner come back just laughing. He knew what had happened. So yeah i got the other bp in the cage next to him.  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  My bci has struck at me through the glass a few times.

----------


## Dave763

Mostly I get tagged by hatchlings when cleaning or changing water.

----------


## tx_floyde

I was bit by my adult male Floyde. When I was moving from my house I had to put him in something other than his tank so as to eliminate risk of something smushing him or pinching him. So I tried to put him in a much too little critter thing with the vented lid. He started coming back out, normal dimeanor, I put my hand in front of him, and bam! He bit me right on some scar tissue on my thumb. I had to kind of push and pull to get him off.
   The point is I knew better, and I learned my lesson. If the snake makes a decision, don't try to change his mind.

----------


## ayza03

So how would you move with BP so it won't bite you or strike at you?

----------


## ch312

not yet but i cant wait until it happens. curious to see what its like  :Wink: 

maybe ill dress my hand up to look like a rat :Rolleyes2:

----------


## catawhat75

Not by any of my bp's (not from the lack of trying from a couple). I have been bitten by my Children's Python and an 8 foot Burm.

----------


## CruelHerbie

I've been bitten twice now, but both have been my own fault!

----------


## abhorrent

I seriously don't think she'll ever get me.  Mark my words.

----------


## twh

twice this afternoon - hatchling madness!

----------


## TheVipersHouse

LOL @ this topic , the stories i could tell ..

I have been bit more then i can count (mostly by  babies ). most of my adult bites from BP's  was due to feeding response .

from babies to adults ive been tagged numerous times .

not to mention   the 10-20ft  burms  :Surprised:  i owned  , 9 ft boas  :Surprised:  , 5-12ft retics   :Surprised:  etc..etc...  

i look at it like this  if a snake i own doesnt bite me at least 1 time theres something wrong with it  . :Weirdface:  :Weirdface:  

but thats me LOL  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## reptile_jones

I have been bitten 2 times, both were at feeding time.  Both were my falt.  I broke the rule of feeding with my hands and not feeding tongs.   :Wag of the finger:

----------


## TheVipersHouse

Well i dont know about any rules like that  .
 i have never fed with tongs  and never will ..
i like the hands on  way  . 


only way i would use tongs  is when i start up my venomous  collection when my kids are grown .

----------


## shadi11

Its been a few times.. Usually the younger snakes though.. I do have some pissy adults who his alot. but thats about it.. My Bci's are a different story.. Quite a few more times then the balls have.

----------


## ballpythonluvr

I have only had my normal male for 2 months and I have never been bitten, yet.  He did try to strike at my boyfriend though because he made a sudden movement that scared him.

----------


## Melicious

-Laughs.-  The first time I was tagged(every time actually) it was definitely my fault.  My male at the time found himself content to curl up in the built-in CD tower of my desk.  I pulled out the first two tiers, but didn't think to get the last one.  He flipped out and struck at me.  Never again.  I felt so awful about it too.  I cried because I'd frightened him.

----------


## MDB

havent been bit yet but I have been struck at. Im sure my days are numbered lol

----------


## mykee

I think that this "poll" is inaccurate in the sense that it does not determine how many or how long you've been working with ball pythons;  do you have one ball python, and has it bitten you every time you touch it, or do you have three ball pythons and only been bit twice in the year you've owned them.  

I fall into the "In any given year over the last ten, I've had between 100-250 ball pythons in my care, and my ratio of being bit to not being bit is 0.00001% of the time I handle them.

----------


## boboso

> I think that this "poll" is inaccurate in the sense that it does not determine how many or how long you've been working with ball pythons;  do you have one ball python, and has it bitten you every time you touch it, or do you have three ball pythons and only been bit twice in the year you've owned them.  
> 
> I fall into the "In any given year over the last ten, I've had between 100-250 ball pythons in my care, and my ratio of being bit to not being bit is 0.00001% of the time I handle them.


Agreed, some have given some insight into their "dealings".  Mine, with BPs, have come once this week, young 3 month old, always timid and docile, is starting shed.  Tap on enclosure to say I'm coming, went to clean up and fill the water dish and a nip.  Totally my fault as he was in his hide and saw my fat fingers and scared him into defense.  Two minutes later he is in my hands for a shed check, no worries.

The other for me was my brother's BP adult.  Rarely handled, bad environment with noise, activity and odd light times.  Definitely a defense bite as this snake is easily spooked.  Tried to adopt him a few years back, but no avail...

So two times in the span of 10 years of exposure to BPs.  However I did not own one until recently, but handled one or more weekly.

Glad this was not a post on how many times bitten by reptiles...  :Smile:   Catching water snakes when I was a kid, that gave me my quota.

----------


## mainbutter

My only bites have come from a CBB corn hatchling(more like he started chewing on my hand than striking at it), just about a month old, and wild snakes.

Been bit certainly more than 20 times by wild snakes(luckily no venomous bites), never really kept count.

----------


## Kryptonian

I have been bit a few times by babies, always when taking them out. I know I could hook them but want them used to hands coming in and a baby bite is nothing.

----------


## Don

I've been tagged a few times by young ones and once by a large adult female.  A few weeks back, I put a live rat in with an adult female and after a little while, when she didn't eat I went to pull the rat out.  The rat was running around the water bowl, so I put my hand in the tub to block the path of the rat while I reached in with my other hand to grab the rat.  The blocking hand was bit.  I jumped about three feet into the air because I was not expecting it.  

It was my own fault.  I smelled like rat and put my warm and toasty hand into the tub without even looking to see where the snake was sitting.  It didn't hurt that much when it happened but did bleed quite a lot.  Now, if I have to pull a rat out of a snake rack, I use padded tongs to get a hold on the base of the rat's tail, then quickly pull them out - while keeping an eye on the snake.

----------


## h4y4sh1

I have 3 bp's at the moment. the other 2 I only aqcuired recently. This one female, I've kept for 6 years, had bit me twice. Once around 2 years ago, and once recently  :Very Happy:   :Very Happy: . Both times, it was my mistake. She was hungry, I just handled a rat, and you know the rest lol. it didn't hurt much more that an adult rat bite though  :Smile:

----------


## Morphie

I have a stressy mojo who bites me every chance he gets.  I'm pretty good about not getting bitten but it happens *shrug*.  Bites are nothing, though.  They are a little scary, especially at first, but it's just easier to get over it and realize that nothing these snakes can do to you is really any kind of big deal.  Bigger snakes are a different story, obviously.

----------


## Midwest Morphs

I can actually vote yes in this poll. I got my first tag last night. It was a cheap tag while giving a little girl water, i didnt even know until i seen the very tiny red blood spec.

----------


## joe18

i have not been bitten yet but im looking forward to it lmao :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## SRW Reptiles

I've been bit quite a bit, mostly by little ones.  I also get bit by my Gopher Snakes on a daily basis haha.

----------


## Locutus

I got a bite once, from an otherwise peaceful male... I was playing with my cat and didn't wash my hands properly. Then opened the BP's terrarium for maintenance and...  :Snake:  :Snake:  Very, very painful bite, very surprising.

----------


## anatess

Man, I'm going to skew the results... because we've only had our 2 bp's for a little over 2 months...

Never been bit (thank goodness!).  We have a 200g spider who is a very good eater but is very easy to handle.  Not head shy, very easy going, only does the head snap when a fast movement goes over his head, his way of saying, "whoa, what was that?".  Our 700g pastel though, she is moody.  She's very head shy and goes off feed when something is not perfect.  She has gotten more tolerant though after 2 months in our house.  I had a post earlier about our "bath fiasco" and that was the only time she actually struck at my son but my son was super quick to close the glass doors so she struck the glass and not the hand.  Basically, I thought she would like a bath in the bathtub but she hated it, spazzed out, and struck.  My son though, he tells me, she's not in a good mood, Mom... so I won't take her out then, I wait for my husband to do it.  I've learned to watch her moods now too, so I can tell when she's not happy now.  I know it's cool to have that spider who is game for anything but I'm kinda glad we have that moody pastel too because she's teaching me how to read snake moods.

I would really really really really hate to get bit by the snake... which sounds crazy when I have been nicked numerous times by my African Gray parrot.  It's just the idea of getting bit by a snake that has that psychological effect, I guess.  If I have read the results of this poll 2 months ago, I would probably never let my husband bring home that ball python (see, I told you they bite a lot!).  But now, if ever one of us would get bit, it would probably be just a... okay now, what did you do???  Just like when the kids would get bit by the hamsters...

----------


## Melicious

> Man, I'm going to skew the results... because we've only had our 2 bp's for a little over 2 months...
> 
> Never been bit (thank goodness!).  We have a 200g spider who is a very good eater but is very easy to handle.  Not head shy, very easy going, only does the head snap when a fast movement goes over his head, his way of saying, "whoa, what was that?".  Our 700g pastel though, she is moody.  She's very head shy and goes off feed when something is not perfect.  She has gotten more tolerant though after 2 months in our house.  I had a post earlier about our "bath fiasco" and that was the only time she actually struck at my son but my son was super quick to close the glass doors so she struck the glass and not the hand.  Basically, I thought she would like a bath in the bathtub but she hated it, spazzed out, and struck.  My son though, he tells me, she's not in a good mood, Mom... so I won't take her out then, I wait for my husband to do it.  I've learned to watch her moods now too, so I can tell when she's not happy now.  I know it's cool to have that spider who is game for anything but I'm kinda glad we have that moody pastel too because she's teaching me how to read snake moods.
> 
> I would really really really really hate to get bit by the snake... which sounds crazy when I have been nicked numerous times by my African Gray parrot.  It's just the idea of getting bit by a snake that has that psychological effect, I guess.  If I have read the results of this poll 2 months ago, I would probably never let my husband bring home that ball python (see, I told you they bite a lot!).  But now, if ever one of us would get bit, it would probably be just a... okay now, what did you do???  Just like when the kids would get bit by the hamsters...


-Giggles.-  I'm glad that you didn't read this thread before hand.  

I think that most people who've been bitten will openly say that their being bitten was completely their fault.  Most(not all) ball pythons strike out in fear or confusion.  You smell like food, I'm going to bite you too when I'm hungry.  -Grins.-

----------


## juddb

They are usually to scared to bite me, because they know i bite back.....  Kidding, i too have been bitten on more than one occasion!  Its usually more a suprise than anything brutal.

----------


## jason221

I've only been bitten once by a ball python, and it was when I picked him up too soon after he ate to put him back in his enclosure. This was years ago, though. I haven't been bitten by any snake recently.

----------


## wax32

When I first got my ball he took a few swings at me, but never connected.  He has become much more calm now.  My Cal King on the other hand bites me HARD every chance he gets.

----------


## XGetSome

Ironically I just got Bit 2 days ago for the first time in years.

----------


## CamStatic

My first bp tagged me when I wasn't careful enough during feeding.. she just missed on the rat, and let go the second she realised it was my thumb she got. :p She's craaazy about food.  :Surprised:

----------


## OfficialSavage

I have 28 ball pythons now.   I have not been bit yet.  It has been close a couple times.  "Knock on Wood"

----------


## nicktreb

i have never been bit, but just recently i tried "pre scenting" before feeding and my snake started stirking at me like crazy. i guess i shouldnt of done that since he has never had a problem feeding before.

----------


## greghall

yeah I have a few that will tag me when they get the chance!!

----------


## HypoPita

I've owned my snakes, the oldest two the longest, for less than a year. I have never been bitten by any of them. I HAVE gotten struck AT, but they didn't hit their mark. The first time was my male...it wasn't too long after we got him...and he was scared, and really pissy. I had my hand in the tank for whatever reason. Probobally putting back his water. He's never struck since.

My girlfriends baby spider struck at his hide that I was holding... It threw me off, because he is the most friendly of the four. 

They dont even strike when I do something stupid....like strain and then eat a tuna sandwich..and then take em out and let them hang out on my shoulders. I didn't realize what I was doing untill I had Cleo up on my shoulder..and went hmm...wait a second...I just ate tuna.....dont people scent rats with tuna to make them more appealing?  She didnt strike at all though, I really wouldn't care if she did. It's life. 

I'm sure I'll get tagged eventually.

----------


## JamieLynn

I have not yet been bitten by a bp. On the other hand I have been bitten by many, many rodents of all kinds. I had one vey moody hairless rat that after she had a litter would not let anyone near the cage, this included reaching through the bars to bite any hand that came near, most of the times she got me were small bites that only bleed for a day, but she got my husband one good one that was bleeding for 3 days. But name a rodent and it has bitten me, never been caught by a snake, almost by a wild bull snake, stopped my car to move it off the road, and it was mad. 
But one day I know one will get me, I plan on getting more balls as soon as I have more space for them.

----------


## JKExotics

I was bit once years ago when I first got into herping, it wasn't a small snake either it was a 2000+ gram adult female (it was completely my fault). Funny thing is it didn't hurt, yet my wife's little toy chihuahua bite left me with thumb pains that I still suffer to this day, and she bit me over a year and a half ago. Little brat!  :Smile:

----------


## dizzy

I've never been bit yet.

We'll see if that doesn't maybe change soon as later today I'm inheriting an adult or sub-adult female bp that's apparently been abused.   :Sad:

----------


## SGExotics

lol, i have a big female whose over 1600 grams, and i went in to take her out to change the newsprint i have her on and she got me good lol  :Smile:  Its good to get bit every once in a while, it gets the adrenanline going  :Smile:

----------


## nova2door

i have been bit 2 or 3 times by adults but it was my fault
my friend has 2 yearlings that will try to bite you if you look it them.
he just got them in a trade and i don't think they were handled much. the only good thing about them is they are het albino

----------


## Kay-tee-ess

I was feeding my BP while she was in shed, she must have smelled the mouse (F/T) and she struck at the nearest moving thing, which happened to be my hand. Hardly even felt the bite, only drew a bit of blood. Had a bit of infection afterwards but anitibiotics sorted that out!
That was my very un-interesting bite story  :Good Job: 

 :Snake:

----------


## escomaya

I have 6 ball pythons now, got my 1st one 9 months ago, Ive been bit 2-3 times, 

the 1st time, I fed my BP in a separate cardboard box for the 1st time, when i went to take him out to put him in his tank he struck at me, scared .... out of me, I laughed cause it was a love tap,had my heart pumping tho, of how fast he did it LMAO

2nd time, was within the 1st 5 mins of bring one home, he just had no clue and was scared of everythging going on, light cat scratch

now i say 2-3 because i dont know if this counts, funny story
I got a 2 year old BP from a friend, it was the 1st time handling her, I put her on my lap and continued playin some video games, 5 mins later i realized she was up my arm sleeve holding on to my armpit, trying to swallow my armpit, hurt pulling the little sucker off just pulled a few hairs, must  have liked my deoderant

From what I learned babies are the ones to strike not knowing if your a harm to them or not

----------


## iCandiBallPythons

I got hit by one on my way to work the other morning  :Headbang:

----------


## stevs102

Only been bit once; that was before I knew that a BP can go from sleeping to attacking prey in a split second (got to love the creautre's design).

I was cleaning the glass on the tank and I am 99% sure he was sleeping, anyways I got near him and he went from coiled and not moving to sniping at my finger. I picked him up right after that and he was just as loving as always.

----------


## Toronto Python Gurus

i have 14 ball pythons ranging from a year old all the way up to 6 years old and "knock on wood" i have never been biten i've been hissed at a few times and that lets me know to either leave them alone or be a little more cautious of what im doing, i also have a custom built reptile room for them all and i have people wanting to check it out and hold snakes all the time and same thing nobody has ever been bit, you just have to be careful i always make sure to use antibacterial after i have handled rats or mice before touchin or pplacin my hand in the enclosures which im sure has added a little bit of help to not gettin bit

----------


## DMTWI

I've only had my little (6 month old) male bp for about a week now, no bites to report, only a couple of strikes.      :Snake: 

I did get tagged good a couple times by my Columbian red tail boa when I was a kid, that did hurt some.    :Snake2:

----------


## Douglesser

I have only been bit good once. By a 8' redtail, the best part was pulling the broken teeth out.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Emilio

I finally got bit by the one I would have never expected it from, it was all my fault he smelled the asf and couldn't find it. I tried to get it for him and bam, glad its out the way though it wasn't that bad.

----------


## Jyson

I have been bitten by everything from a baby corn snake, to a maneating ball python, to a 7 foot Argentine Boa (on the shoulder to boot!  :Surprised:  )

But, I have never been bitten by mine or anyone else's retics that I have held. Isn't that ironic.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Very Happy:

----------


## bobberly1

A couple of times, but only for feeding responses.

----------


## Haitun

Never, for me.

 But my ex boyfriend got bitten by Hyori while she was pretty young. 

Basically his fault though, he was dumb enough to put his hand in her cage while she was about to eat.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## zombie&lemons

never been bit by  my  bp's  but by my boa yes
  it stung like a mesquito bite

----------


## BPHERP

Getting bit by your ball python is simply part of owning one...

...they have no arms and no legs and as far as I know, no vocal chords, so the only way for them to tell you they don't like something is to 1) curl into a ball, or 2) bite.

Of course the more balls you own, the greater the ratio for getting bitten goes up.

BrandonsBalls

----------


## Boanerges

Never had the pleasure yet and I've been keeping balls for awhile. I've been bit or stung by a ton of things (burms, scorps, bloods, tarantulas) but never a ball  :Confused:  The only one I have that is tempermental is my male pastel. He is ALWAYS hissy. I'm pretty sure he wants to bite me. I just pick him up anyway. Maybe me and him are both contempt that he is a grump. If one were to bite me out of my collection it would be him. But he hasn't yet  :Very Happy:

----------


## southb

> I have only been bit good once. By a 8' redtail, the best part was pulling the broken teeth out.


Sounds like my best bite.....big female I first picked up with a bad shed.  After a good shed I reached in to pick her up and bam!  After that I covered her head and picked her up and she was fine.

----------


## Face

I've got five BPs and have not been bit, but had one strick at me at the speed of light!  They can be very fast.  It was my fault though, he was still settling in and I could read from his body language that he was in a mood.

----------


## JeffJ

I have never been struck at by my lil boy, but some of the pet store BP's i have looked at or handles have tried to tag me. there is the itty bitty cute little 66% possible het femal at my local shop. the little cutie poises for striking as soon as that cage top moves. i want her  :Smile:

----------


## Demon280z

> ...there is the itty bitty cute little 66% possible het femal at my local shop...


66% het for Female?  :Weirdface: 

 :Very Happy:

----------


## ohyeahnow

Yes, and as bites go, not bad. Had a worse bite from a black snake lol. Being bitten by a retic had to be my favorite though, that was such a joy.

----------


## au8219

just got bit tonight before feeding.  it shocked me more than it hurt.  at least i know how it feels now in case i get bit again

----------


## ChristinaP

Thankfully I've never been bitten, however I've only had mine for a week  :Wink:

----------


## harm286

No kan say i have ...
But working with bp's i know they no nothing about not biting the hand that feeds them

----------


## greg_in_ca

i have 3 bps....2 sub adults and one big momma....been struck at but never bit...although growing up... i had a ton of ghopher snake bites..mean little s.o.bs  :Smile:  gotta love em though

----------


## psycho

My Snake only hisses at me once in a while but is my fault i kinda disturb her...when she is sleeping...but for good causes to clean poop or urates...but never been bitten or strike at...


I wonder how it feels....sometimes i just want it to bite me so i can get over it and see it it hurts or nah....does anybody know is it painful???

----------


## DesignerBP

just the other day as matter of fact. my pastel male missed the rat and got my finger. and yes i was using tongs lol. it was dark in the room so i guess its understandable.

----------


## Oroborous

Only once for me, and I've had my female BP over 5 yrs. It was years ago and I didn't even notice she had bit me till I looked down at my arm and saw blood, lol. I wasn't paying attention to her and she was trying to let me know she wasn't happy about it.

----------


## PghBall

I have 6 Balls now and have not been bitten yet.  The closest I came was when one of my het Piebald girls got loose and was being tormented by the cat under the bed.  She was striking at anything that moved.  I covered her and she calmed right down.  Both her and the other het Piebald I got from Adam at 8 Ball Pythons like to hiss when I go to pick them up, but I have been able to handle them both without any bites.  I'm sure my day is coming.

----------


## PythonBreeder

My adult female missed the rat and WHAM! Started constricting my hand. I bled a "little" (Well thats what I told my mom so she wouldn't go all crazy and into a fear mode of my snakes) It hurt kinda but not too much. I had to run her under warm water and she just let go.

----------


## ang3l3s

just today, i went to pick her up and bam!!! 3x on my habd and once on my wrist, felt like pin pricks but sure bled a lot

----------


## th3jok3r

stupid me went to go pick up another python after the 1st one ate so my hand had the mouse smell to it and wam!! lol

----------


## JenEric Reptiles

I havent been bit yet but dodge quite a few strikes........even last nite my wife was like you want me to slide his tub in i said no.........i knew he was still hungry after feeding ........cause he sniffed at the feeding tank where my other one was feeding  well while smelling like mice still i walked passed my tubs and he sensed my heat at struck twards me and my wife jumped LOL...........i explained to her S.F.E  stupid feeding errors muahahahaha

----------


## wuldier

not yet...

but im sure its coming.

i have only ever been bitten by 1 snake, twice!

my red tail boa bit me inside my mouth some how when it was around 4ft in legnth, JFYI, i was NOT doing anything weird to be bitten in my mouth lol, i was just holding him round my neck like i always did and i was talking to my mother, JUST after eating a chicken Kebab!! tasty breath? lol

i thought that was quite sore, but then when the boa was around the 12ft mark! BAM! bit my hand and that HURT! dunno if his teeth sunk slightly in to my bones or something coz i could feel a slight aching pain in it for around 3 months or so.

other than them 2 times, thats it.

----------


## retic720

Got tagged in a feeding accident.

Was waving the PKed mouse by the tail and Achilles (my ball python) tagged the fleshy part of my palm.

I swear....when snakes strike in self defense, they're accurate shots. DUring feeding, even a sniper scope and a laser sight combined won't help them. Hehehehe

----------

Badgemash (09-24-2012)

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

Never, but I am both confident (sure of myself) and cautious when handling snakes. Even the most docile snake is still an animal which could bite. Common sense goes a long way, here.

I do have some snippy ones, and my (usually not snippy) albino male snapped at me last week, but he missed  :Wink:  Caught me off guard big time! I am leaving him alone now.

I am very careful when I handle Luna, Booker, and Stacy- they are my snappers. Luna is established and is still a witch. Stacy and Booker are new and probably just nervous.

I also have two big girls who are not above hissing at me randomly. Neither has ever struck. I just call them my drama queens. 

I'm assuming some day I will get bit. I handle the aggressive ones, and I am the primary care giver for all of them. It's bound to happen, but I'd rather avoid it  :Smile:  

I am far FAR more afraid of the rodents than the snakes.

----------


## Muze

[QUOTE=I am far FAR more afraid of the rodents than the snakes.[/QUOTE]

Lol...I am so with you on this.  I am not really afraid of a BP bite, but I am afriad of a rat or mouse bite.  I always feed F/T, but I have to feed the hatchlings live for the first few meals to get them established.  Most of them took the mice right away this first meal, except for one of the girls.  She kept following the mouse around but the mouse would jump on her, and tried to bite one time.  I had to get in there & take the feisty mouse out.  That mouse put up a fight (& he was a small weanling).

I'll be trying a fuzzy or small opper for this girl next time.

----------

_TheOtherLeadingBrand_ (06-01-2009)

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

Yeah I hate those things! I haven't been bitten but I hate touching them. I catch mice by the tail. I won't touch a rat. DH does it. Yet he won't touch the aggressive snakes- I do that. LOL

----------


## grammie

finally got my first nip today. Very small but that girl was hungry!!! Apparently I'm going to have to mix up feeding days so she won't jump at me.

----------


## aSnakeLovinBabe

I have the meanest, most satanic BP in existence. A little male that's very neatly banded. affectionately known as my little banded nightmare... little sucker bites his own shadow!!!

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

> I have the meanest, most satanic BP in existence. A little male that's very neatly banded. affectionately known as my little banded nightmare... little sucker bites his own shadow!!!


I think he has a good competition in my het pied female hahaha let's NOT breed them together, they'd have a clutch of monsters lol

----------


## da_gleadless

I've never been bitten by my three BP's yet, though my ghost looks like she wants to sometimes lol.

But my friend bit me once when he was drunk :Dancin' Banana:  (actually not joking)

----------


## amandajf

I got bitten twice by my second BP years ago. stupid me stuck my hand in to move something twice after feeding.. still smelled of mouse. Doesn't hurt at all, snake appeared to feel bad.

Mice? terrified. i got attacked while babysitting by the kids' mini hamster. sucker kept getting out and bit the crap out of me each time I tried to re-catch it.

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Nope. And I've had her for well over a year now. Cu is such a sweetie. Stick a tube down her throat and she doesn't even hiss. Love her to death.

The only time she ever struck (like crazy) was at the vets after she had gotten a shot (between the scales, straight into the heart... ouch!  :Sad:  ), but the vet was great (really knew what she was doing, I feel so lucky to have a high quality herp vet local) and got her in the bin without any of us getting tagged.

Anyways.

So far, I haven't been tagged by Sangre either, although I doubt that will last very long.  :Razz:  Short tails will be short tails, after all.

----------


## k2l3d4

Yep..... Little son of  gun just tagged me twice!!!!! did not hurt but i was not expecting it.

----------


## JeffJ

> Yep..... Little son of  gun just tagged me twice!!!!! did not hurt but i was not expecting it.


tickles eh  :Razz: 

never been tagged by a bp but my tree boa has got me off guard.

----------


## Kesslers Kreatures

Funny this thread pops up again, The last couple weeks has not been my week. I have been bit 3 times by 3 different snakes and 2 of them weren't mine lol

----------


## HerpKeeperVA

I've never been bitten by a ball python, but I'm sure that'll change when I start making babies.  I'm already nervous about having to pull my first protective mama off of her clutch of eggs.  :Razz:    I have been bitten by a corn snake and a 6 ft red tail.  The red tail got startled, and the corn snake was my fault, didn't wash my hands after handling a feeder.




> As far as bites go, I'd rather all my snakes bite me all at once than one rat get me.



Agreed!  Rodent bites HURT, too, and they like to hang on where as a snake is just strike and go.  Been a while since I've been bitten by a rodent, but my boyfriend had a feeder mouse chomp down on the end of his finger and didn't want to let go.  OUCH.

----------


## elevenphoenix

I haven't been bitten *yet* but my BP collection is rapidly growing so I'm sure I will be at some point. Honestly, I kind of just want to get bitten soon so I can get it over with.  I don't care about the pain (infinitesimal or not) but I know it will scare the crap out of me.

I have been bitten numerous times by my rambunctious  and clumsy American Pit Bull Terrier (during play) in both his puppy and adulthood, so I could care less about pain from a BP. It's just a matter of being startled/uncomfortable for me.

----------


## elevenphoenix

Oh I also might add that I handle all of my BPs very frequently and like to get them accustomed to handling/being taken out of tubs so I'm sure a bite is in my imminent future.

----------


## TheOtherLeadingBrand

No, amazingly, still no! We have one that is vicious and strikes at the glass if we walk in the room, two that are moody and sometimes strike, and one that never usually does but has once so I'm unsure of him... and the other 12 are sweethearts. I hold every single one, but I am very cautious with the aggressive/fearful ones. It's not the pain that scares me- it's the startle response I have to sudden movement!  :Wink: 

I have been bitten by my BRB (ouch), and nipped by my JCP baby, but that just tickles and is funny. A milksnake my feeder supplier owns chewed me up a couple weeks ago- it was funny, because I hardly even reacted! lol I KNEW he was gonna bite, his body language was obvious.

----------


## HerpKeeperVA

> Honestly, I kind of just want to get bitten soon so I can get it over with.  I don't care about the pain (infinitesimal or not) but I know it will scare the crap out of me.


Like others have said, it's more shock than pain, really.  The bite feels more like a cat scratch if even that bad, and can bleed a bit depending on where you were bitten.  They've got tiny, needle-like teeth, and can puncture the skin quite effectively.  The bite on my hand hardly bled, but when the red tail bit my arm it bled for several minutes and left a nice mark, lol.

----------


## euphuistical

I think I have the meanest BP in existance.  She hisses every time I enter the room.  I've been bit by her maybe 2 or 3 times, and she has struck at me countless times.  She is the only one that has bitten me out of spite and not eagerness for food.

I've been bit by another one of my normal females once when I smelled too much like an ASF.  And had a similar incident with my female spider.

----------


## Vypyrz

Went to get my adult males water bowl out. Moved a little too close, too quick and...

----------


## syvil

I was bit days after getting my first BP last week. It was more of a strike then a bite it didn't leave any marks nor did it hurt just startled me. I was changing his half-log hide with a smaller more secure hideout for him. I guess I moved to fast and he struck at me. Oh well it was expected when I decided to get him  :Snake:

----------


## ssballow

Maybe Obamacare will cover the family snake!!! :Salute:

----------

_dc4teg_ (07-22-2009),_DM1975_ (08-03-2009),lepidunce (09-21-2009),travy4911 (08-12-2009)

----------


## Carpet_Boa

I had a BP who when she was 12 months old, she went off her food. The fast lasted 18 months. No weight loss what so ever. She is now with a friend as I am concentrating on boas and bigger pythons and caiman.

----------


## T&C Exotics

I have been bit by more snakes that I care to remember and a lot were bp's not even close to majority but a lot of them have been. I would say the majority has been boas or burms mainly just babies on them. As to balls I have been bit by every size there is just out the egg to a huge 2500 gram female. All were my fault too. Never be dumb like me and have rats in the same room as the snakes they tend to be a bit more hungry and faster feed response even if it isn't feeding day. But if you do keep your rodents in the same room I have warned you lol.

----------


## Joe Cope

I tell myself.  

"He's gonna strike.  He's gonna strike.  Dear God please do not jump when he strikes.  Please don't."

And what do you know.  When he strikes I jump and scare the little guy even more.

----------


## travy4911

Aphrodite has only bitten me once.  I've had her since 07 and I guess it was sometime in early 08 I was feeding her and after she got done eating I reached my hand in the cage and I guess I smelled like prey....she let go as soon as she bit me and hasn't offered to since.

----------


## tbowman

My bp that I had when I was a little kid bit me. And my Burm got me a few times when he was younger.

----------


## filly77

I willingly let one of mine tag me ( a small one tho lol) as I wanted to just get it over with  :Very Happy:

----------


## CBI

I've been bitten twice by a bp, as a matter of fact yesterday was my second time.... just a baby though.

----------


## alikax

I got bit by my very first Ball within the first week, a very jumpy so far little male mojave named Vladimir, guess he took to his name too much!

It was so quick I was more shocked than stung, it felt like getting poked by the doctors needle a few times...although it bled way more than I usually bleed when I say cut my finger or something (he got me right in the fat of the second section of my index finger).

Glad I got it out of the way early... although now I'm jumpy around him when he starts arching his neck, I'm sure he'll tame out of it.

----------


## beavermatic

Heh... bite from a ball python? nada...

Bite from a Burmese Python... yep
Bite from a Rock Python (Adult)... yes, and it was near as bad as a dog bite. Note to self: make sure NOT to eat grilled chicken and have that scent still on you when handling a Rock Python.

EDIT: and the rock python was, eh, about 13-14 feet or so.

----------


## beavermatic

> I got bit by my very first Ball within the first week, a very jumpy so far little male mojave named Vladimir, guess he took to his name too much!
> 
> It was so quick I was more shocked than stung, it felt like getting poked by the doctors needle a few times...although it bled way more than I usually bleed when I say cut my finger or something (he got me right in the fat of the second section of my index finger).
> 
> Glad I got it out of the way early... although now I'm jumpy around him when he starts arching his neck, I'm sure he'll tame out of it.



It's not unusual for younger ball's to be easily spooked and have high anxiety levels. They tame up fairly quickly... the more you handle them, the more docile they become if they do bite when young. 

If its not a young python, and you just bought it off someone, even it was tame with that person, it has to adjust to its new environment and you. It's going to be a bit nervous the first couple of weeks.

My friend just bought a ball thats 6 years old, and never bit the seller once, was handled and babied everyday. First second my buddy reached in to pick it up at his home, BANG!. Didnt hurt him much at all except felt like someone slapping your finger (as he states), but lesson learned. Let them get use to you and their new environement for a couple of weeks before u think about reaching your greasy finger down in there to snatch them up. You CAN handle them to ease them up, but use a snake hook for the first couple of weeks.

Always think of the situation to handle any reptile from the animals point of view... and they share the same caution we do with total strangers and new places, and are more edgy until they settle in.

I usually use a snake hook anyway, or another method, is curl your fist up into a ball and rest it at the bottom of the habitat a bit of ways from the ball. Once they tame up, they will usually just go to inspect and rest upon it, and you cna then lift them, and they will wrap around your arm. Keep your fingers together, dont twitch them, make sure you've washed ur hand with soap to remove any scents, and when it finally does start to move around on your arm, you can slowly ease your fingers, and allow it to move between them. This is especially helpful for younger pythons that are easily spooked by twicthing fingers. when they are in your hand and facing your fingers, the less spasmatic and jerky movements from your digits, the more comfortable the snake is.

----------


## catawhat75

Figures that after I answer this poll no, one of my hatchlings struck at me.

----------


## BPelizabeth

Haven't been bit yet, but I am sure eventually it will happen.  Everything pretty much has the potential to bite you.

----------


## Jasnik

Yes : as you can see from my other thread.
But I think I have come to conclusion I was really unlucky. 
Ball Python bit in the only soft part of my hand lots and lots of blood.
As the ball Python would just not let go and my hand round my thumb is all bruised blue now .Its actualy painful to move the thumb.  :Sad: 
He was in a feeding frenzy.  :Taz: 

Oh well hope it never happens again.

----------


## angllady2

Hubby got a pretty good bite from our 5' female.  It was very odd, she didn't strike at all.  She was running her nose along his wrist, and just opened her mouth and closed it around his wrist.

He was so surprised, we'd had her for several years and she'd never offered to bite before.  I talked to him, telling him not to freak out, while I pried her off one tooth at a time.

It shook him up pretty good, but by the next day you could barely see the mark.

Gale

----------


## TankMasterOG

Almost got bit in the face tonight by a super cinny...Mr.calico will have to talk some sense into her maybe?

----------


## merdcme

my 4500 gram female got me a couple weeks ago. i've been bittin allot but that was the worst so far. :Smile:

----------


## SnakeGirl3

Yep, countless times by now by babies and one of my sub-adults.  Not one single bite has brought blood (so far).  However, my hubby has been bit as well, and the snakes always seems to get him in a place that bleeds. LOL  I've come to love the biters, though.  They all seem to be good feeders!  :Wink: 

Knew a girl that got bit by her ball python when she was pregnant . . . she freaked out and went to the emergency room.  I was thinking to myself, "Geez, panic much?"  If it were a venomous species, I could understand it, but a ball python?!  Gimme a break.

----------


## Bruceweb

> Figures that after I answer this poll no, one of my hatchlings struck at me.


HAHA..hatchlings are nippy sweeties..my two baby albinos had a go at me tonight..settled for mice instead  :Very Happy:

----------


## singingtothewheat

I have a Pastel sub-adult who bit and released.  It really wasn't bad.  Their teeth are so sharp that it isn't terribly painful.  It was 100% my fault too.  I saw the S and knew he was feeling stressed and I reached in anyway and he let me know that he didn't appreciate it one bit!

----------


## GetaGrip

YUUUUUUP. I made my nippy baby spider bite me just to see how bad it was. just felt like needle pricks for a quick second. blood came to the surface but no real pain, but just recently my adult female pastel got my good in the forearm. that one hurt on impact. more blood than pain. then the area got bruised (next day) from impact i guess. other than the initial bite, i didnt feel anything after. I dont hold my pythons as much as i should , so they dont really like to be touched. I'm sure regular handlings would settle them down tho.... it was fun

----------


## nivek5225

I only have one ball python and he got me a couple weeks after getting him.  He was almost a year old.  I was holding him and I think he bit me out of stress/being scared.  It bled a little but really didnt hurt at all... just kinda scared me!

----------


## p3titexburial

Got bit last week so I guess you can cross me out on "never" to "once." Happened when I was thawing some mice (silly me, forgot it scents the room and puts an extremely gluttonous bp into feeding mode) and decided to do some spot cleaning, took my male out, set him on the floor next to me (I was sitting) while I went and cleared the poo, then as I got up to throw the poo away--BAM, got me right on my leg. Then he started coiling and was squeezing the heck out of the limb. Tried to untangle him first, didn't work, just held on tighter, then ran him under some water. I guess the need to breathe overrode his feeding response.

Wow, it didn't hurt so much as surprised me and was kind of annoying to remove.

Had a good run though, about a year before my BP bit me, cornsnake hasn't even tried yet and that's 3 years. =3

----------


## Kryptonian

since I replied to this nearly a year ago, I still get the occasional nippy baby, although my recent hatchlings are as sweet as pie. I get hissed at a lot. But now , over the summer, I rescued a young bp female from a home where she was left alone with live prey. She had the bite marks to proove it along with scalerot and retained eyecaps that were making her blind. she is completely healed up now and even feeds on f/t but she is fiesty. bites without warning all the time. oh well, cant blame her and its not so bad.

----------


## Imabur.

I've only had my BP for about a month be he hasn't even nipped at me a little and crawls on me without and issues.

----------


## Quebah09

I have only been bit once it was my fault because i had a mice scent on my hand got tagged on my middle finger lol

----------


## Imabur.

After reading most people comments, I'll be sure not to play with a mouse before handling my bp lol, seems that's one of the most common ways to get bit.

----------


## Herptile

Hi everyone, new guy here. And yes, I've been bitten by one of my babies. Number 6 was different from the start.

----------


## AmandaRisher

I have had my lil baby 2009 hatchling for about a month now. She was shipped all the way from CA to Arkansas, and she was still completely calm when I held her. Maybe she is just a really calm baby I dunno. She struck at me once, and that was because she was in shed and I didnt know it. I think I just scared her.

----------


## SiscoReptiles

I have been bitten by Ball Pythons a couple times over the years. They were my fault. One was worse than the other, to a point where I went to the ER and then was sent to a specialist to make sure there was no permanent damage.

Rick

----------


## rawr_moose

I dont know wether I should be counted as being bitten but what happened was I put my hand in my new bp's tank so i can get the water, I used one hand to steady myself and the other to grab the bowl. The hand that I was using to support myself apparently striked my snakes interest and she went over and proceeded to crawl all over my hand, smelling every inch of it. Then randomly she just opened her mouth slowly and then proceeded to like bit my hand. She didn't do it very hard and she didn't seem aggressive, it was kinda like hmm..... is this thing edible? kinda bite. It scared the poo outta me and I pulled out my hand very quickly, I thought that I startled her but she seemed to not care and just went about her business. Thinking about it now it was kind of funny!  :Very Happy:

----------


## dc4teg

> I have been bitten by Ball Pythons a couple times over the years. They were my fault. One was worse than the other, to a point where I went to the ER and then was sent to a specialist to make sure there was no permanent damage.
> 
> Rick


haha you just provoked my curious side, how do you say something like that and not add great detail?  :ROFL:  so please lets here the ER story  :Smile:

----------


## Herp Hugger

The answer to that question would be yes. :Snake:

----------


## whitemike

I read this thread, and it was a yes, went to post my new thread with some questions, and it turned into two times lol.

----------


## Bhikku

I don't doubt I'll get tagged at some point, but honestly I can't see my ball Naga doing it. She's super relaxed and I feel like I'm pretty good at reading snake body language. I also make sure to wash my hands before and after handling dead mice. If she starts to get tense, I back off and go slower, or leave her alone. 

I have only had my girl a few days, but I've handled several snakes since I was a kid and I've never been bitten. 

*knocks on wood*

----------


## vjb

New BP owner here. before I knew better I was handling mine when he was in shed _and_ hungry! No problem with tagging. But this morning 48 hours after a meal I went to take the hide off and pick him up and he came around and gave me a love tap on my left knuckle.  :Confused: 
One little dot of blood. No big deal.
I put him back and I'll try again tomorrow.

----------


## vjb

Come to think of it maybe I did the wrong thing and let the nip prevent me from handling him.
What do you all think?




> New BP owner here. before I knew better I was handling mine when he was in shed _and_ hungry! No problem with tagging. But this morning 48 hours after a meal I went to take the hide off and pick him up and he came around and gave me a love tap on my left knuckle. 
> One little dot of blood. No big deal.
> I put him back and I'll try again tomorrow.

----------


## freezingdwarf

I am at 50 plus ball pythons, having just completed my first year in this hobby.  I find that very few actually bite, maybe less than 10%.  But there are a few, that will bite on command.  I have one normal female that I dont pick up with out a hook, unless I just feel like showing off the outline of her jaws on my hand that day.

I always grab all snakes from behind the head.  Except that once......

----------


## Matt K

Never under normal circumstances, but once over extraordinary circumstances, haha. I grabbed an escapee very suddenly as she was coming out of the wall of my apartment before she could slip back into her endless labyrinth of walls, haha. I completely startles her and she whacked me a couple times. It was a bloody mess but I didn't even feel it, so no harm done--this was about a year ago.

Cheers,
-Matt

----------


## cjt23

is it true that if you hold a rat or mice before holding  your python you will most likely be bitten ?

i never tried it yet   :Wag of the finger:

----------


## starquakes

My new Spider just tagged me last night. Though it was my fault for startling him. He's just a baby though, so I don't blame him. x) Bled like crazy but actually didn't hurt so much as it startled me.

----------


## loonunit

I think the real question is, have you ever been bitten BADLY by a bp? 

And was it because of a feeding error?

My nicest snake bit me square on the thumb last week because I tried to take his mouse away after he dragged it through his water bowl and dropped it. He seemed more horrified about biting me than I was, and it took some coaxing to get him to take the mouse again.

And most of the baby snakes I've acquired like to chew on me a bit for a few days/weeks after I bring them home. Mostly it's just gumming--I think they really don't know yet what's food and what's threatening and what's none of the above.

----------


## Moofins07

First, and only, bite was from a prospective "adoptee" that I was just about to look at. He struck at the owner as he handed him to me, and just as I said, "Hey, be nice, mister!" ... He bit me. And coiled. lol

Must've been that pet Ring-Tailed Lemur of his that I had just pet.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> Babies are most likely to bite as a self defense mechanism.
> With that in mind I have bred and handled many babies and have been tagged a time or two(ok maybe more than that). 
> 
> I brought some babies to the vet today for a health exam for shipping abroad and one tried tagging both of us several times, good fun.


LOL YES!! IN fact I have been tagged by three of my youngsters in the last 6 months. They have great feeding response and you can not reach in to take out a water bowl without being seen as food  :Very Happy:   :Surprised:  

I laugh at myself and them every time it happens. I have not been bitten by an adult BP though.

----------


## exiled reptile

yes by my yearling het for pied female but shes a bit flighty any way ive been bitten more than 6 or 7 times by my lil cal king

----------


## j_h_smith

> yes by my yearling het for pied female but shes a bit flighty any way ive been bitten more than 6 or 7 times by my lil cal king


Cal kings are probably the worst colubrid for biting.  Beautiful, so they get away with it, I guess.

Jim Smith

----------


## toddsbabygirl

we just got our baby today.. and thats the ONE and ONLY fear i have is being bitten.. im scared that it'll hurt and i wont want anything to do with her/him again. she is just a baby though and only 16" long

----------


## j_h_smith

> we just got our baby today.. and thats the ONE and ONLY fear i have is being bitten.. im scared that it'll hurt and i wont want anything to do with her/him again. she is just a baby though and only 16" long


If you keep snakes for any amount of time you are going to get bitten.  Well, that's not entirely true.  Your snake is going to strike at you.  Maybe something you did was wrong, maybe he does something like mistaken you pinky finger as a rat pup.  That's why it's REALLY important to keep washing your hands.  Most of the time it's going to be a closed mouth strike which is his way of telling you to get away and give him his space.  

HOWEVER, anything with a mouth has the ability to bite.  So, there may be a time where you DO get bitten.  Be prepared for it.  Most of the time, the strike is the scary part and the bite is not that bad.  If you screw up and handle a rat/mouse, then reach in to move something or do something around the snake, he may mistaken your hand for a rat/mouse and bites and wraps around your hand.  Don't panic, uncoil him and usually they let go and crawl away knowing they did something wrong.

If for some reason, the snake doesn't let go, fill the sink with water and dunk your hand (along with the snake's head) into the water.  This will usually make them let go.  You will probably never see this with a Ball Python.  They don't usually clamp down and chew like the BIG pythons. 

The heartbeat will rise at the time of the bite, but after it's all over, you'll see it's not that bad.  Even a real bite from a Ball Python isn't all that bad.

Take Care,
Jim Smith

----------


## phantom1bc

non of my BP's have ever bitten me, a few strikes when they were babies, just had to gain their trust.

Now my Retic and one of my RTB's nail me good now and then,,not so funny from my point at the time,but wife loves to luagh while i sit down holding the snake till it lets go,can't bring myself to force them to let go, they usally let go quickly enough

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Had my big girl for two years, my little girl for almost a year. Dunno if she'll last a full year, she's a nippy one. So far just strikes and a lot of hissing, but some day she'll get tired of putting up with me.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

Actually, I haven't been bit by any of my snakes (though I'm bound to get a good one from the blood, too), just a NWS I caught in Wisconsin.

----------


## Deacon240

Finally got tagged Christmas day by my red tailed boa... Felt like someone poked my hand. Not scared of getting bit anymore, that's for sure!

----------


## herper55

Yes,yes I have :Smile:

----------


## GreatBalls

Yep, i was looking over a new girl that ups just dropped off and got my first bite... Right in the face! A little line of holes down the center of my nose! :Very Happy:

----------


## bhallfau

Ive had mine for over 5 years..never been close to getting bit.  Not even charged at.

----------


## BallsUnlimited

about a week ago i got tagged by one of my normal females who is going into shed while removing her water bowl to was\refill. ive been keep ball pythons for around 10 years now so ive been tagged quite a few times over the years.

----------


## angllady2

I can finally say I'm a member of the club.

The other day, I was cleaning tubs and my hubby's little neurotic normal managed to tag me.  Little beast!

I did feel his teeth, and there was one teeny, tiny pinprick of blood.  I've done worse with a sewing needle.  

But there it is, I'm a member now.

Gale

----------


## j_h_smith

> I can finally say I'm a member of the club.
> 
> The other day, I was cleaning tubs and my hubby's little neurotic normal managed to tag me.  Little beast!
> 
> I did feel his teeth, and there was one teeny, tiny pinprick of blood.  I've done worse with a sewing needle.  
> 
> But there it is, I'm a member now.
> 
> Gale


That wasn't a bite, that was a snake kiss.  

Jim Smith

----------


## BPsRule

> That wasn't a bite, that was a snake kiss.  
> 
> Jim Smith


I guess that would be a snake hickey then?  :Very Happy:

----------


## j_h_smith

No, this is a snake hickey.

Jim Smith

----------


## BallsUnlimited

to add to this i have been bitten 2 times in the last week. Presenting a room will do that hahah. At this point i dont even flinch i just wait till they let go and calmly put them back in there tub.

----------


## rockhardchick666

Oh, you mean those aren't kisses?  :Sad:

----------


## NotaMallard

I've had my BP for almost two years and she's never even come anywhere near biting me. She's a very nice girl.  :Smile: 
My king, on the other hand...

----------


## Arsinoe

I was tagged just once when I first put him in his tank and I moved his substrate near him and he didn't care for that. I got it lightly and deserved it....My Bad!

----------


## jben

I have not been tagged by a bp...yet but i've been tagged twice by boa constrictors in the past

----------


## alittleFREE

Had two BP's for around a year, luckily never been bitten or struck at. 

My parents had two RTB's when I was growing up that they had for years and years, and my mom was only bitten once. It was when it was an adult and it happened during a feed and was an error on her part. She said pain-wise in her experience it was second only to a horse bite.

----------


## DJ_Bizarre

Ive been bitten twice by ball pythons from pet stores, they were I would say yearlings at the oldest and I'm guessing the husbandry was quite poor or they just had aggressive attitudes, but never by one of my snakes.

----------


## DrEwTiMe

I was bit only once but i don't' even really count it as a bite. My feeding tongs had broken so i was lowering the mouse in with my hand when she went to strike she was a bit off the mark and got my hand. She didn't hang on(im guessing she knew she didn't get the proper target hehe) or attempt to constrict but just went back into strike position and got the mouse the second attempt lol.

----------


## Trinibee

No, I never got bitten before.
But my stinger bit my mother once.
Maybe she was a bit hungry after shedding just before....  :Smile:

----------


## mechnut450

lol well after about what seems like a few months I got my membership renewed this morning.  I had taken allthe water bowls out yesterday while cleaning sinceI had plann on soaking them over nght in a high bleach mix. ( do this every month) and rinsed them, washed ,rinsed again and allowed to dry this morning.   I refilled them and placed back an hour or 2 later. asI was sticking the bowl in one of th new snakes(  i purchased 3 breedable sized females in may.for next year ( hoping to hav large clutchs next year) and the one females didn't like the ideal of me handling the bowl and promptly  chomped my hand.

----------


## MGOBLUE

I let my baby that was just shipped from AL to PA bite me because she was striking and I wanted to know what it felt like, barely felt her even touch me. Was bite by a baby lemonblast at a show, he was definitely stressed out barely felt it, and was also bite by one of my baby pastel males (I had a rat in my hand trying to feed him....he missed) =]

----------


## tonyaltn

I change my vote to YES...just got my first blood draw today! YAY  :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## Austin236

I have never been bitten by a ball python but one of my 2 juveniles has that defense attitude going so that might change within a few days. I have been bitten by a 4ft green anaconda that wasn't to pleasant and bitten many a times by black racers, corn snakes etc.

----------


## Ham

Never been bitten by a ball python, but was struck at once and was missed by a sickly lookin Petsmart ball python, poor little guy was scared...

However I have been simultaneously bitten by 5 king snakes, all on one hand, and they refused to let go and attempted to swallow some of my fingers...

----------


## Oxylepy

From what I have heard you're most likely to get tagged by a female who just laid, so this could depends a lot on if people have bred before.

----------


## Animals As Leaders

Just got nailed twice the other day cuz I was feeding with big feeding tweezers from petco, and my hand got too close.  First my boa, then my bp adult male.  Both got the same finger too lol.  My male tried coiling me but he let go once he realized.

----------


## Theartisticgemini

Never been bitten. Have been struck and many times by my adult female.

----------


## crissabell

Never been bitten by my BP, but i'm always aware that it could happen and it probably will, one of these days.

----------


## maverickgtr

I haven't been bitten by my ball but we got her when she was fully grown as a rescue. I've known people that have gotten bitten by ball pythons but they only got bitten by babies that were either getting fed, or the babies were being defensive.

----------


## boaman

I have been bitten by every snake ive ever owned at some point. My female BP is very aggressive and strikes every time I get her out. She was a rescue and was very mistreated. My male is pretty tame but has bitten me twice so far...My red tail is just mean and bites me every time he gets out and even strikes at me through the tank when I walk by it..he is a baby nic red tail tho so he will tame down with more handeling.....I hope

----------


## BPsRule

I initially answered only once when I took this poll a while back but now I have to change my answer to more than once since Chopper tagged me the other day.

----------


## angllady2

Yeah, I no longer belong to the only once club either.  I've had four of my own tag me, and then had a pastel female I was looking at during the last show get me. 

I'm starting to feel like a real snake owner.  :Very Happy: 

Gale

----------


## Merkman

yea i got bit the first day i got my first bp it was a day of firsts lol didnt hurt just a baby but he is in shed so understandable

----------


## lance

Finally got bite loved it  :Smile:  lol

lance

----------


## jfreels

I forgot about this thread!  Too bad I can't change my vote now, HA!

----------


## Bones

I have had my BP for almost 6 months, have not gotten tagged yet.  But, I know it will happen.  I bet it will happen soon, too.  Especially since I'm typing this.  I'll probably go home to handle him and I'll be posting pictures on here tomorrow.  :Razz:

----------


## Shenzi Sixaxis

Two or three years ago, I was handling a BP at a pet store because my mother was in the store next to this one, so I needed to kill time. I set that one down and went to pick another that was in the same cage, but before I could even touch it it tagged me right between my thumb and index finger.

I don't even have a BP yet, but that might explain why I only recently decided to get one or two after getting my corns.  :ROFL:

----------


## ClarkT

I need to change my vote now! I just got a little nip from our Mojo male. Not even enough to worry about a pic. 
Anyway...

----------


## appygirl84

About an hour after voting no on this, I got bit.  Go figure.

----------


## ThornPython4

I have 4 Ball Pythons right now, and I have yet to be bitten by any. I've had 2 of them for 2 years, and 2 others for a year. I like taking precautions before handling my snakes, to lower my chance of being bitten. It's working so far!

----------


## ryanb213

6 years now, not one bite.

----------


## zina10

Back in the days when I was keeping a lot of different snakes, the only bites I ever got was one from a Carpet Python (he was a rather excitable snake) and one from a Redtail Boa that was in hunting mode. 

I had 12 WC BP Babies, that I handled a lot, none of them ever bit me, and all of them started feeding rather easily. Guess I was lucky. I also had a few rescues, again, none of them ever even offered to bite. A few of mine were really curious snakes, not shy at all, but never a bite. I even helped one shed, I had to give another one meds, plus shots...

I had one HUGE rescue female that laid a surprise clutch. I removed her from the eggs and she hissed up a storm. But she didn't bite me either. Neither did the 5 huge hatchlings.

Guess I've been very lucky when it comes to Ball Pythons. 

Getting a lil one on Thursday, so we'll see if I just jinxed myself  :Smile:

----------


## Fatman

I've only had mine for a few days now and haven't handled her enough to get bit. The previous owner said she was temperamental but I haven't seen it.

I have also handled 2 babies at work. 1 will strike at the other employees, but has never struck at me. The other is just really chill towards everyone. I've only been working with them for about 6 months now. At the zoo we had 2 males that were both around 4 foot. Neither one of them has ever bit anyone and they get handled by several of the staff and during shows they get pet by tons of visitors. I handled those guys for over 2 years.

That said though, I was bit by my brother's corn snake when I was younger, and get tagged repeatedly by king snakes at work (I eventually learned to wear gloves with those guys lol).

----------


## ice#1

get bitten by 2 of mine weekly every time i clean there cages they wait till in my hand then do the old side bite on the forearms as they are crawling around on my arm just glad they are less then year old so they will mello out as they get bigger. use to have an almost 6 foot wild caught female that hated people she use to get me every time i reached in her cage.

----------


## Bellabob

No. I have never been bit by my Ball Python. And I have had her since august of last year. But, I have been tagged a few times by my kingsake.

----------


## KingPythons

I say you have to go through initiation like a gang member lol... I remember when I wanted a ball python and corn snake. All I could think about was getting bit and thats why I didn't get one until my friend said it doesn't hurt and introduced me to his mean retic. So I got bit took it like a man and hey, here I am with big balls now  :Wink:  never looked back...

----------


## myanney

Been bit by Enzo twice in the past three years, but both times were my fault...I was being lax on feeding proceedures and he was too impatient to differentiate between the rodent and me.

----------


## fuzzy

no but came prety close to being  bit last week by  my baby ball python last week when i went to change her water

----------


## dahlhouse23

Not yet!! I am hoping to never be but I hear it's inevitable if you breed! I have also heard that it is worse in your head and once you get bitten you realize it is no big deal!

----------


## Hilltop

got my first real full on adult BP bite yesterday, I did not get my hand out of her feeding encloser fast enough, honest mistake. not sure if she really needed to hold on for as long as she did, she fully wrapped me up and took her time, I eventually gently pryed her off with no real signs of aggression, she just wanted her rat faster then I could get it to her  :Smile:

----------


## Igby

No, never. :Very Happy:

----------


## snakesams

No, but my son has.

----------


## FireStorm

Most of my bites have been my big breeder girls...one in particular is very cranky. Especially when she's gravid...can't even open her tub without a strike.

----------


## Jonas@Balls2TheWall

Never been bitten by a BP. Most of mine are pretty mellow, except this little pewter I aquired recently.  I predict he will grow out of it though. We'll see if I have to change my vote in the next couple months. Lol

----------


## steveboos

Never been bit, but i know how to approach even nippy ones and don't let it get to me. Now other species of snakes i've been bit by, but never a Ball Python.

----------


## ru8fru

Ive been bit once but I was looking away when It happen, and its almost as if he grazed me. Looked more like a scratch and just bled at the surface.

Im not exactly sure but I dont think its like 2 needle hole bite mark when they do get ya?

I actually got "struck at" by my 100% het pied male yesterday. He is over 1200 grams, was holding him by the tail showing his markers to a freind and ding, he struck me right in the belt haha

----------


## Stubean15

ive never been bit but im freaked out by the possibility only because mine is not only my first but he has been held like twice in the last 3 months (previous owner) and hes in a shed ive picked him up to clean the cage when i got him.. i just want him to hurry up and do it lol cus i get really nervous.. but ive held other snakes hundreds of times without any nervousness idk what it is but i want to get it over with cus i at least feel like its inevitable lol

----------


## MarkS

I'm still looking for the button that says 'Hundreds of times'

----------


## Dundee

Ive been bite by a baby ball i had it doesnt really hurt i got bite by a baby blood python getting his food out he "suposably" showed no intrest in. i just picked him up n laugh n acted like nothing happened. it just caught my off guard. What got me leary for a long time was getting tagged by a 8 1/2ft 30-40lb female boa i had caught me on the fingers and that hurt big time.  made me mad more than anything but it hurt bad and digging a tooth or 2 out of my fingers. Ive got bite by a 5 1/2 boa that was never handled nailed me 2wice he was unpredictable. but to when you get back you sit back and think on it you learn where you made your mistake at. Im still aware that when my bps hiss at me they could bite and even being hissy i be gentle with them pick them up and after a min or 2 there fine they want to go explore. all times i have been tagged and look back on it was always my fault. My adult boa now when she acts funny and wants her space i give it to her, and handle her later on when shes settled down. There nothing like a dog or cat a snake will put you in check real quick if you over do it. now i take extra precations if im dealing with larger snake thats mood i might wear a light jacket that way i dont get tagged to the full extent.

----------


## Lolo76

> I'm still looking for the button that says 'Hundreds of times'


LOL... I'm sure I'll get to that point eventually!  :Very Happy:  When I first voted on this poll, my answer was "not yet" - and now I'm up to 5 bites in 2 years. Only three of those were ball pythons, while the the others were from corn snakes. None of them were anything to write home about, and my cat has done worse damage to me.  :Cool:

----------


## smoffler

Anyone that has not been bit yet come to my house I've got a new guy named damein that will rock your world lol

sent by two homing pigeons!!

----------


## Camarokidz28

Bit? No.  Struck at? Yes, but not by a BP.

Have a RTB and a normal BP that I've had for about 4-6 weeks.  They are both 3-4 months old and neither have struck at me, yet.

On the other hand, I did catch a southern black racer outside my house and that was one angry little dude constantly striking defensively.

----------


## JordanAng420

My ball python is super mellow and has never once showed any signs of aggression.

My brazilian rainbow boa, however, strikes at me every chance she gets. She actually tried to wrap and swallow my thumb once.  :ROFL:

----------


## JordanAng420

I just wanted to edit my last post. 

I must have cursed myself.

My ball has suddenly become evil, and developed an extreme hatred for my right hand.

----------


## SpartaDog

I've been struck at by mine (after handling mice, it was my own fault), but he's got horrible, horrible aim and he only scraped me with one tooth. I don't consider that a bite...so I said no.

----------


## Subdriven

I was holding one of my babies showing a freind what I produced.  He was just chilling in my hand wrapping around it wandering so I wasn't realy paying attention and just talking to my friend.  all of a suddon I feel something on my index finger and see a the ball has wrapped his entire mouth ( I'm 6 foot 3 and it was a 65 gram ball ) around my finger and was just hanging there.   didn't hurt was funnier then hell to tell you the truth.  this 65 gram ball only attached by his bite around my finger, the rest of him hanging completely!!  :Rolleyes2:  :Rolleyes2:

----------


## Druzy

Yes Ive been bit by baby ball pythons, but never by adults.

----------


## ae88weaver

My normal BP has never bit me or even lashed out at me, but I've only had him for like 2 weeks... I've had two garters and neither of them ever lashed out or bit, although one did musk me once... I did have a female normal BP at a reptile store attempt to strike me but she ended up just smashing her head against my hand (her teeth never grazed my skin) lol... In a way, I just want it to happen already so I can get over my fears... I've seen other people get bit by snakes (not BP's per se) and even though they say it's not painful, I find it frightening  :Surprised:   I think it'd be best if I just knew what to expect...

----------


## reggi-BP

WHERES THE HELL YEA SECTION AT IN THA POLL LMAO :ROFL:  :sploosh:

----------


## SpencerShanks

Only once, because of a silly mistake.

----------


## jefrow

My spider bp has struck at me two times so far and i have only had him for a week. Everytime i go to fix something in the tub he doesnt like me there.

----------


## herekitkitty

i got bit for the first time a month or so ago. 
i had just fed her and i was watching her as i always do. and i noticed there was a strand of MY hair sticking out the corner of her mouth. So i didnt know if its ok for her to eat my hair...u kno being dyed and all...so i stuck my hand in there thinkin to pull the hair out of her mouth. she had just finished her meal. she gave me a quick nip an then immediately hid in her hidey place. LOL i was more startled than anything else it hardly hurt but maybe thats cus shes still little  :Wink:

----------


## Monster Dodge

Yes I have, No it doesn't hurt. Its more of a mind thing. You've seen it on TV and movies because thats what they like to show so in a sence your mind has been programmed to think its going to hurt / kill you...lol

Once you over come it in your head that no matter what you will be just fine, you just won the whole battle :Wink:  It does take awhile though to except strikes and not to jerk back.

----------


## szon3

Yes but only 1 time but it dose not hurt much. lol  Actually this is a spider bite infected.

----------


## DZ Reptiles

Wow! I don't know whether to call that wicked or gross lol. Both?

----------


## spitzu

A quick tip... Don't get complacent and let the grouchy ones get too close to your face.  One of my 300g pied males just nailed me right in the eye!  lol...

I think my eyeball itself only caught one or two teeth, but my eyelid was oozing quite a bit and is still swollen from blood.

----------


## dr del

> A quick tip... Don't get complacent and let the grouchy ones get too close to your face.  One of my 300g pied males just nailed me right in the eye!  lol...
> 
> I think my eyeball itself only caught one or two teeth, but my eyelid was oozing quite a bit and is still swollen from blood.


*OUCH!!!!!!!!*

I've been bitten on the nose by a texas rat but on the eye? *DO NOT WANT.*  :Wag of the finger: 


dr del

----------


## pamby13

NEVER a Bp... but both of my other species have bit me at least once  :Smile:

----------


## nor_cal1980

I had my first snake bite from a baby ball python....I was terrified of getting bit before it happened, but once it did happen it was actually really cute when the little guy got me....lol

----------


## nor_cal1980

> Yes I have, No it doesn't hurt. Its more of a mind thing. You've seen it on TV and movies because thats what they like to show so in a sence your mind has been programmed to think its going to hurt / kill you...lol
> 
> Once you over come it in your head that no matter what you will be just fine, you just won the whole battle It does take awhile though to except strikes and not to jerk back.


This is so true....snakes are so tabo in our culture that most people...including myself in the past....are terrified of being bit by a snake....but once you finally get bit and find that it doesn't hurt you relize its nothing....just part of the hobby

----------


## HighVoltageRoyals

Both times I got bit were totally my fault. I was messing around with some mice and forgot to wash my hands before trying to take Isabelle out of her cage (back when I was 16 or so). The most recent one happened last week actually. I made the mistake of going into Prehistoric Pets the day all the babies were being fed. 

One thing I do have to say here though, when a ball python bites, you can't even really feel it. All you really feel is the force of the strike (the snake launching it's face into whatever it has access to). The teeth are so tiny that you don't even feel them! Especially with the babies. It took blood coming out of the bite wound for me to actually register that I had been bit. LOL

----------


## Johan

One of the cutest things I have seen with a biting snake is a baby Garter by my parents farm. My nephew found the little baby and it coiled up and went into strike mode. It started striking when my nephew put his hand close to him. My nephew was terrified of snakes for months haha. He got over it now, because he understands that the little guy was just super scared. He has held my corn and loves his mom and dads ball python, Moby  :Smile:

----------


## Docile1

Great Poll  :Smile: 
I replied "Only once" because I raised a young juvenile normal bp to large healthy adult female (named Regina) and she only bit me because she mistook me for the live mouse I had been handling right before I fed her.

----------


## Andy_G

I have over 60 ball pythons and yes I have been railed a time or two. I have some that have hit me during feeding time (which definately hurts the worst :Good Job: ) and I have a couple of males that are particularly nasty and try to bite every time they come out of the cage, but people think that cats are so cute and fuzzy they can't possibly be mean right??? I have been bitten by a 8' redtail boa and been clawed and bitten by my siamese cat and I'll take a bite from a redtail any day of the week over the cat. Snake bites happen... it's part of the hobby. If you work with snakes you will eventually get a bite. Wash it off maybe put some peroxide on it if you are worried about it and go on with your day, there are worse things out there that can happen to you!

----------


## DarkEros07

Not yet but I'm sure it will happen soon! My b.f. on the other hand was handling him & wasn't supporting him enough and he gave him a toothless bite he said, actually had his mouth open and on his hand. After that now he wont mess with him. Then again i've only had him for about a month, so we will see this time next year if i have been bitten or not!

----------


## quercus

Have one snake.  Had it for a year now.  Never been bit.  I wish I would get bit already, and just get it over with.  

To stop me from flinching when I reach into the cage, I imagine Johnny Knoxville, Wee Man and Ryan Dunn in the ball pit wrestling with those huge anacondas, getting bit in the forearm and blood running all over the place.

----------


## thegamewasdone

I was a newb and was removing a mouse out of my pythons enclosure cuz I thought it wasn't going to eat it and was holding the mouse by the tail cuz I HATE the nasty vermin lol and while i was opening the mouse cage with my other hand and my ball struck at it and instantly moved on when it realized it hit me. so it didnt even latch on not really a bite it just left me a crescent scratch on hand from those razor sharp teeth. so again NOT really a bite more a graze and a valuable lesson not to mention one heck of a surprise and adrenaline rush LOL

----------


## Big Dave

Twice, both times was during feeding and my ball seems to have bad aim? haha He released immediately, as soon as he figured out, oops this ain't a mouse! Didn't hurt, drew blood though

----------


## lasweetswan

> Babies are most likely to bite as a self defense mechanism.
> With that in mind I have bred and handled many babies and have been tagged a time or two(ok maybe more than that). 
> 
> I brought some babies to the vet today for a health exam for shipping abroad and one tried tagging both of us several times, good fun.


Your avatar really caught me off guard. I got lost in it for a minute thinking..."what the heck is that?" 

LOL......

----------


## AK907

I don't know why so many of yall have aggressive balls. My wife and I have owned dozens of balls over the years and we've never had one even so much as strike at us, even after handling rats. Closest to any aggression we've seen in our collection is our pastel who will let out a little huff if you startle him in his tub.

However, I worked at a Pet Smart a while back and we did get some wild caught babies that were very snappy. Never got bit, though. That was the extent of me seeing any aggression in a ball.

Other snakes... Well, I could write a novel on what all has nailed me!

----------


## Twiz

I've been bit a few times, never by one of my own, though one of mine stuck at me from a distance when I moved her to do some spot cleaning and change her water, she hasn't struck at me since then. The other few times were from my friends snake Hercules, he inherited Hercules and he had apparently never been handled and didn't like people near the tank. I chose to be the one to try and calm him down and about 2 weeks later and a couple of small tags he was a docile as any other BP I've had the pleasure of knowing.

----------


## ODoyle90

My ball has only struck at me once (shouldn't have moved my hand in front of his face so quickly), but so far no bites, knock on wood.

However, when I went to the store, the person helping me said he was the 'mean one' and pulled her sleeve over her arm just in case.  Guess he likes me more?

----------


## MoshBalls

I haven't been bit yet but I have been struck at more than once.  Twice today when I was feeding my pinstripe.  My fault though, he was the 4th one to get fed and I smelled like food and the rat wasn't as hot as it should have been.

----------


## Redneck_Crow

One of my ball pythons, Minnie, nailed my as I was taking her out of her shipping bag.  That was her method of introduction.

----------


## ogdentrece

Hahah interesting.. I was bit 4 times in my first 6 months of ball pythons. Then nothing...

----------


## python_addict

ive been bitten on the wrist by a bp which he didnt mean to so i walked around the house till he learned i wasnt food, on the nose by a prego bull snake and on the lip by a juvie red tail boa  :Sad:

----------


## jfrazi

I have been chomped on by just about every snake in the US short of rattler, cotton mouth, and coral snake. Even copperheads have taken shots at me, though in fairness I did step on him.

Far as bp's go mostly by young'ins. But my big female normal missed her rat once and latched on between my index and middle fingers. And I still won't use tongs, just hard headed I guess.  :Very Happy:

----------


## Slytherin

I've never been bitten the three years I've handled BPs, but my previous normal female nearly tagged me one day when I was cleaning out her tank. I put her in a separate tub to keep her isolated in, and she happened to be peeking out over the edge, and reeled back to strike. I was able to get out of the way, but I figured I might have smelled like mice because I was handling one before I went to go clean her tank. Otherwise, I pride myself on handling tame BPs.  :Smile:

----------


## Crazy4Herps

Been keeping bp's for almost 4 years, never been bit. My boas get me all the time, but never one of the balls.

----------


## thomasK

Bitten once by my pastel the first week i got him, but he was verry small so it didn't hurt at all, did bleed tough...

As for other snakes, the garter snakes i had when i was a kid bit me all the time  :Very Happy:  but i pretty much like to get bit by a snake :Razz:  certainly when they hang on and try to eat you  :Very Happy:

----------


## Kdogg91

I have been bitten only once in the past two years of have BP. Currently have 8 and expanding. I've been struck at multiple times including at the neck  :Snake: . the time i got got was my fault cause she was shedding and mistook my hand for a tasty rats. I have one snake that struck at me almost every i open her enclosure. It all depends on your snakes personality.

----------


## sandersnd44

I just got tagged for the first time lol. Wasn't bad and was my fault. Dropped the mouse while doing the zombie dance. When I went to pick it back up she nailed me lol.

----------


## Helifreak

I voted "Yes, more than once" - but I feel this question is a bit more complicated than the poll suggests... I think there is a "tagged by a BP" vs a "bit by a BP" difference. My bites have been defensive strikes where there is definitely an open mouth and strike, but usually just a bonk on the hand with the snout. In both cases, the snake never actually "bit" me, i.e., never closed down on my hand. I am learning that my cats are actually more detrimental to the health of my arm than my BPs...

BTW, these strikes occurred after a handling session trying to remove a bad shed - my little girl appears extra sensitive when dealing with stuck shed around her tail and vent area. I got a couple huffs and puffs, and then a definite "stop messing with me down there" strike.

----------


## Vypyrz

> I got a couple huffs and puffs, and then a definite "stop messing with me down there" strike.


 :sploosh:  :ROFL:  :ROFL: 

That definitely makes it into the "Out of Context" thread....

----------

_HypoPita_ (09-18-2011)

----------


## HypoPita

I've got tapped by a large female that was being difficult, and didn't want to be picked up..and then one of her offspring (hatchling) decided to get uncomfortable when I was holding it and nipped me as well. Their bites are a joke. Nothing to worry about, if you've never been bitten.

----------


## rivunel

I was bit by an adult ball i bought when i was a younger kid. shortly after that point it ending up escaping to never be found.. lessons learned since being 12. i've never been bitten by either of the snake i own now but it's been less than a year for both of them

----------


## meowmeowkazoo

I have been bitten more than once, and I'm sure I'll be bitten again (more than once). As another poster said, my cat is far more detrimental to the health of my arm (and legs).

----------


## Shadows Valkyrie

*I've only been bitten once, by an adult female BP. Totally my fault, not the snake's. I reached in to her feeding enclosure to pick her up and put her back into her cage too soon after eating. Can't really say that it was a bite though. She didn't hold on to me. Just grazed me with her teeth. Two tiny puncture wounds on my index finger. Hardly bled at all. Paper cuts hurt way worse...

Afterwards I was so excited and happy. It was my first and only bite ever. My bf thinks I'm nuts because I was all happy about it. LOL*

----------


## matt y

I got bit just a couple of weeks ago for the first time by a BP... (I get  bit al the time by my baby Carpet lol) Didn't hurt at all, just scared me haha. My fault too, he had just finished shedding and was hungry and I go in trying to remove his old shed lol

----------


## racquisto

Yes with in the first mounth but it was my fault and then my friend got taged 2 times to day by my little pastel :Razz:

----------


## wytchling

I haven't been tagged. Yet! Nuwa is such a laid back little girl though. If she ever does bite me it will be during a feed because my sweet little girl turns into a set of acrobatic teeth when it's time to eat.  :Rage:   :Very Happy:

----------


## Helifreak

> jklfjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjjfkdljkdfklhfdl;jgdsdfgkhl;mbjdsfjfgsfsjhsdgkj  sghgsdjhsdffdfjhfd;;fhdjhfl;h


yeah, my cat can't type worth _poop_ either...

----------


## Redneck_Crow

Darthie just bit me.....again.

----------


## Klyde1979

I got tagged yesterday by my little mojave girl as I was unboxing her ><

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

Well, tonight I was ferociously bitten by one of my rats and he gnawed down so deep and for so long that I yelled out in pain. It bled like mad and now 3 hours later, still hurts like you know what.. 

I've been tagged by BPs. They are nothing.  I got nailed pretty good by my Retic once and years ago I was nailed by an 8ft burm that hit me so hard it caused the muscle between my thumb and first finger to swell up huge. 

BUT! Out of every snake bite I've ever gotten, I would much rather be bitten by almost ANY non venomous snake than by a rat or any mammal. 

Mammals do a lot of damage and it hurts! A snake bite rarely ever hurts, barely bleeds, and unless it's a hit from a large snake like an adult burm, retic, or boa, it does almost no damage.

Retics are different though.. You really don't want to get bitten by one. They have 2 rows top & bottom of unusually jagged teeth and they have a strange habit of chewing. Avoid a Retic bite and you'll be fine  :Wink:

----------


## Homegrownscales

Rat bites hurt. I would much rather get tagged by a ball. I had the lovely experience of getting bitten by one of the male rats last week. Bit me on the tip of my finger and went down to the darn bone. Stupid rat bled for hours too and still hurts. 


Check out what's new on my website... www.Homegrownscales.com

----------


## bigmike

Nope have not been but have had a couple of close calls I'll give credit to my reflexes though my pine snake did get me he is a bit faster moving.

----------


## CapeFearConstrictors

I concur on the rat bites.  I'd rather be bitten by one of my balls any day of the week than get bit by a rat.  Rat bites bleed like crazy and hurt for days.

----------


## Genetics Breeder

> Never been bit,
> but boy have i dodged the bullet on that one...
> im hoping to get a couple more baby girls this year, so its quite possible that it will happen....
> 
> my bite record shows corns, rats, racers, burms[babies], a carpet at a pet shop, rainbow boa[6ft], red tail[baby], and tons of other random things that i have held.... im sure there is more, but yeah... lol but no balls yet =]


 Did the rainbow boa bite hurt? I just bought 2 today and the person I got them from said it can reach the bone.

----------


## cmack91

ive had two, and niether of them ever bit me, but the one i have now has struck twice at me in the 5yrs ive had him. i did come across a really fiesty ball once though at a petco, it was real young and it kept striking the glass over and over at anything that moved, even if you were ten feet away lol, he probably struck at least every 5 seconds for at least a minute straight :Twisted: , i really wanted to buy him just for that reason but i didnt have the money :Sad:

----------


## Ghosted

I haven't been bit yet, however one of my het albinos almost got me when I was moving him to his new tub. Struck at me twice. But, I understand why he did it. He wasn't settled in, and I prolly irritated him by moving him so soon. So, it was my fault entirely.

----------


## ceduke

I've been bitten by a lot of BPs BUT...this was back when I was working in a place that got in a lot of farmed animals in really poor shape and we got to spend the first few weeks with each batch getting them parasite free and getting them to feed.  Bad times.

----------


## loonunit

AND HOW. I went to cat-sit for a friend of a friend, and she had a ball python. She said, "I dunno, the herp vet said he was obese. But he looks so skinny compared to your snakes? And he's been really cage aggressive lately, espeically after I feed him. Do you think he's hungry?"

And she handed him to me, and he immediately whipped around and bit my arm, then my hand, and then my ring finger. And the he wouldn't let go, and started to CONSTRICT my ring finger. We had to use a pencil to pry him off. 

And I said: "Yeah, I think he's hungry."

----------

_fr3nchvanilla_ (12-08-2011)

----------


## BallsUnlimited

rat bites are the worst

----------


## Bplove90210

I haven't but I've only been doing this for a week  :Smile:  but on the second day Silas (my snake) struck at me

----------


## WarriorPrincess90

My adult female tagged me once on the palm as I was putting her in her feeding tank. It felt like getting a shot at the doctor in several locations at once. Little bitty needles that were razor sharp. It stung a little, but more than anything I was surprised.  :Razz:  Needless to say, she has a separate eating space because she's a wee bit food aggressive. She now eats in the bath tub where she can't reach me after I put her down. The extra space really seemed to calm her down. No problems since!  :Razz:

----------


## MrBig

Got tagged by babies a hand full of times, but that's actually cute and funny. I've gotten tagged by a couple sub adults and 2 adults. One was yesterday, a 2000 grm female that had refused food the past 2 times and just finished shedding. I opened her tub and had my thumb over the lip of the tub because that shelf is just a bit snug. When the tub was about an inch open she struck the bottom of my thumb on the inside of the tub and past my knucle with the top teeth. Then made a funny face as if I tasted bad and went back in but struck again as I closed the tub. So I went and got her a rat and she struck it before I could get the whole rat in and coiled so hard that she twisted the rat so hard that the fornt half was facing backwards and the back half was still facing the normal direction. Guess she was hungry.

----------


## Annageckos

Never been bitten by a BP. I did have one strike at my face while I was holding it. I had it just out of reach of my face, I remember looking into it's open mouth.  :Surprised:  I have only been bitten a couple of times. My worst and first was a 6 ft RTB when I was 4 or 5. It was my fault, the snake was in shed and I really, really wanted to hold him. My aunt warmed me, but I didn't listen and got bit for it. I had a Kenyan Sand boa bit and coil once, thinking my finger was food. Didn't hurt at all. The last bit was a baby yellow rat snake. I was holding it close to my neck and it slowly bit me, didn't break the skin though.

----------


## evan385

Never and i've had at least one ball python for over a year. I could stick my hand in a bucket of wet rats and she wouldn't bite me. I've done something similar and didn't get a bite. It might be a different story with my pastel, getting him tomorrow.

----------


## Reakt20

I used to get bit at least once a day at the pet shop i worked at about 10 years ago. we used to get farm raised bps in all the time and they were MEAN! they'd strike at the glass if you walked by them.

----------


## cdavidson9

The other night I had too much liquid courage, I decided to give my Jungle Carpet a look in the eye, while I was holding him (face to face mind you) as soon as I made eye contact he struck at my right eye, and made a nice ring of red dots surrounding the whole diameter of my eyeball. VERY close call.. note to self, don't trust Carpets. Luckily he only got to lick my actual eyeball. lol,  Had a nice wound to show off, thank goodness he missed the eyeball. whew. 

Had a couple of BP bites. Baby spiders... let me tell ya! too cute to even notice..

----------


## Focal X

I've never been bit by an adult snake.  Never.  Hatchling balls and BRB's have but never anything else for some reason.  The closest I ever came to getting bit was by my burmese.  I threw the rat in and he grabbed the enclosure lid and didn't go in.  I reached for the rat, grabbed it, and the second I pulled away, the retic struck  :Surprised:

----------


## akjadlnfkjfdkladf

I've never even seen my ball strike without rat smell in the room

----------


## Hull357

i have never been bit but have been struck on more than one occasion. My male pastel when i brought him home wasn't the biggest fan of me. i know at some point that it will happen though.

----------


## drama x

I got bit by a baby corn snake (which is why i hate them), but baby corns are snappy little sobs, full grown adults are even sketchy, i dont trust any corn lol.

----------


## SnakeKittyFishy

I need to change my vote lol got my first bite tonight! I attempted to feed my new little mojave for the first time. He was more interested in striking things than eating. Little bugger got me on the wrist and drew some blood. It didn't hurt but it shocked the heck outta me! He ate for me though!  :Razz:

----------


## Trackstrong83

I've been bitten once, and the strike was much worse than the bite. It just scares the crap out of you lol but once you calm down you realize it wasn't that bad. And I can say for most people and myself (not all) that it was the persons fault for getting bit.  :Smile:  lol

----------


## KrazyKevin

Fang has not tried to bite me or my son yet. I think he has got to be one cool BP because he always acts chill even with the stress of me trying to get rid of his mites. I dont know me and my sons snake just click in a good way :Cool:

----------


## pigfat

> I've never been bit by an adult snake.  Never.  Hatchling balls and BRB's have but never anything else for some reason.  The closest I ever came to getting bit was by my burmese.  I threw the rat in and he grabbed the enclosure lid and didn't go in.  I reached for the rat, grabbed it, and the second I pulled away, the retic struck


So was it a Burmese or Retic???

----------


## ballbuster

Been bit by many a snake but never by a ball python. Too quick for em!5

----------


## Riggamortis

I got popped by my baby BP. It was entirely my fault however. I was trying to relocate a fuzzy in his feeding tank. Guess he was already locked onto it! Didn't even feel it

----------


## Scimthar

Got tagged today by the Lesser during feeding time, my first BP tag, though I've been struck at by other species. Naughty boy was feeling adventurous! 

Either way,  barely felt it and there was only a tiny drop of blood...

----------


## LeviBP

It's usually the juveniles.  No worse than a paper cut or when a kitten grabs a hold of your finger.

----------


## Rob

> I got bit by a baby corn snake (which is why i hate them), but baby corns are snappy little sobs, full grown adults are even sketchy, i dont trust any corn lol.


My corn would bite me all the time as a baby, too bad my daughter with two teeth can bite harder so who cares, And my normal BP hit me the other day during feeding. Lesson of the day longer tongs!  :Smile:

----------


## snake lab

I dont use tongs. I use tweezers to pick the teeth out lol.

----------


## Robonarc

My juvenille male bp has been a little bitey lately. He hasn't drawn any blood or anything and the bites aren't a feeding response or defensive or aggressive strikes. Infact they aren't even strikes, when I'm holding him and he slithers up my arm he tries to bite my right bicep. Its always the same spot and this just started recently. Can anybody think of a reason why he might be doing this?

----------


## Rob

> My juvenille male bp has been a little bitey lately. He hasn't drawn any blood or anything and the bites aren't a feeding response or defensive or aggressive strikes. Infact they aren't even strikes, when I'm holding him and he slithers up my arm he tries to bite my right bicep. Its always the same spot and this just started recently. Can anybody think of a reason why he might be doing this?


Apparently your right bicep smells like a rodent lol

----------


## sicilian1928

had a hatchling and it bit me once and tried a 2nd time. However that was the only bp that has ever bit/tried to bite me. No blood was drawn and it really felt more like a poke lol

----------


## ExotixTowing

Only time I have ever come close was with Corn's... Adults and babies.. Sorry but I see no point in corns lol. They are never happy at least the ones I have ever seen.

Oh yeah I had a grass snake bite Me when I was a kid haha I guess that's what you get for collecting a trash can full of them. 

The local petstore has a corn,  I wanted to see it so I moved its hide... It struck the hide several times haha I'm sure he was stressed but man.

IMO the only good Corn is someone else's haha

----------


## rcjgm5

i have been bitten several times we have a pissy 100% het albino that likes to tage me when i get him out.  :Mad:  we have several different kinds of snakes (corns, bps, bearded dragons,redtail columbian boas,leopard geckos , frogs cats, dogs, ferrets, and horses.) the worst to be bite by is horses and bearded dragons. :Taz:

----------


## robinbanks

Mine once bit me 3 times in one day...

----------


## Snake_Tooth

I have been bit by my my ball python when he just finished eating and i waited a bit before i removed him from his feeding tub but he still struck. He was just still in a feeding mode and i don't blame him! And then of course i got struck at a lot by my baby ball python because they are very timid at a younger age. But with all snakes, it's not a matter of if you will be bit, it's a mater of when you will be bit.

----------


## Mike41793

> I have been bit by my my ball python when he just finished eating and i waited a bit before i removed him from his feeding tub but he still struck. He was just still in a feeding mode and i don't blame him! And then of course i got struck at a lot by my baby ball python because they are very timid at a younger age. But with all snakes, it's not a matter of if you will be bit, it's a mater of when you will be bit.


You wont have that problem if you feed in the enclosure  :Wink:

----------


## Brokenangelr

Not yet, but I've only had her here for just under 3 weeks. I'm expecting to get bit at least once. I would be lying to myself if I think it's never gonna happen.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk

----------


## Ownagemaximus

Nope not yet from my one and only male. He can be extremely twitchy sometimes to where he makes me have a heart attack, but he hasnt once in the 4 months ive owned him tried to bite me at all. The only time id say he "tried to bite me" was when he had a bad belly burn and he was probably just being agressive but that was in his cage. If i took him out he would be just extra twitchy.


Sent from my iPhone 4S using Tapatalk

----------


## robinbanks

yes I was bitten again 2 days ago, all my fault. I had been holding a rat... I forgot to wash my hands before I took my snake out ( rookie move )... It bit my pinky and tried to coil around it. didn't hurt or bleed much. 
The trick is to not flinch when they bite you, let them bite and let go. If you pull away that's when YOU are going to cause YOURSELF the most damage.

----------


## doom92muffin

well after like 3 weeks after i got her i slowly  :Wag of the finger:  in her face and sure enough i got caught.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

I was bitten by this tiny garter snake.. He sure thought he was tough!! Couldn't even pierce my skin with his tiny teeth but he sure tried. Hung on for awhile and chewed. Felt like he was gumming me to death  :Very Happy:  



But I've only been tagged by a BP a couple times and it was by hatchlings. Barely a few pin pricks. 


*       ----> Signature <----
*Factoid: "There are no such things as Hogg Island or Columbian boas"*

----------


## AK907

> yes I was bitten again 2 days ago, all my fault. I had been holding a rat... I forgot to wash my hands before I took my snake out ( rookie move )... It bit my pinky and tried to coil around it. didn't hurt or bleed much. 
> The trick is to not flinch when they bite you, let them bite and let go. If you pull away that's when YOU are going to cause YOURSELF the most damage.


Don't take this the wrong way as I mean no offense, but I have to disagree. 

I don't believe the whole "I smelled like rats" excuse. We have approximately 30 snakes that are permanent residents and have been keeping snakes for many years now. Neither my wife nor myself have been bitten because we "smelled like rats". We handle our snakes all the time after playing with our rats. I'll rub every last one of our 150+ rats on my hands and go pick up our best feeder on feeding day and not get bit. The issue is a lot of people don't know how to properly present themselves to their snake and handle them.

On that note, neither of us have been bitten by a single ball python for any reason. Had a few bluff strikes (ie grumpy male that was breeding), but never any contact.

----------

_Crazy4Herps_ (05-25-2012)

----------


## LuLu's Mommy

I almost got tagged the other day by my moms ball. She was a rescue that hasn't been handled much and she went for my hand and ended up getting her tail.

----------


## reptileexperts

Only been bit once in 10 years of working with ball pythons, and it happened 4 years ago. Adult female who did not want me cleaning her cage that day, it was breeding season, and I had to get her out of her hide. When I had her in hand she leaned up and grabbed my thumb with no desire to let go. I figured it be no worse than a Boa and she'd just let go after a few more seconds, still nothing. She then proceeded to move her way down my thumb as if it were a prey item for some odd reason (no food handling whether or not its relavent). Blood everywhere by this time, took her into the bathroom filled the sink with water and had to dunk her for 10 seconds. She let go and and was laxed the rest of the time without fear or regret. One of my worst reptile bites. The female was just over 5 ft at the time and I was able to count 72 bleeding holes :-) Now Boa Constrictors . . . I can't recall everytime I've been bit by those, fortunately that was only when he was a juvenile. Only bit once by an adult.

----------


## coolballsdave

Last breeding season I lost count.  Not more than 10 though.

----------


## Punkymom

The first time I got bit was by Ranen. I had just had surgery (gall bladder) and so I hadn't been able to check on him in a week. When I opened his cage I saw his shed, his poop, and him. He was PISSED! So I used the lid to his cage as a kind of shield to attempt to clean his cage without having to touch him. Didn't work. He was SO fast and he struck under the edge of the lid and tagged me in the webbing between my fingers. It didn't even hurt. I looked at him and said, "You just bit me!" It bled a little but required no band-aid and the next day it was fine. The 2nd time I got bit was by Oscar. It was feeding day, but he was under his paper. So stupid me reached under his paper to pull him out and he clamped down on my finger. I was NOT expecting it so I pulled my hand back and he came with it! It stung a little and bled a little but it was fine. That one really was dumb on my part. I learned my lesson! He's a pistol on feeding days, keep your face and hands BACK! He's struck out at my 4 y/o DS's face before on feeding day. Any other day he's a puppy dog and he's never struck except for when he's being fed. Watch out!

----------


## Manasha-Bogo

I've had 2 baby balls for about 4 months.  Haven't gotten bitten yet.  Dunno if this makes a diff but I try to make sure they know I'm there before I just grab at them. And I go from behind, not head on. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## LotsaBalls

Yes more than once. Wait is this poll asking about just today?

----------


## HCC MORPHS

> I've been bit more times that I can remember...

----------


## Gomojoe

You know I've recently been able to resolve myself to the fact that there is no way that a snake bite can be anywhere near as painful as a dog bite. I've gotten bites from dogs before that would have probably required stitches! I'm thinking even a full grown retic would not require stitches unless you tried to rip your hand out!  Any never bitten by a snake yet!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tigwelder84

I've had ball pythons for 10 years and only been bitten three times when it comes to rats and mice that's a different story to many times to count and they hurt ten times worse too

----------


## Robert093090

> I've had ball pythons for 10 years and only been bitten three times when it comes to rats and mice that's a different story to many times to count and they hurt ten times worse too


Exactly why i HATE rat/mice & i feed f/t.

----------


## Pampho85

Once.  I was handling my friends BP while it was in a deep shed, and I didn't hear it's warning hiss. 100% my fault, and otherwise, it's a really nice snake to work with.  :Smile:

----------


## EAC Reptiles

> You know I've recently been able to resolve myself to the fact that there is no way that a snake bite can be anywhere near as painful as a dog bite. I've gotten bites from dogs before that would have probably required stitches! I'm thinking even a full grown retic would not require stitches unless you tried to rip your hand out!  Any never bitten by a snake yet!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Don't be to quick to say that about retics. I have a few nasty scars from one. They have a lot and pretty large teeth. I have also been bite by BP's, carpets and boas. Ive been bite a lot but I also own a lot of stuff and don't have to time to calm them all down.

----------


## Foschi Exotic Serpents

> Don't be to quick to say that about retics. I have a few nasty scars from one. They have a lot and pretty large teeth. I have also been bite by BP's, carpets and boas. Ive been bite a lot but I also own a lot of stuff and don't have to time to calm them all down.


Yes!! Retic bites are the worst! They tend to chew also. They raise their jaw and bite down again. 

Rats can inflict some pain too. Adults can easily put those teeth straight to the bone. Ow! 


<---Signature--->
Snakes, Jeeps, Dragons, Nature, & Knives.. Makes my world go-round!

----------


## Salamander Rising

> I've been bit more times that I can remember...


My big crazy Norma nailed me tonight as I was taking her out of her tub.

She's hungry all the time and I guess she mistook my hand rolling up her papers for a rat.

I've got 2 little dots and it was only enough for me to say "Norma, you psycho  !"

 :Very Happy:

----------


## tigwelder84

Just got bitten three more times today twice by one hatching but i was feeding her by holed the hopper lol so my fault and once by my female pastel whom i just fed and put her water bowl and house back in she is a moody one any ways gotten hit by her the last two feelings she weighs 300 grams

----------


## KTyne

Never been bitten by a pet/captive bred snake. I've been bitten by wild Garters before as my dad, brothers, and I always went to the local wetlands to catch them for fun (and immediately release them after we held and looked at them for a few minutes). Misheld a large one once and it turned around and bit me. 
I was afraid my new little baby was going to bite me 2 nights ago when I was going to take him out but I backed off for a minute and then went in and scooped him up from underneath and he was fine.
I would not like to be bitten by an adult BP, lol.

----------


## Raymei

Have yet to bitten by any snake thus far in my life  @_@;;  *knockonwood*
I've been around them plenty growing up, but have only owned one myself barely a week.  My old roommate had a Burmese python he would NEVER take out because she was notorious for biting.


Bitten by plenty of other critters though  XD
Hamsters so far have been the stingiest, and the most difficult for me to hold still through so as not to accidentally flick the poor guy into something.

----------


## XXlizaXX

I've had 2 balls for about a year and a half, never been struck at or bit.  I'm sure it will happen someday tho! :Dancin' Banana:

----------


## eatgoodfood

I have never been bit, I have been struck at though.  My wife on the other hand got bit by our mojave when she was a baby.

----------


## TXpythons

I've never been bitten by my personal snakes, but at work we have two 20+ year old normals bps.... Lole is fine, but Lola loves striking. She was found in Florida as a "wild" snake and has never settled down completely. Lole has had shedding problems his whole life and retains his eye scales fairly often. This causes him to strike out of confusion. Once we soak him and remove the scales he goes back to being the nicest snake ever haha

----------


## 4Ballz

I polled No the other day, just popped my bite cherry today changing the water lol, surprised the heck out of me. (got my left hand on the side) I was shuffling the substrate, and wham. Glad he didn't decide to stay on hahahaha.

----------


## Don

I'm amazed at this thread.  It has been going for over FOUR years now!  There have been many threads that die and get repeated here over and over and for some reason, this thread just keeps going and going and going..... :Confused2: 

I'm thinking it is because we are talking about what people fear most about snakes - being bitten.  I've yet to read that anyone here has been seriously injured (even the guy bitten in the eye), but will admit that I have not read every one of the posts.  It is just too long.  So, for new bp owners, this thread should demonstrate that the biggest fear, really isn't that much to worry about.  

My worst experience with a BP is when I was vending a show and a buyer asked me to pop a snake.  My face was too close and when I popped the snake, it squirted urine in my eye.  That was much more painful and discussing than being bitten.  It was also great entertainment for the customer, my wife and anyone else who was standing around.   :Pee:   I didn't find it near as amusing.   :Irked2:

----------

4Ballz (07-31-2012),Faerie (09-22-2012),Poseidon (08-01-2012)

----------


## Pyrate81

Never been bit by a BP, but have been mock struck at quite a few times when I worked at a Petco.  At first it was nerve racking to experience this cause I didn't know what was going on then eventually found it annoying or cute depending on how many annoying customers came my way that day.  Been bit by my California King snake and Tangerine Milk snake though.  I have pics of the Cali king attempting to swallow my finger(which will get posted eventually).   :Smile:

----------


## tipposan

I've been bit and a couple of my kids have been bit BUT....this was within the first 6 months of getting him and I didn't know that we were under feeding him a bit.  The bites happened either when we were trying to take him out of his home OR when we were trying to put the pinky's in his feeding cage.  He would strike at the food and miss, biting their hands.

Now we know better and 2-1/2 years later, we haven't been bit.

We now know what to look for and how to handle him when he is h

----------


## Jason Miller

I got bit on the eyebrow by a baby spider ball i held it up to get a better look at the markings i swear I saw something cool then bam

----------


## Flikky

Yep! Only once by my then 3 month old Spider boy. It was adorable! Felt like less then a pin prick and he didn't even try to hold on. He's such a sweetheart; it was my fault, reaching in after he had just eaten. He was in a striking position but I didn't take him seriously. Lesson learned because I don't want that from my bigger one!

----------


## xFenrir

Once on the nose because I was stupid and put my face too close to hers (she was on my bed and I crouched down to look at her) and I guess she didn't like it. She didn't do more than just bump noses with me, but she technically "struck". The other time she completely missed the rat I was giving her and went right up the tongs and latched onto my finger. all I had to do was lift my hand up a couple times and she eventually let go.

Needless to say I started using the longer tongs when feeding her...  :Very Happy:

----------


## MrLang

I'm pretty sure I may have commented this on this thread already, but every time it gets bumped I am always shocked by the # of keepers that have had these snakes that live 20+ years for less than a year. I'm one of them.

Older keepers are less forum active, let's hope. The alternative isn't a great thought...

----------


## Mrl249

I just got bit for the first time this morning! Ha I had a post on it. 


M

----------

Poseidon (10-14-2012)

----------


## Robonarc

My year old male gives me little love nips every now and then. It's not a defensive strike or a feeding response, he just kinda puts his mouth on me and chews. I'm hoping he grows out of it. 

The only time I've ever been tagged for real was during a feeding the other night. As I was putting my 5 year old female in to her feeding tub she turned and took a swipe at me.  Even though I washed it out she could smell the rat my yearling had just eaten in there. I got my hand out of the way in time but she got me in the stomach lol.

----------


## Rydasvp

cant say i've ever had a ball bite me. i have a baby jungle carpet thats a little on the nippy side and a young red tail thats a little on the mean side.

----------


## gaiaeagle

I just got bit today by one of my females. Was putting her away after feeding day, and she must have smelled the rats on me and latched onto my finger. My balls are very agressive feeders, unlike my female blood which just kinda opens her mouth and expects food to enter.

----------


## Caffeinatrix

My bite wasn't out of aggression, but more out of stupidity on my part, and slow reflexes.  The first time I switched from mice to rats, I didn't think about how much smarted rats are, and when I went to put the rat in the cage, it ran up my arm.  Nefertum (my BP) went after it, and got me, instead.  

The only other display of any sort of aggression was when my kitten was getting too curious, and Nefertum decided to tell me it was time to move, by way of a head-butt to my forehead.

----------


## Mft62485

I just saw this thread come back up, I must have answered this a long time ago because I get bit a fair amount now.

----------


## Mrl249

I replied to this thread months back, saying "I just got bit for the first time". From that day till now, I have probably ben bitten over 6 times. :{

----------


## heathers*bps

> I replied to this thread months back, saying "I just got bit for the first time". From that day till now, I have probably ben bitten over 6 times. :{


I honestly just love the love taps. Either that or I'm sadistic, lol.

----------


## GoldSheep

Once, she was hungry and missed. She thought my hand was the meal. Her aim has gotten better since. ^^;; Sometimes when she gets back from a hunger strike, her aim is rusty, so she's bitten herself a few times too, freaking me out (Hunger strike from ovulating, etc.) But once she recovers, her aim is true. I've just learned to read her better... and she's probably learned to read me better too.

----------


## royboy

Never been bitten. I am careful though to use tongs or tweezers when feeding in case the strike misses its target. Also,  I always have my glasses on when handling so that I cannot be struck in the eye.  I saw a video on Youtube once and I think it must have been a hungry snake that mistook the heat pattern of a girls eye for a snake and it struck at it.  The girl was not even holding the snake, that was someone else. Our monty as a baby made the odd strike when scared and shedding but it was more of a threat, no teeth connected. I think this was because the shedding snake was blind, I did not mean to disturb it but I lifted the lid on its nesting box and it startled him.

----------


## MJK123

In the sense of getting bit by the Ball Python bug - then yes, I have been bitten.

I have been looking at Corns since I had one about 20+ years ago and want to get one for my son,.  I went to the Baltimore ReptiCon this past weekend and LOVED it.  The prices are amazing.  Anyway, I talked to just about ever vendor there and the majority stated that the Balls would be just as fine for us as the Corns are.  So, I am more inclined to get a Ball.  But, which one?   That is the question...They are all so beautiful.

...a Newbie Baller Wanna-Be.

----------


## Austin C.

I've been bitten by many Ball Python's and other species. I worked at 2  different reptile stores and got bit all day long cleaning tubs every  day lol. I am very much use to it now, I barely even flinch anymore.  I'll post this here for your enjoyment.
It's not a Ball Python but it's just as cool! An Axanthic Blackhead Python about 3.5ft eating my knuckle  :Very Happy: 
These snakes also have more jaw pressure than other snakes as they can kill prey without the use of constriction, so these bites hurt!

----------


## DooLittle

Just aquired this one tonight cleaning....


Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Caelan

had a female for 4 years and a male for a few months, never been bit once and i regularly handle them and strike feed them  :Wink:

----------


## alpine

I've only ever been bitten once. Not by these guys that I have now but the one that I had when I was younger.

----------


## fodom101

Man if I had to count the number of times I have been bit, I would need a lot of fingers and toes to do so!  :Wink:

----------


## PorcelainxDoll

I have yet to be bitten. My husband on the other hand has been bitten a few times.

Sent from my LS670 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## mebigbadbrat

In seven years of owning snakes I thought I would never be bitten. This past weekend I was at an expo holding a female mojave and went to put her back when her brother got me. First bite ever! I was so shocked. It didn't hurt but just shocked me completely. It defiantly made me not buy one though. I know hatchlings can be bitty but I have the best relaxed ones right now and would rather not bring home a turd.

----------


## S.I.R.

I have been tagged and or bitten several times over the years.  Knock on wood that none of the bites have come from one of my adult BPs or my adult blood python or red tail boa!  I think that would definitely leave a mark.

----------


## TROYG

With the amount of snakes I have and handling every day I am surprised I have not been bit yet. I do have a snarley pastave who likes to hiss and strike but knock on wood I have not been tagged yet. And my wife who now has her own snake after years of being afraid of them, has done everything wrong so far and her snake Bo as she calls him (helmet head) as I refer to him takes it all in stride. He is a 220 gram lesser with a very high feed instinct and the aim of a drunken one armed blind man and even when she has put her hand in with him and a mouse he has still never even mistaken her for the mouse. I will update you on who is bitten first though, most likely will be me lol

----------


## hitman3303

At this point no, I have never been bitten.  I take mine out with a hook to avoid putting my hand in the tub.  From my own experience and talking to a lot of people that is where you are going to get bit if it happens.  My male mojave is super food aggressive, if one of them is going to bite me, I am pretty sure it will be him!

----------


## Spirit_Scale

Well...

Ihysius hasn't tagged me yet, and given that I've had to inject him with meds, transport him all over the place, help him get bad shed off....if he was gonna I figure he'd of done it already. 

He probably will at some point though, just because it'd be highly unlikely for him to go 30 years etc without getting me once.

----------


## Jessticles

My adult male fire bit me once, well..... TRIED to at least!
When I got him, the first day he spilled his water bowl, and as i was trying to change it, he "bit" my hand, I was shocked, didn't except it at all! Since my only other bite came from a juvenile milksnake and there was a fair amount of blood from it even though i didn't feel it, I was expecting horror when i looked down at my hand..
however, there was nothing there, he didnt leave a mark at all, he didn't break the skin, NOTHING....

so he then got the name Toothless  :Very Happy:

----------


## Orangephoner

HA i just got bit today!!!! It was by my lemon pastel bruce. he is around 170 grams. it was my first bite. Its just like everyone says. The shock of getting bitten scares you more than it hurts. it didnt hurt at all!!! Awesome!!!

----------


## cinnamonpython

i have been bit about 4 times :Very Happy:

----------


## coball

My girl got me once when I was feeding her. She thought I was the mouse. She let go almost immediately, so I think she was sorry. 

At work we had one nasty one thought. Would strike at you through glass and everything. She got me many many times before it finally settled down and tolerated me. That one got sold, now we've got one more who's got a little bit of an attitude problem, but he tolerates me pretty well as long as I don't move at more than a snails pace. The other two girls that we just got I'm not too sure about. One seems sweet but the other one seems to be plotting my demise. Neither of them have struck at me yet.

----------


## CaitJaye

Have yet to be better by my ball but I've been tagged a few times by my garter. She was fiesty when I had her.

----------


## Mysticman319

So far I've never been bitten by any of my snakes (5 with adding #6 tonight). I've been hissed at quite a few times but never been tagged yet. Sooner or later it's gonna happen, just waiting......  :Cool:

----------


## TROYG

Well I was right, I got bit first not my wife. I was cleaning tubs and pulled out one of my massive het pieds (150gr) and he bit me. I would post pictures but you could not even see the mark.

----------


## Badgemash

Just had to change my vote to yes, but only once  :Sad: 

New pastel just nailed me on the thumb, and tried to go for two.

----------


## Star-Static

Just once. He missed the rat and tagged my hand. He didn't latch on and got the rat quickly after that.

Though I quickly found out that snake bites bleed pretty well!

----------


## Archimedes

Only once, and it was entirely my fault-- he was still a hatchling and I went to get him from his feeding tub before he was totally out of hunting mode, lol. He'd already been cranky that day because I accidentally misted him in the face while trying to get his humidity up. He's not struck at me since then though.

----------


## Parysa

Not yet. But I just got a new rescue yesterday and he's pretty squirrelly, so I figure it's just a matter of time. My spider male is really docile and was even as a hatchling. My spotnose female is really chill with me but strikey with my boyfriend, though she hasn't gotten him yet. Apparently she was really aggressive as a hatchling. The breeder said her entire clutch was flat-out mean. But she's calmed down considerably. Of course, with my luck, it'll be my spider boy that gets me because he's the one I least expect it from.

----------


## Derekroth91

Just got bit about ten minutes ago for first time! I was expecting to freak a little more then I did (handler error as per usual)

----------


## NormanSnake

I knew the day would come when I would have to change my vote and say that I have finally been bitten. He just simply didn't want me in his enclosure and gave me a love bite telling me "mom, go away."

----------


## BPro927

Not by any of mine.

----------


## southwind

Need to change my answer to yes on the pole, got bit by my little baby about a week ago! ALOT more shock then pain haha, fast little guy!

Cant blame him! baby and just got him the day before and then found out the racks I got were bad was a very stressful night for all of us  :Sad:

----------


## Stephanie01

Not yet...but with 3 there just might be the possibility of it happening.

----------


## BoostedMX3

Made it through the first week without gettin hit..

Thats not to say she hasnt tried! I've dodged 2 per day.. And one of the times she still had half a mouse in her mouth

----------


## southwind

> Made it through the first week without gettin hit..
> 
> Thats not to say she hasnt tried! I've dodged 2 per day.. And one of the times she still had half a mouse in her mouth



Why were you handling her while she was feeding?

----------


## hypnotixdmp

Been bit a few times by beeps and more lol


Ball Pythons
0.3 Normals (Coilette, Athena and Mary Jane)
1.0 Pastel (De Sol)
1.0 Spider (Zeus)
1.0 Mojave (Prometheus)

Boas
0.1 Brazilian Rainbow Boa (Stella)
0.1 Hog Island Boa (Kioko)
0.1 Dumerils Boa (Gloria)
0.1 Yellow Anaconda (Serenity)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dontbackdownx

Up until Saturday, I would have said "Never and I've had Ball Pythons for over a year." I've had snakes off and on since I was 14 (now almost 22). I have never been struck at or bitten by any of them. 

But Saturday.. stupid me tried dangling a f/t mouse for my little Enchi and silly goose missed the mouse and got mommy's thumb. So! I got my first bite ever by the smallest snake I have. You can't even tell I was bitten now lol. 

And to top it off, he didn't even end up eating the mouse. Poor little guy must have been so upset with himself for biting me.  :Razz:

----------


## dontbackdownx

> Need to change my answer to yes on the pole, got bit by my little baby about a week ago! ALOT more shock then pain haha, fast little guy!



EXACTLY how I felt when my little Ludo tagged me on Saturday. I said, "Ow!" and threw my hand back but it really didn't even hurt. I was just so surprised lol. Then I went around showing everybody because it was my first bite ever.

----------


## Missvan

I had a Ball Python (sweetest thing ever) for over ten years and now have four new little ones. I was proud, up until today, to say that I had never been bit by a Ball Python. WELL, today was my day of initiation into the "I've been mauled by a BP" club  :Razz: .  The kicker? The culprit was a baby Ball Python at Petco; dang thing wasn't even mine!! *Oh well*. For those who have never experienced it, I honestly had to replay the incident in my head to believe that I did, indeed, actually get bit - it felt like a safety pin lightly grazed my finger.

----------


## Superpop

We have had Snickers over 2 and a half years now and Snickers finally bit my boyfriend.(but it was his own fault!) about 6 months ago.

We feed Snickers F/T prey with a 'grabber'  and about 6 months ago he accidentally dropped the rat from the grabber before Snickers could strike at it and then before we could pick it up again with the grabber Snickers crawled on top of it and stayed there.(no constricting)

Eventually after waiting for Snickers to climb off the rat my boyfriend go fed up and had the brilliant idea of picking Snickers up off the rat with his hand and then starting over.

Even though Snickers had never bitten either of us I knew Snickers was in feeding mode and told him not to!

Sure enough I was right and the instant he stuck his hand in to move Snickers he got bit.  Snickers instantly recoiled back after realizing it wasn't prey and did eventually eat the rat later that night when we were able to pick it up with the grabber again.

Moral of the story....  

Listen to your significant other if he/she has more common sense then you do! :Smile: 

P.S.  The bite hurt him for a few hours but by the next day there was no pain.

----------


## RobbiesCornField

This is what my big girl did to me a couple years ago. She was gravid, and I opened her tub to check on her, and BAM! Right in the pinky (finger). Lol. I've also taken a few colubrid bites on my hands, arms, and face.

----------


## bbaker11

Hey guys I am new so I thought I would jump right in. My ball always went after 2 people. But never anyone else. I don't know if they just had a smell she didn't like. But they were people I didn't like so I was okay with it.  :Smile:

----------


## fishmommy

A couple times - no lasting damage to me or the dear BP
My boa, however, managed once to pierce both my radial and ulnar nerves with one tag.  I had a numb hand for about 4 months that time.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD

----------


## nachash

A ball python bite is rather tame. Wanna know how I got these scars? Well my leopard gecko was becoming a waxworm fiend, and he wanted more waxworms, so I said, "Why so...."

actually a monitor bite is about as bad as you can get IMO outside of venomous bites.

----------


## Vnuk1

Only once, she mistook my finger for a baby mouse when she was really young. I must be lucky, as mine never hisses or does any of the stuff I've read in this thread. 

Sent from my MB855

----------


## ChaosAffect

Once so far, but it was totally my fault. I was feeding him and my phone rang. I turned to look at it and my hand dropped right as he struck. 'Twas just a scratch, though. He didn't clamp down. I'm just glad he still ate that night.

----------


## Gerardo

I got bit about a month ago. I was holding him with my left as i tried with my right hand to get 1 mouse to slide out of the box where several mice were in. He lunged and got my thumb. Right after it happen all i could do was laugh at my stupidity. Holding a snake while you dangle food is the perfect way to get bit.

----------


## UltraViolet

I never got bit by a ball, but many years ago a friend's anaconda bit me. That one was my fault- had I asked, my friend would have told me he had just shed and was cranky, so dont pick him up. Then the snake was clearly telling me he wanted to get back in his tank but I didn't put him back because I wanted to hold him. He did what he needed to do to make sure I was listening. I apologized to him and he never bit me again. The next snake that bit me was a super aggressive baby red tail I rescued from a pet store. They were poking him with sticks to show how mean he was and how he would strike at everything, so I bought him to get him out of there. They trained him right, he was one mean snake. I finally had to give him away because I couldn't take care of him. He would literally leap out of his cage to bite me every time I opened the top, and would strike at the glass when I walked past.

----------


## jeanus

Let me count the times. Too many times really. Its really cute when the little ones tag me.

----------


## PiercingPrincess

My mistake was my hands smelled like rats and i moved too quickly and too close and they were hungry :p not making that mistake again. Not so much because it hurt but because i was more worried about the hatching's getting their teeth stuck in my hand or something.

----------


## Samii

I've only been bitten once, when I stupidly reached too close during feeding. And he's still young so I didn't even feel it. He immediately detached and hid in a rock for a long while.

----------


## dizzmcd

Am I the only one who HASN'T been mistakenly bit or snapped at? My BP Dino is my first snake and he's never snapped at me. And trust me, I've given him the opportunity. I almost never wash my hands after handling their food. I'm kinda curious to see what it would take to get bit by him. Obviously a lot. i mean, I would have to handle a warm rat, dangle it in front of him, remove it from his box, and start wiggling my bare fingers at his nose for him to bite me. I'm kinda disappointed. :/

----------


## carlson

I haven't been bitten yet most my snakes has tried. My spider is out for blood but its just funny seeing a 700g snake be angry, considering when I got my carpet she was around 6.5 and would launch at me just for being in same area as her, but she's never gotten me an has stopped trying. I figure if I can avoid other animals hurting me I can avoid snakes doing it an so far it's worked.. I'm just damn crafty like a ninja or a cat.

----------


## Minjo

Just got bit tonight.  Of course, I did wave a mouse over the cage and I got bit after I weighed Kanubis.  He was hungry and it was just a strike.

----------


## Mchristy

Got snagged by a tooth during feeding once but I don't consider that a bite. One of my Male Mojave's is a jerk and snaps every time I go for him but hasnt got me yet and calms down as soon as I get him out of the cage. My others are all little puppydogs.

----------


## tnarg249

I was actually bit when I was handling my new ball python in the store. It was feeding day, and my nice and warm thumb was right in front of his mouth. It surprised me more than anything.

----------


## Dnkreptiles

Many time adults and babies even a tooth left in my finger

----------


## waddada

havent been bit yet. my newest girl came in wendsday and took afew swings at me, and all i was doing was changing her water. Now my pastel is a little angle doesnt even strike at me in feeding mode(and shes a strong feeder)

----------


## CrystalRose

I haven't been bitten by Ella yet,but my first BP got me a few times.

----------


## shania_09

Ive been bitten two times so far since ive had my bp, ive had him for about 7 months. I feed him in a box, so when hes in that box hes ready to go, and sometimes im not carefull enough when going around the box! Hes a crazy eater but hes such a sweet calm snake otherwise  :Smile:

----------


## mgambrel

Took my first bite from a ball, and it was really nothing.  was a young adult male, and was a feed error on my part.  He bit, held and wrapped on my hand.  i slowly worked my fingers out of his coil and let him release the bite himself to prevent and teeth damage.  The damage to me was very very minimal, and wouldn't of even known he bit me if i didnt see his mouth opened and attached to my finger.

----------


## greenacid

Got my first bite last month after a failed feeding. He hissed then struck me. Hasn't done it since.

----------


## Skiball

This morning. Haha. First ever bite. I'm in the club!

----------


## elduki

Bit many times. It's like a scratch. Burns a bit because of the snake's saliva

----------


## AlexisFitzy

Been bitten twice by my young bumblebee male Bubo. He bit me once one each of my thumbs and tried to bite my face one day haha it was pretty crazy. But he's as sweet as honey now  :Smile:  he's the only snake I've been bitten by, all my others have never even tried to strike at me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free

----------


## Expensive hobby

Been bit b4 by my 305g girl. Hurt as bad as an infant kissing my hand.


Sent From an Enclosure

----------


## Minjo

Balla, my norm, bit me Sunday night.  It was feeding night and she was very hungry

----------


## whispersinmyhead

Just received my first bite 5 minutes ago. Feeding the other two snakes and even thought the one that bit me are a big rat two days ago nailed me as soon as I reached in her tub to fix her water dish.  

Surprised me (even though she looked like she was ready for action). Didn't really hurt but bled quickly and more than I expected because of so little pain. All in all I am glad I am no longer a virgin. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kodieh

I got nailed learning how to pop hatchlings past night lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## Expensive hobby

> I got nailed learning how to pop hatchlings past night lol
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


"Nailed" by a hatchling? Lol. Do you need medical attention?


Sent From an Enclosure

----------


## Kodieh

> "Nailed" by a hatchling? Lol. Do you need medical attention?
> 
> 
> Sent From an Enclosure


I have a clear complete bottom jaw mark on my right ring finger lol. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## Expensive hobby

> I have a clear complete bottom jaw mark on my right ring finger lol. 
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Lol that's funny. I wanna get bit by a hatchling lol


Sent From an Enclosure

----------

_Kodieh_ (10-16-2013)

----------


## southbay54

yes once but it was my fault haha

----------


## Phantomtip

Yes I have. I was helping at a local pet store and feeding the babies and giving water and one got me on the outside of my hand. Felt like I had just gotten a shot lol. He was that quick.  It didn't hurt for long but I still hate needles.

----------


## Mr. Misha

Had my BPs for about two years now but never been bit yet. But like with motorcycles, it's not if it's when.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

Both my son and i have been bit by the same snake. My bite was due to me smelling like rats. My son went towards his head to quick and got nipped. Sense then he makes sure to move slow towards him. Lol

----------


## HeyLookIt'sKit

The only time I was bit was when my normal thought my hand was food. I made the mistake of not washing my hands between putting the mouse in the feeding box and taking him out. He held on for about ten minutes but eventually let go. My hand was sore for a week or so but that was a while ago. He's never bitten me again and is a super friendly brat. It was my first snake bite but it probably won't be the last.

----------


## bigt0006

Never been bit by any of my 4 bps my pastel baby came close but he missed. I have been tagged my my baby columbian rainbow boa though

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk

----------


## swolek

I've had my ball python for six years and have only been bitten once. It was completely my fault. She was about six months old and at the time would only take her f/t rat pups if I made them dance around. Well, I dropped the rat by accident and without thinking, reached in to get it  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): . So of course I got bit  :Razz: . Never made that mistake again.

----------


## dgring

ya, by a keen female. didn't evan relise it happened till i saw blood. no pain at the time and only a bit of scabbing, looks way worse than it feels

----------


## kylearmbar

I've been bit once, I was reaching in to pick her up and my gf dropped something on the lid of the cage and startled her, didn't hurt much but there was a pin prick of blood, and she was probably only 400 grams at the Time

----------


## JMinILM

It's almost always the babies that do the biting.

----------


## Bundu Boy

I've been keeping balls for about 6 years now and in all that time I can recall being bitten on 3 occasions.

Once was by a young normal ball that was very timid and he nipped my finger as I moved some furniture around his cage.

The other two times was by the same spider ball, and both were feeding response bites where he latched on. He did this once when he was a baby and then again in June 2013.

----------


## ClarkT

I had to pull some teeth out of my hand today. They broke off in my hand from the vicious bites, lol.

----------


## shadowsnakes

> I had to pull some teeth out of my hand today. They broke off in my hand from the vicious bites, lol.


Yikes! Nice souveniers you have, though!  :Wink: 

First BP (rest in peace) tagged my the first time I went to feed him. The mouse climbed on top of his head and was sitting there, clenaing whiskers, so I reached in to shoo it off. Bam! Didn't even feel it until I processed what happened. No bites since, but I now have a little spitfire of a russo that might get in a few more.

----------


## Doggey75

Never been bit. Had only one close call. Kinda tempted to get myself bit at my little guys next feeding lol

----------


## Lubana

Mine have never even attempted to bite me. Very lucky. I always keep it in the back of my mind that there's a first time for everything. lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ratfink721

ive been bitten four times. all were my fault except for one. three were by hatchlings, which is understandable. the worst one was my big pastel male. hes always been a booger to mess with. i had him out like i always do, and i wasnt paying close enough attention and he tagged me on my inner thigh. no biggie though. i calmly put him away and went on with my buisness. he still strikes every time i hold him, but im more aware now lol.

----------


## winglesshornet

My girl got me good once, my fault. Kinda scared her not thinking anything of it, came up from behind her head where she couldn't see to pick her up rather than letting her know I was there. She whirled around got my thumb and one of her little teeth went under my thumb nail. Yep it bleed a little. I just simply asked her if my thumb tasted good and looked her mouth over in case my thumb nail happened to cut her, which did not happen.

----------


## Shifty11

My Girlfriend has been bit my our Spider Ball once during feeding time (she released right away) and I have almost been bit (she sort of...either missed my finger or decided not to last second. also during feeding time.Shifty

----------


## OctagonGecko729

After almost two years of owning nearly 20 BPs I just got bit last night by a little 200g female Orange Dream. Quite funny. I pulled out the V-18 tub, reached in, grabbed the bowl to change the water, pulled back, she nailed me on my pointer finger, I jerked and spilt water all down my shirt  :Good Job:   :ROFL: . Hilarious because I didnt even feel it really but it bled quite a lot.

----------


## Wheatley

Yep! Once! Due to me being irresponsible by not sanitizing my hands after having my hand in a bag of mice.

----------


## robsnake

never bee bit by a bp but had an albino gopher snake a while back beautiful snake but really snappy nearly every time I went to handle him he would get me once he was out he was fine

----------


## MonkeyShuttle

just got a new female who has been nutz!  she holds her body real tight and follows my hand motion!  but she always snaps back instead of forward lol

----------


## mehitabel74

Not yet--Nigel wouldn't dream of it (but I'll always assume that he would, and could, and might). Stan is jumpy but not bitey. Jack is just waiting for the chance, being a skittish baby. He strikes a lot right now, but he hasn't managed to tag me or my husband. Yet.

----------


## Doggey75

The BPs I have are pretty chill except one that hisses sometimes. But none of them are bitey except when feeding day comes around.

----------


## Linz

Sometimes my black pastel strikes a little off, and one time he accidentally got me while feeding f/t. It was very strange, because it didn't hurt but I could see the marks where his teeth had gotten me. It felt like needles.

----------


## bigt0006

Been bit by a baby bp my baby carpet python and i got tagged by my baby columbian rainbow boa

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## leylaraks

Neither of my girls have ever bit me so far.  My oldest one likes to hiss, but after her two vet debacles, I honestly don't think she'll ever bite a person...run away?  Yes lol!

I get a new hypo butterbee baby next week, so we'll see if my luck holds haha!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## threezero

never been bit by my bp. my butter pastel girl got a little defensive when i reach in the bag to grab her the first night. just some huffing and puffing. 

my carpet on the other hand thinking its feeding time every time i open the tub and would fly out at me, she is also very very agile not slow like the bps.

----------


## GregsMoko

Not yet, but I'm a new owner. However with that being said , my male is very, very laid back.

----------


## Expensive hobby

I stopped counting now. Its, a lot

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Note 3

----------


## lilnash0

2 snakes. I struck at me bc I put it where I normally feed it because I was cleaning her tub and she struck at my hand when I tried to get her out in a feeding response. My male never struck 

Sent from my RM-878_nam_usa_100 using Tapatalk

----------


## Ajdag

I've got hissed at, but never bit. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

----------


## SllimG

Wish I wouldn't have voted on this poll.  My answer would be different now.  Proud new member of the bite club!

----------


## koseckk89

Ive never been bit.. but my new lesser spider has struck at my hand while ive been holding him in one hand n playing tablet with the other, i figure the movement caught his eye n my finger was about perfect heat signature size... ive owned balls since 2007

----------


## ChrisC

I've been bit plenty of times as a kid by different species of snakes, turtles, and lizards. As I became more knowledgeable from different sources and my own experience. I haven't been bit since. It's been 15+ years since I've been bit. It happens to the best of us even the most experienced. I'm either lucky or have quick reflexes lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

1.0 Pastel
1.0 Het Clown
0.1 66% Het Clown, 50% Het Pied
0.1 Anerythristic Corn snake

Youtube channel : Slitheringsnakes87

----------


## pinkeye714

Funny actually thinking about it. No. 
I have been bit by green trees, carpets, king snake and the worst was an adult woma python. How funny.

----------


## scalrtn

I'm a very new owner, so perhaps more bites are forthcoming but, thus far, I've only been "tagged" once -- when I was trying to replace the water dish in the cage.  The store had warned me that he had made a number of  "closed mouth" strikes..it was incredibly quick, and it startled me more than it hurt...but the blood flowed like a river!

----------


## creatism

Oddly enough I've never been bit by any of ball pythons, now my carpets that's a different story!
That is a feed response bite from my 7footer!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## JoRandom

Been bit by plenty of dogs, even a guinea pig (those guys scare me now, haha) but never by my nor any of my friends snakes.

----------


## Elementz187

Funny story actually, I got bit by 3 of mine in the same feeding session as I put pups in 2 bit my fingers instead. And the last one bit me in the forehead lol.. After I put the pup in I dropped a bag and tried to pick it up before I put the tub back in the rack lol...

----------

Joshkwasi (05-09-2014)

----------


## Ajdag

I did the noobest thing possible today. So I take my albino to a local reptile shop to feed. The worker puts a rat in the tub she's in. My bp doesn't look at the rat and is hanging off the edge of the tub. So I reach to guide her back in the tub ( I don't know why I did or what I was thinking) and a few seconds later. She strikes. Hits my middle finger. It didn't hurt too bad. But her fangs are sharp as a mfer. This is my first time being bit. 

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk

----------


## Andy84

Not yet. 

But I have a feeling it's gonna happen soon. Probably frm my mojave. She really doesn't like me. 😄

Strikes at me whenever I have to clean her tank or change out her water. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## richiquick

I have had them strike but never been bitten.When I first get a new snake I wear gloves,they hate the taste and never try again.I have been bit several times by rock and Burmese pythons and those bites are not a good time,the force behind them is amazing!

Sent from my RM-915_nam_usa_228 using Tapatalk

----------


## JPR

Yup. 2500 gram female mistook my hand for a rat. I now open her tub with a hook for feeding. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## bigt0006

Got my first bp bite last while feeding my desert enchi he missed the mouse and got my hand. Was kind of funny my nephew freaked out and i had no reaction

Sent from my N9100 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Wargo34

My super pastel was only weeks old when I got him so he's bitten me more than I count just because he was so young. Now he's fine and doesn't strike anymore. But my larger spider got excited for a rat and struck early (while I was trying to put the rat in the tub) and got ahold of my hand. Left a few little dots on me, but she's never done it besides that time. 


1.0 axanthic (Cash)
1.0 super pastel (Jax)
0.1 spider (Nala)
1.0 lesser (Leonardo)
0.1 mojave (Sandy)

----------


## PythonMan89

> Yup. 2500 gram female mistook my hand for a rat. I now open her tub with a hook for feeding. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The hook wasn't used to replace your hand, I hope? D:
Kidding. I'm sure that wasn't a fun experience, though.

----------


## PythonMan89

I've only been struck at once, and it was admittedly my own fault. My ball was pre-shed and wasn't quite showing signs. It'd been about two days before her last meal, so I felt confident in handling her, and she'd left urates in her enclosure fairly close to the hide. So I figured I'd take her out, clean up her mess real quick, and set her back in good as new. I reached in, ran my hand along her back the way I did every other time I'd handled her, but this time she hissed at me. I ignored it, putting the need to have the cage cleaned above her not wanting to be handled, figuring she'd go back to her normal docile behavior when I took her out of her cage. And that's when she struck me. Just once. I didn't even feel anything at the time, because she was maybe six months old and still fairly small. As I was putting her back, I happened to notice the small scratches from where her fangs had scratched the first few layers of skin on the back of my hand. Nothing major. I chalked it up to it being her way of telling me she didn't want to be messed with. And the evidence was the single shed I found in her cage a couple of days later.

----------


## JPR

> The hook wasn't used to replace your hand, I hope? D:
> Kidding. I'm sure that wasn't a fun experience, though.


haha  no. A snake hook is now used to open the tub. It wasn't horrible, but it's definitely not an experience I want to repeat.

----------


## George1994

I have yet to be bitten by my adult male ball python. He has hissed at me once or twice. I had to remove his hide and he was in shed. I never knew he was in the hide and when I took it off he wasn't happy haha!

----------


## Pareeeee

Can't see the poll on my phone. Only had my BP for two years and has never even tried to bite me.

----------


## Desired_Morph

I uses hook for adult bps and when they r super hungry they attacked haha but never got me (yet)

----------


## Spike89

Nope. Not even a closed mouth strike or even a coil. Mine never lock on target unless a rat is around. Then it's full on Titanfall smart pistol.  :Smile:

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

Finn my female I've had from a baby tagged me and my son a couple times. Don't blame her tho. I rescued her from a guy who thought a pinkie a week was a full meal for her. Needless to say she was always hungry so Tryed to tag everything when we first got her. Ohh and the female that just layed eggs got me twice so far while trying to spot clean.

----------


## manuuman

No, I have never been beaten by BP.

----------


## bigt0006

> No, I have never been beaten by BP.


How can a bp beat you? Lol 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## dr del

> How can a bp beat you? Lol 
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk 2


A couple of mine have slapped me across the face with their tails while debating my handling skills.  :Embarassed:

----------


## jasonmcgilvrey83

> A couple of mine have slapped me across the face with their tails while debating my handling skills.


Lol. My bp stuck her tail up my nose once while trying to climb on my head. Them tails are sharp. Lol.

----------


## M&NSnakeDen

I've owned snakes for over 2 years now. Was only ever bit by one of my own once, when he was a hatchling.
Just in the last few months, I've been working as an assistant for a local breeder and I've been bit a bunch of times there. He has hundreds of snakes, though so the odds are definitely higher.  :Razz:

----------


## George1994

Tagged whilst removing his water bowl. I shocked him and so it was my fault.

----------


## Reptilery

Just got a little bite about 30 mins ago. Moved my hand a little to fast while holding him in the other..

----------


## Pansnake

I haven't been bit(yet?) but my camera sure has!

----------


## Kamerick

It hasn't quite been a year yet, but my ball python has yet to even strike at anything (other than food)

----------


## Miranda2

Feeding error, moving the thawed rat over with my hand instead of the hemostats..My son was bitten on the leg by a fairly large bp, not sure what happened but I think he scared it. Barely made little pink spots. Seriously if I had to compare, my childrens python hurts more, I think his teeth are longer or sharper, or he is just more determined then the bps are.

----------


## C2tcardin

I haven't been bit but two weeks ago my son was bit in the head by a 12 foot Retic and received 10 staples. How's that for a first time bite story!   :Surprised:

----------


## MrBrute

> I haven't been bit but two weeks ago my son was bit in the head by a 12 foot Retic and received 10 staples. How's that for a first time bite story!


kinda snake is that?

----------


## GerianAmoure

Never, I've had my fella about 10 years now and if anything he protects his momma...  He has only bitten 2 ppl in those 10 years... Go figure... Both ex boyfriends  :Wink:

----------


## shelby9189

I haven't been bitten yet neither has my husband. We have tried to make him bite us and he hasn't. Iv not seen him strike at anything but food!! I hope it stays that way. Ours is around a lot of kids. They love him

----------


## Running Elk

Mostly get bitten by the babies.

I've got a couple of nasty/nervous ball pythons. I get bitten often enough that it's not worth counting.

I have one nervous juvie, and a baby who is flat out mean, mean, mean.

----------


## Viol8r

Not yet, but counting the days until it happens.  My fire is just that, a fiery ball of mess...ha

----------


## aLittleLessButter

I've never been bitten by a ball before. Once when I was really little I was bitten by my corn snake. He was a very docile little guy and it was my fault. I brought him in for show n tell (kindergarten) so I had him at school all day then when I got home I tried to get him out again. Now the female butter bee I have is very pissy and will strike if she sees movement. She has only been this way since she got out of her tank and met my dog a couple months ago. Neither one was harmed during this meeting but ever since she has been defensive. I only where gloves when I need to pick her up . If I'm just spot cleaning or doing something to her enclosure I use bare hands so she gets used to seeing them in there. The worst I've seen her was when I had get her out to clean her cage while she was in preshed. She struck at me numerous times and even struck herself. Since then however she hasn't struck at me once.

----------


## grcforce327

I let them all know that I bite back,and that scares the _bejeebus_ out of them,so they don't chance it! :Wink:

----------

GerianAmoure (10-08-2014),_se7en_ (01-25-2015)

----------


## gameonpython

> Never, I've had my fella about 10 years now and if anything he protects his momma...  He has only bitten 2 ppl in those 10 years... Go figure... Both ex boyfriends


That's quite hilarious I must say. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## Kata

I have not been bit yet but only had her for about 2 months. My 9 year old son however has, while we were at the pet store deciding which bp to bring home with us he decided he wanted to see one of the youngest ones they had.. it did not want to see him lol. Poor kid was not impressed but he told me it did not really hurt just scared him. Coming from a 9 year old it took away some of my fear.

----------


## Jodi2950

Got my first bite. My new baby got me from her hide when I was cleaning the cage. Kinda anti-climatic actually. Was expecting more pain. It did not even bleed, maybe she did not get a good hold.. Anyway, I'm glad I have the first bite out of the way!! Not near as bad as I was expecting it to be !! If you're gonna play with fire, you're gonna get burnt!!

----------


## supertech8

hello everybody,
i am new member  :Smile:

----------


## Paul's Pieds

i think being bitten by your bp is the best thing that can happen to you. the fear of being bitten is much worse than the bite itself. so once you have had one, you realise you have nothing to worry about. 

on the other hand, a friend of mine was bitten by an adult burmese a few weeks ago and that did come up nasty. he was looking after it at his shop for someone on holiday and had been promised it was puppy dog tame...lol

----------


## onebuc

My son took a bite from our ball python once. He tried to bite me several times but missed or forgot to open his mouth

----------


## calmolly1

I got tagged by my tiny albino tonight. I dropped her rat (dang RA/Lupus hands) who was doing the zombie dance.  She's in blue so I wasn't sure she would eat but decided to offer as she came out when I started blow drying feeders.  I just didn't think and tried to pick it back up. Bam️got me. No blood or pain just a scratch lol, so I don't know if that counts!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Osteopied

Ironically enough, I've not been bit yet. Knock on wood. I've been struck at, again not an often thing. My BP is a sweetie.

----------


## MontyAndMelissa

*raises hand* I've been tagged. Only once though.

----------


## xXBASSXx777

If you breed and/or are around many babies you are basically destined to get bit.
babies rarely bring blood and adults just brings a little. So either way it's no biggy. 
However 11 ft burmese pythons or retics are a totally different story.

----------


## Zincubus

I think the BP description is confusing some . Ball or Burmese pythons ?  Over here in the UK we call Balls them Royals which sounds better anyways.

----------


## SRMD

> I think the BP description is confusing some . Ball or Burmese pythons ? Over here in the UK we call Balls them Royals which sounds better anyways.


BP means ball python, I'm also from the UK. Many people in the UK call them royals, once I was in a reptile shop and asked
guy there how many Balls he had.. I'm guessing by his reaction that he only knew them as royal pythons... 
 :Confused:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zincubus

> BP means ball python, I'm also from the UK. Many people in the UK call them royals, once I was in a reptile shop and asked
> guy there how many Balls he had.. I'm guessing by his reaction that he only knew them as royal pythons...


I only said it  in case the guy above me wondered if we we were talking about Burmese  :Wink: 

I hate the term Ball Pythons especially as its nowhere near as nice as Royal Pythons . 
Thank god they don't call Corn snakes " Rope snakes " or Hognoses " Squashed heads " ...

----------


## bbrown2877

I have had mine for 5 years it bit me once when he was about 8 months while I was trying to feed him

----------


## Reed12321

I joined the club tonight. I got bit by a juvenile snake so it was more surprising than anything. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Mike41793

Boa, not a bp. Does it still count lol? 

Bites aren't a big deal, it's part of the fun lol

----------

_Expensive hobby_ (01-12-2015)

----------


## Zincubus

> Boa, not a bp. Does it still count lol? 
> 
> Bites aren't a big deal, it's part of the fun lol


It may be allowed  :Wink:  

BP could be Burmese python so why not a Boa  :Smile: 

That's why I prefer to call them Royals !

----------

_Mike41793_ (01-30-2015)

----------


## se7en

i was bitten once by a baby honeybee i was checking out at an expo

it didn't hurt, but it did surprise me, as that was the first time i had ever been bit by one, and i had owned a BP for six years 



i bought a baby silver streak a few months ago that struck at everything that moved, but she never connected

she has since grown out of that  :Good Job:

----------


## JMBall's

> i was bitten once by a baby honeybee i was checking out at an expo
> 
> it didn't hurt, but it did surprise me, as that was the first time i had ever been bit by one, and i had owned a BP for six years 
> 
> 
> 
> i bought a baby silver streak a few months ago that struck at everything that moved, but she never connected
> 
> she has since grown out of that


My baby GHI didn't eat the first 2 months I had her but she would strike at anything that got close. When I opened her cage to clean/refill water she'd have the most evil look in her eyes and was always coiled, ready to strike. Once she  started eating she became a sweetheart. Hasn't missed a meal since or shown any more signs of aggression.

----------

_se7en_ (01-27-2015)

----------


## Joe balls

My mother of my kids works at a pet store and out of all the snakes she is afraid of ball pythons!and she deals with a lot of them over her 6+ years there. The only snake to ever strike her working with them all the time and I'd say the least likely to strike. but go figure.

----------


## Felidae

2100g female's feeder response. I thought she don't want the rat, aaaand I was wrong  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   Next time I'll search the forceps  :Wink:

----------


## Tigerhawk

Ouch!! :Surprised:   :Razz:

----------


## IsmQui718

Never been bitten.... Yet. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Albert Clark

> Simple quesiton. Have you ever been bit by a captive ball python?
> 
> I'm just curious how often it is. I see people talking about it on these forums but I've never seen it happen in person. My sister in law has had one for over 10 years and it's been handled by dozens of people without ever biting a single person.
> 
> I just got me a young fella and he hasn't tried to bite me yet.


I was bitten once about one year ago by a juvenile normal 0.1 that I had purchased from Petsmart. The thing was that I agitated her while I was repeatedly trying to sex her when I first purchased her. I was using the "popping method" and I know it was because she had had enough.   Totally my fault.   :Sad:

----------


## cdoak1017

No but last night after I moved his home to check his uth (he was out of his hide) and put it back he like attacked at the glass (missed it) aimed where I was so I got him out an he was cool just wanted out of his enclosure. Really really loves being out. I'm going to upgrade his enclosure soon.

----------


## Syfaio

I'd rather take a ball python bite over a hamster bite any day.....

----------

IsmQui718 (03-03-2015),_se7en_ (03-02-2015)

----------


## Toxic_T

Yeah when I got my spider I thought she was gonna bite me, she got out of the tub she was shipped in and was all S up when I opened the box.  But no hasn't bite me yet and I had her for 8 months so far and I just got a butter ball haven't been bite by him yet either.  I know it's gonna happen, it's just the waiting that sucks lol.  But when it happens it'll happened, I guess.

----------


## IsmQui718

Hamster bites are AWFUL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Syfaio (03-03-2015),Tash (08-20-2015)

----------


## Craigaria

My double het bit my nose a couple months ago  :Smile: 

[IMG][/IMG]

----------

_CaGirl5_ (05-14-2015),Citrus (05-18-2015),dr del (03-05-2015),EMSPrincess (05-15-2015),_Lady mkrj58_ (02-18-2016),Tsanford (05-15-2015)

----------


## Atrox

No, but I have had mine for less than a year. A few months now. He has only hissed once when I opened his RUB to get him into his vivarium at my house.

----------


## kgrah1

My girl's got me twice, both times I smelled like mouse, and she let go as soon as she realized i wasn't the mouse. Though all in all, I usually only get bit by baby snakes. The adults don't seem to care about me one way or the other.

----------


## Nadaud

Only been struck at once, when trying to get my BP out of his feeding box after he wouldn't eat a F/T mouse. He used to hiss a lot, too, but he hasn't done that in a while.

----------


## EMSPrincess

One time my normal bit my head cause he got stuck in my hair

----------


## Cold_Blooded_Designs

I've been lucky enough never to have made contact with the business end of any of my BPS or snakes. I've definitely have had a few try. Just last night one of my smaller BP was watching me feed as I worked my way to her bin I knew she knew a meal was coming. Her bin sits at about eye level to me and as soon  as I opened her bin she came right for my face. It was the closest I've come to being bit. For now, I'm still a little faster I guess. Lol. But I know one of these days it's bound to happen. 
I'm expecting the bit won't hurt too much. I've had large lizards get a hold of me and it wasn't too bad. For those who have been bit how would you rate the bite?

----------


## Tsanford

> My double het bit my nose a couple months ago 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


This one is funny, I laughed.


I've been bit once by my bp's, it was a baby OG, so it was defensive not hunger.

----------


## mikesmelly

Never been bit, but have only had my girl for a month.

----------


## anicatgirl

> My double het bit my nose a couple months ago 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]


I gotta ask for the story. My girl climbs my hair/glasses alot and husband thinks she'll bite my face sometime.

----------


## SCWood

The ones at work snap at me occasionally and I've been tagged by the two girls at home. Got one occurrence on video  :Wink: 

1.2 Normal
1.1 Red-tail
0.1 Albino corn

----------


## Citrus

My pastel is funny about food. Sometimes she strikes sometimes she doesn't eat, but what's weird is when she slowly opens her mouth and bites the food. One time while feeding she didn't even go for the food and just slowly bit my finger.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## 8_Ball

I've had my current BP for 7 months and have not even been hissed at.  He is very mellow (always was) and I can do whatever I want to him and he doesn't really do anything and just lets me lol.  I've had normals, pastels, mojos, lessers, and ghosts years back and never was bit by them, one or two just hissed here and there if I spooked them.  I have been bit my corns, kings, milks, and a boa before.  My ball pythons have been the "most tame" thus far  :Snake:

----------


## Kelso

Well mine struck at me for the first time last night. I think it was my fault though as it was feeding time and I placed the rat in his tank and then went to open the lid a little wider and when my hand went back in the tank a bit he lunged for it so I chalk it up to my hand moving and smelling like a rat or at least I hope so....

----------


## BenzieBox

When I worked at a pet store we got a very scared baby ball python. This little guy would strike at anything moved by the enclosure so we started covering it up during the day to give him some peace and quiet.  With a little gentle handling here and there he slowly warmed up to us and we were able to hand tame him.  I've never met an aggressive ball python. I find they're either scared or just irritable because they're being bothered.  I never write any animal off as "aggressive" until I have all of the facts about them and have ruled out any outside factors.

----------


## midgard

I have been striked at but never bitten and the strikes were on feeding day.

----------


## Zincubus

> I have been striked at but never bitten and the strikes were on feeding day.


Same .

I'm convinced that Albino Royals have impaired vision judging by their accuracy in striking  at DEAD rodents...

----------


## Rafikiballpython

Nope


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ratchet

Only once and that was my own stupidity... put my hand in there smelling like the rat I was thawing out... never made that mistake again!

----------


## Aercadia

I just got my boy, and he seems gentle, but I'm sure I'm going to eff up sometime in the future, either with feeding or general handling.  TBH, I'm sort of looking for an opportunity to get bit just so that I can feel it and get over the fear of it in the back of my head.

----------


## theoremofgoats

My ball python has never bitten anyone, and the only time he ever struck at me was when he got a little substrate stuck in his mouth and I had to get it out. And the strike was pretty much the laziest half-hearted strike I've ever seen out of a snake, haha.

----------


## Fidget

Today, after three years of keeping bps, one of them got me. He would bite me every time he sees me if he could. It felt like nothing. I've had worse insect bites.

----------


## Boomerang

My girls is now about 5 months old - got her when she was about a month.  She has hissed quietly at me a few times and gotten into a defensive posture, but once I get my hand behind her she relaxes.  Now, when feeding time is around she goes nuts and strikes at everything including the glass and mesh top even if I'm nowhere around her with food, she just smells it, knows it's coming and just loses her mind.  Kind of entertaining actually.

I have pissed her off when she won't take food and I gently smack her in the face with it until she strikes.  Sometimes it's just an annoyance "get away" strike at which point I get rid of the food and try another one which usually works.

----------


## Ax01

no, not yet. ask me again in a week or two.  :Embarassed:

----------


## DarkAngel06

I've only been bit once. Not intentionally, though. My hand got in the way when she was taking one last bite of her rat. 

Some say they don't let go, but she immediately let go once I relaxed my hand. It only hurt because it caught me by surprise.

----------


## Rafikiballpython

Nope never 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## ItsAllNew2Me!

lol just got tagged last night.  :Very Happy:   200 gram female i just got yesterday.  I was moving her hide in her isolation tub to temp gun the hot spot just to be sure  :Wag of the finger:  and smack right on the index finger!  Just a quick nip I said ouch in surprise not in pain.  I had three pin pricks on my finger that got red but didn't bleed.  I have had worse mosquito bites.  This of course was my fault sneaking up on a stressed animal in a new location.  I was surprised to see her roaming about this morning in her new digs.  She let me temp gun this morning so i believe all is forgiven  :Smile: .

----------


## Penultimate

Yep... three times. One time I got between Onyx and her rat, totally my fault. I was feeding in the dark and didn't see her head. Another time I got bitten by Amara, my mahogany. That time she was hiding under the towels during feeding and she came out on the side I didn't expect and got me. Yes, I use feeding tongs. Yes, I need to buy longer ones. xD

There was only one time I don't think it was me. My five hundred gram super pastel pinstripe's tub was disgusting and I had to take her out to clean it. I reached in to grab her and she freaked out. She got me, but I didn't even notice until I saw blood. Not painful at all. It was quite odd. I think she might've just thought I was a rat or something. It was around the time of day I normally feed, so that's probably it. So you know, not a big deal.

----------


## redshepherd

Haven't been bitten yet (obviously), but I still am aware of not putting my hand in front of their face when I'm picking them out of the tub. Blackout in particular is very easy frightened and jerks her head this way and that when ANYTHING moves nearby, but has never struck yet. Cake is calm as heck for a baby, but still gets a little tense when I'm trying to pick him out of the tub.

----------


## lilnash0

Yes twice. Once by a 300 gram male and once by a 3500 gram female. The male is a little _stinker_ he tries to bite all the time and the female only bit me because I was trying to ball her up so I can fit her in the bowl to put her on the scale






Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk

----------


## Timelugia

My vote has changed. I've been bit twice since I voted. Once by a startled snake who was shedding and once by a really grumpy bp. I think it depends a lot on the snake's temperament.

----------


## redshepherd

It was magical. o__o

I was dumb and stuck my hand into Cake's tub to attempt to move his hides out of the way before a feeding, while he was already in feeding mode- and he struck at my hand. I assumed he didn't get me, because it just felt like his tiny teeth just lightly scraped my skin. So I didn't even look at my hand.

A minute later I happen to look, and DANG there are two trickles of blood! 

Concluded that BP bites are magical: they literally feel like NOTHING/a little light scrape, but more blood than you would expect comes out running. How weird!

----------

_Chkadii_ (08-20-2015),_nightwolfsnow_ (08-19-2015)

----------


## Herbie'sMom

Just experienced my first bite from a new rescue. Poor thing was stressed from improper care but add transport to my house on top of it and...WHAM! It actually took me a few seconds to realize I'd been bit. Barely hurt AT ALL, but yes, unusual amount of blood.  :Surprised: 

I was actually glad I got to "get it over with" and know what it felt like. I will take a ball python bite any day over a cat bite!

----------


## SekiMoshu

Lol.  I read somewhere once that the bite bleeds so much is because there are enzymes in their saliva that kind of prevent blood from clotting right away.  Thus after a wash the blood flow usually slows down right away.  I've personally not been bit but I'm waiting for the day, lol.  Thinking about that if it were on a bigger scale it's kind of scary in their adorable little way.   However I can't seem to find the information again so I'm not sure how true it is.  Might have been a general fact about most species of snakes but it was interesting nonetheless.

----------


## Zincubus

> Lol.  I read somewhere once that the bite bleeds so much is because there are enzymes in their saliva that kind of prevent blood from clotting right away.  Thus after a wash the blood flow usually slows down right away.  I've personally not been bit but I'm waiting for the day, lol.  Thinking about that if it were on a bigger scale it's kind of scary in their adorable little way.   However I can't seem to find the information again so I'm not sure how true it is.  Might have been a general fact about most species of snakes but it was interesting nonetheless.


I heard a similar thing about cars a while back ... A mate of mine was bitten by a cat and her arm swelled up overnight and  nearly tripled in size ..she was off work for weeks ..
I'm sure someone told her that there's something in the car bite that temp paralyses rats / birds and has a bad effect when they bite us .. Sounds a bit far fetched though ..

----------


## Zincubus

> I heard a similar thing about cars a while back ... A mate of mine was bitten by a cat and her arm swelled up overnight and  nearly tripled in size ..she was off work for weeks ..
> I'm sure someone told her that there's something in the car bite that temp paralyses rats / birds and has a bad effect when they bite us .. Sounds a bit far fetched though ..


Bladdy auto correct !!!
Above CARS should've read CATS !!

----------


## gtrdeath87

Growing up I have had box turtles, leopard geckos, Tokay geckos, golden geckos, ball pythons, Bull snakes(gopher? We just call them Bull snakes around here they are local boys), blue tailed lizards(local), swifts(local), Savannah Monitors, Columbian Red Tails, garter snakes(local), horned lizards(local) and maybe some other few odds and ends I am forgetting from one point or another. Anyways I have really only been bit 3 times by any Reptile. My box turtle got me when I was a kid cause I stuck my finger in his shell to touch his nose what I got was the inside of his beak. My Tokay once almost took off the tip of my right index finger and I still have the scars on that one. Than one time in 3rd grade my teacher Mrs. Letcher had a class Bull snake that I had the special privilege of holding or taking in and out of the cage for the other children since I was the only one in the class who had any Reptile savy and it grazed me one time. Other than that reptiles have never really been big on munching me. I have 7 new balls on Order and I am actually kind of hoping some of them have attitude I think it would be kind of fun and entertaining. I watch that snakebytes TV on YouTube from BHB Reptiles and that Brian guy always has Baby Balls striking at his hands but he always talks with his hands and sits there and waves them in front of their faces which is kind of dumb but its whatever I more get weirded out about him doing this not because he is getting them fired up but because he is always shaking his left hand that is holding the snakes just as vigorously and in unison with his other hand and it seems like he is just shaking the crud out of the little guys.

----------


## AKA Dave

Finally happened....sort of.  Ever since I've gotten back into the hobby I've been weirded out by the idea of getting tagged.  I don't do well with things that startle me.  I figured I'd just get it over with and let Sally nail me once, on my terms.  She's always been one to lash out so I had her out the other day and of course she struck out repeatedly so I gave her a target this time.  Not too bad.  Felt more like a scrape and only left one small puncture.  I can deal with that.  Now that the shock is over and I know/remember what to expect I'm not so worried about it.  Immersion Therapy in a way.  Yeah I could have avoided it, but this way I am more comfortable holding a feisty BP.  The ATB I just bought does not worry me at all though and never has.  Strange.  Maybe it's because I know they're _supposed_ to bite.

Dave

----------


## gtrdeath87

That will probably help you out quite a bit. When you are moving slow and cautiously shaking or timid tends to be something they hone in on most likely as potential prey. Scared rodents kind of shake and move slowly and cautiously and that is usually what gets you bit. When you aren't representing yourself in that fashion they tend to not go into that mode.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk

----------


## FluppleWott

My ball, Lucy, has tagged me at least 4 or 5 times. She's tried and missed a lot more than that. Her aim is terrible because she's only a baby. She's aimed for nearly everyone's faces, except for my boyfriend's. She's even seen my cats and dogs at a fair distance and tried to tag their faces, too. She's a feisty little one, but needless to say she's a fairly good feeder with that additude! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk

----------


## AKA Dave

> That will probably help you out quite a bit. When you are moving slow and cautiously shaking or timid tends to be something they hone in on most likely as potential prey. Scared rodents kind of shake and move slowly and cautiously and that is usually what gets you bit. When you aren't representing yourself in that fashion they tend to not go into that mode.
> 
> Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


It wasn't that at all, but I agree.  It didn't make me nervous or anything, just weirded me out.  It's why I got it out of the way.  Been tagged plenty in the past.  Just had to remind myself it's not that bad.

Dave

----------


## ALBINO IGUANA

Definitely been bit. But only as feed bites (mistaking my fingers/hand for a rodent).

----------


## gtrdeath87

Most of my new balls were all pretty fired up from being shipped so today when I got home to see them all for the first time (My Fiancee opened the box and put them in their bins when I was at work) I had to inspect them all for myself and I got bit by the Spider, Enchi, Pinstripe and the Lemon Blast lol.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk

----------


## marya1962

)

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk

----------


## marya1962

Really! I'm having problems posting because I have the flu! I was just going to say my ball python's mouth can't open wide enough to properly bite me. He just bonks me.

Sent from my LGLS740 using Tapatalk

----------

Cohazard (10-11-2015)

----------


## MissLovesSnakes

The only time I got bit was when I accidently dropped a plastic lid on my ball python. She does have a habit of biting veterinary assistants though.

----------


## jmathis

I think with alot of younger bps is where the biting happens I have two females a fire and a coral glow still around 300 grams that both bite me whenever they get the chance and have most my other 19 never bite, its all on individual snake

Sent from my KYOCERA-E6560 using Tapatalk

----------

eclacon (11-12-2015)

----------


## ItsAllNew2Me!

I have been bitten once.  :Cool:   It was definitely my own fault.  I went to remove the bowl that is used as her hide.  Well like a dummy I grab the bowl from the hole that she enters the hide and as soon as my finger went in it came right back out!!  :Wag of the finger:  I had two pinpricks on my index finger.  Didn't hurt a bit but really wasn't expecting it lol.  Like I said all my fault.  I had only had her for about 3 weeks so she wasn't used to me.  My first ball python (Chaos) I have had for three years has not bitten me once or even remotely moved towards me aggressively.

----------


## redshepherd

Well, still have only been tagged (barely a tag) once, and it was only when I stuck my hand into his cage while I had a mouse right next to it. Silly. 

I generally just avoid any fast movement right in front of their face at all, even if I say I trust them completely. Any action happening in front of their face seems to scare them and can potentially put them in defensive mode. So just handling their body, moving their head with my fingers under their head/neck and not in front, coming in from the back... keeps them relaxed and comfortable.

----------


## stickyalvinroll

Nahhh I'm just way too good with snakes

----------


## Addiesmom2012

I have had my share of ball pythons growing up, and have handled MANY other ball pythons. I have never once been bitten. I have decided to get into the breeding game, and I have 6 small balls now, and 2 of my 6 are, well, _git_s! They have not landed a bite yet, but they are not giving up! LOL! I imagine it is only a matter of time before they tag me.

----------


## Zincubus

I've had a couple of 'feeding' bites off my male Albino Royal who's a very good feeder but as I've mentioned elsewhere I'm pretty sure all albinos have slightly 'dodgy' eyesight so I'll forgive him .

Complacency is a bad thing at feeding time though .. something I'm sadly guilty of .

----------

jlopezgdonas (11-30-2015)

----------


## o.r hill

The only times that I have been bitten is when they were trying to get somewhere in accessible and my hand was preventing that.
It doesn't hurt or bleed much, kind of like a TB test.

----------


## midgard

Never been bit by bp but other snakes yes

----------


## MysticMoon001

I can officially say that I have received my first bite. Didn't hurt any worse than a flu shot. I honestly think a papercut was worse than my Alduin's bite. But then again he is still a baby ball. :Embarassed:

----------


## Zincubus

All the bites I've had over the years have  just felt like I've just  scraped past a rose bush thorn ... Nothing too big though as managed to latch on thankfully ... I always think that the latest bite helps me "focus " as it's so easy for some to get complacent ....

----------


## Ax01

yeppers, i have.

my friendliest BP - a pied male named Boq - missed his rat the other night and tagged me instead.   :Embarassed: 

he even left a tooth! (sorry, couldn't get the camera to focus.)





1 day later.


another look.


they're so dangerous.

/sarcasm

 :ROFL:

----------


## Zincubus

> yeppers, i have.
> 
> my friendliest BP - a pied male named Boq - missed his rat the other night and tagged me instead.  
> 
> he even left a tooth! (sorry, couldn't get the camera to focus.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's a good point .... Do feeding lunges really count as ' bites '.  :Smile:

----------


## Kimchi~

In the year I've had Noki, she's never bitten me or anyone else. I let my 4 year old cousin handle her, too. (With extremely careful supervision and I've taught him not to grab or squeeze her.) 

I'm a pet owner with a super pastel female BP who is very much loved!

----------


## tipposan

I have been bit only once when he was younger and I was just a newbie.

Two of my daughters have also been bit but again, this is when he was less than a year.

Now we are more aware of what to look for when he is getting ready to strike and what to look for before handling him.

He's about 4 feet now so we are really conscious of getting bit.

20160201_214802 by closhusan, on Flickr

----------


## Kenneth Varela

For how long have you had that beauty ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Question on your tank What size is ? 

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk

----------

CantHelpIt (02-21-2016)

----------


## Kenneth Varela

Both 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Coluber42

I got bitten a small number of times by the ball python I had years ago. It was a small number of times over the 9+ years I had him, and I think only while feeding, because I didn't ever think to use tongs. He never bit anyone while he was out and about, and he used to hang out with me for hours and hours.

----------


## Mada

just an update i had put no on here, but i have since been bitten so add one to the more than once line and take one off of the no line.  got bitten by our black pastel hit albino at the snake show before i decided to purchase him and 2 weeks ago i got bitten twice by our smallest ball (98 grams mystic) we were weighing her and she knew that was a sign of food time and she gave me a little tap and coiled on my finger and then i got to see her actually unhinge and latch on lol not even a scratch though.

----------


## Leviathan623

I've only had one Ball Python and I've had him for about 4 months. He's never bitten me though because he's way too chill for such a thug like action. He's like the embodiment of chillness. I'll just put my nose under his head. He hissed at me a few times when I first got him, kinda sketched me out, not gonna lie.

----------


## Leviathan623

> I have been bit only once when he was younger and I was just a newbie.
> 
> Two of my daughters have also been bit but again, this is when he was less than a year.
> 
> Now we are more aware of what to look for when he is getting ready to strike and what to look for before handling him.
> 
> He's about 4 feet now so we are really conscious of getting bit.
> 
> 20160201_214802 by closhusan, on Flickr


They're even more docile when they're adults. I wouldn't worry about getting bit.

----------


## muncas

[QUOTE=spaceturtle;806972]Simple quesiton. Have you ever been bit by a captive ball python?

I have been bit by a BP, but it was wild caught like 25 years ago!!! My BP today all are captive bred and even though they haven't bit me I know there  is room for error during feeding

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Yes my First Ball Bite last night it was a feeding accident and my fault. I tried to help her get her mouse in a better position and Had my left hand to close I had the tongs in my right hand, here is the damage from my very tiny Female Bumblebee. 

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## KMG

> Yes my First Ball Bite last night it was a feeding accident and my fault. I tried to help her get her mouse in a better position and Had my left hand to close I had the tongs in my right hand, here is the damage from my very tiny Female Bumblebee. 
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999


Well I hope you learned your lesson. 

Have fun at the ER.

 :ROFL:

----------

_Lady mkrj58_ (03-07-2016),pariahdog (04-18-2016)

----------


## Lady mkrj58

Lesson learned lol

Sent from my SGH-T999

----------


## Luxcyx

My bp bites me if I try to handle her after I've moved or changed her enclosure. A couple times.

Never draws blood though, she's just a baby.

----------


## southwestchief

Got bit by my ball python, Sissy, about a week after I got her.  She pooped on me within 15 minutes or taking her out but kept handling her rafter I cleaned up.  Put her on the bed to roam around and then went to touch her head to see what she would do and got tagged.  Was standing in front of her and reached for her head and she quickly recoiled and struck.  Has not done that since but I also haven't reached toward her head while I wasn't holding her.

----------


## fireflii

He bit me once, but that was when he was younger and I was feeding him live (was working on transitioning him to f/t). He just missed the mouse and got my finger instead. It was like a tiny pinch, barely bled (I bled a LOT more from the mice/rats and they left my finger throbbing for hours...). He has otherwise never tried to strike at me.

----------


## redshepherd

Off-topic but still slightly related... I would hate to be bitten by Vigil (Dumeril's Boa), if she ever loses her chill.  :Please:  For the times I have seen her yawn, those fangs are pretty huge compared to my BP's. And she has not stopped growing yet. LOL

Otherwise, still no bites other than when Cake was a couple months old!

----------


## Ax01

my VPI Axanthic het Albino girl tagged me last night during feeding. she's super friendly but a real aggressive eater lol.

----------


## ArvadaLanee

Well...I really wasn't afraid my new bp would bite me...until now! Lol. My boy's corn snake bit me, when he was still a baby, and he gets feisty, and had a little cage aggression for a while, but he's over that now, and never bites. My boyfriend's corn snake has never shown the slightest bit of aggression, and still doesn't even strike her food. She picks it up very gently, then sucks it down in about 5 seconds. I was told the new bp was handled regularly, and I held her before I bought her, and so did my 9 year old twins. She seems like she will do well with us. She's calm, but very curious, and loves to watch us. I'm not worried about her biting me, as much as I worry about her biting the boys. They're so used to our corns, which are sweet as can be, and climb all over us, and sniff at our faces, and go under our shirts. They don't hold the snakes without supervision, but after reading some of these, I'm still a little nervous now. I have been watching videos of angry bps, and trying to really learn their body language. I have already had a talk with the boys about the risk of getting bitten. I always tell them that any animal with a mouth can bite, and even pets that are gentle most of the time can have a bad day. I had read that bps were less likely to strike at you than a corn snake, but this thread makes me wonder if that's true. I'm sure I will worry less once I get to know the new snake better, and have more of an understanding of her behavior. She seems like such a sweet little thing, it's hard to picture her being aggressive. Hopefully, she stays this sweet. Lol

----------


## Jon14

> I have been watching videos of angry bps, and trying to really learn their body language. I have already had a talk with the boys about the risk of getting bitten. I always tell them that any animal with a mouth can bite, and even pets that are gentle most of the time can have a bad day. I had read that bps were less likely to strike at you than a corn snake, but this thread makes me wonder if that's true. I'm sure I will worry less once I get to know the new snake better, and have more of an understanding of her behavior. She seems like such a sweet little thing, it's hard to picture her being aggressive. Hopefully, she stays this sweet. Lol


As long as you don't over handle her when she is young, you should not have an issue. Also, as long as you continue to handle her, she will remain mellow.

----------


## Jvmun

My oldest male bit me for the first time ever since i've had him. it happened probably about a week and a half ago. (also my first time bit in 12 years) 

He had been fasting since winter and finally ate a week prior, well I was checking temps in my enclosures with my temp gun and when I reached into his tank he wacked me.  :Razz: 

As I would have expected, it startled the crap out of me and I hurt myself about 100% worse pulling my hand out and snagging it in a corner than what he actually did with the bite. 

I dont even think it was an actual bite, maybe a strike because he did not latch on, and I only had two itty bitty dots  on my hand that didn't even bleed. It was just itchy  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

So.. I feed him a fat arse rat and all was well  :Good Job:

----------


## butterballpython

I've been a bp owner for two days.  

No bites yet!   :Smile:

----------

_se7en_ (07-24-2016)

----------


## jplehmann

I've had over 40 and not really bit yet, although struck at a few times.  I think one bumped me on the back of the head but I don't count that.

Funny story, had one around my neck while at the desk.  6yo son comes up and I feel her tense up (she's on the nervous side).  I said, Caleb back up she's going to bite you (without looking).  He didn't move and 10 seconds later I felt her jerk and that's exactly what happened.  He cried a little but didn't even break the skin and was fine in no time.  

I named her "Snapples".

----------


## Moosefriend

If a snake bites you, do you have to treat it a certain way to avoid salmonella (which all stores say snakes have...)? Or do you just go about it like a regular cut.

----------


## Snoopyslim

> If a snake bites you, do you have to treat it a certain way to avoid salmonella (which all stores say snakes have...)? Or do you just go about it like a regular cut.


lol Moose I think it would fall under the regular animal bite category...most feces have salmonella including that of dogs and cats.  Snakes feces carries salmonella and your snake may pass through that bacteria that is why they say to always wash your hands (before and after).   No I don't think the salmonella bacteria lives in their mouths but I would still disinfect a snake bite as I would any regular cut or bite.  One can never be too safe when it comes to wounds.

----------


## Moosefriend

Haha, it's just that all pet stores have signs like "do not cuddle your snake" "do not put your snake on *certain objects*" "do not kiss your snake" "wash your hands before and after" "do not eat for 30m after holding a snake". So it always sounded like they're super horrible. 

Yet we never, or rarely, wash hands with dogs or cats!  :Razz:

----------


## Fraido

> Haha, it's just that all pet stores have signs like "do not cuddle your snake" "do not put your snake on *certain objects*" "do not kiss your snake" "wash your hands before and after" "do not eat for 30m after holding a snake". So it always sounded like they're super horrible. 
> 
> Yet we never, or rarely, wash hands with dogs or cats!


Reptiles can carry salmonella, not good for you, that is why they say not to do those things.. which uh, I don't believe you have a risk of getting from a cat or dog.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## dr del

> Reptiles can carry salmonella, not good for you, that is why they say not to do those things.. which uh, I don't believe you have a risk of getting from a cat or dog.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk


Actually you have *more* of a risk of salmonella (and various other nasties ) from a mammal bite compared to a reptile.

----------

_Fraido_ (06-10-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-14-2016)

----------


## Fraido

> Actually you have *more* of a risk of salmonella (and various other nasties ) from a mammal bite compared to a reptile.


I wasn't really referring to the bite part, just the reasoning behind not cuddling your snake and kissing it and what not, not sure if that changes anything? 😊

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## butterballpython

Um, to update my comment above...I've now been a snake owner for 36 days, and Bubbles bit me this morning.  She drew blood, too.    :Sad:

----------


## CptJack

It took years before a BP nailed me good, but it was a feeding thing (I dropped the rat and stupidly moved to retrieve it with tongs and she struck).  Honestly it wasn't bad overall, but getting one of those little needle teeth right in my knuckle resulted in some bruising and swelling.  Still far and away the least painful animal bite I've ever had.

----------


## Snoopyslim

> Um, to update my comment above...I've now been a snake owner for 36 days, and Bubbles bit me this morning.  She drew blood, too.


LOL you posted too soon butterball - what was the deal did you startle Bubbles or was it a feeding response?

----------


## bashatheballpython

_I get bitten most after feeding my girl is a very mean eater _

----------


## Nitewolfie

Lol, i like how this shows up in my feed as just today, i got bit by my first ball python (I've been bit by a boa before). I guess now that Mizuchi (the one who bit me) is in really nice health, shes showing her colours more... her colour as in if shes not fed when she wants, she'll bite the hand that feeds xD

Sent from my SM-G386T1 using Tapatalk

----------


## butterballpython

> LOL you posted too soon butterball - what was the deal did you startle Bubbles or was it a feeding response?


It was neither.  She's been feisty ever since I got her, and I was putting her on the scale to weigh her.  She acts afraid of me, and an experienced bp person told me to put an old t-shirt in her enclosure so she can get used to my scent and maybe become more accepting of me.  She's still striking at me.  He also told me to handle her every day until she gets used to it.  She tries striking at me every time she's out.  My male is super sweet, but she's nervous and not easy to handle.

----------


## Snoopyslim

> It was neither.  She's been feisty ever since I got her, and I was putting her on the scale to weigh her.  She acts afraid of me, and an experienced bp person told me to put an old t-shirt in her enclosure so she can get used to my scent and maybe become more accepting of me.  She's still striking at me.  He also told me to handle her every day until she gets used to it.  She tries striking at me every time she's out.  My male is super sweet, but she's nervous and not easy to handle.


That sucks I hope she calms down for you...sounds like you are trying your hardest.

----------

butterballpython (06-21-2016)

----------


## MasonC2K



----------

dr del (11-09-2016)

----------


## Zincubus

> If a snake bites you, do you have to treat it a certain way to avoid salmonella (which all stores say snakes have...)? Or do you just go about it like a regular cut.


I just wipe it down and apply some sudacreme to the area and forget it .. I did have a Royal Python bite which unbeknown to me left about 10 teeth under the skin which came to the surface about a week later ...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------

_se7en_ (11-09-2016)

----------


## LightningPython

Not been bit by a BP, but got tagged by my burm




> I just wipe it down and apply some sudacreme to the area and forget it .. I did have a Royal Python bite which unbeknown to me left about 10 teeth under the skin which came to the surface about a week later ...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I didn't actually look up what to do if you get bit when it happened to me but my mum read somewhere that mouthwash was food to use because of the alcohol in it. When I got tagged, she dabbed a load on the area.
 Turns out it was alcohol free mouthwash  :Good Job:

----------


## Jeanne

I have had ball pythons for well over 10 years.. I have never been bit by any of them.. Nor anyone elses. 

Sent from my VS980 4G using Tapatalk

----------


## blondiee411

I've had my ball python since beginning of August and I have yet to get tagged.  I find it weird because he hasn't even struck at me yet.  Maybe it's because I feed him every 5 days?  I'm not sure, but I want to see what it feels like since this is my first BP and I've never been bit before!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zincubus

I went years before getting my first bite then I got done there times in a month ..

Two baby boas and a young Woma python

----------


## cletus

Never by a BP, but def by other species.

----------


## Mangiapane85

My kingsnake being the colubrid that he is has bumped me a few times, when I first got him anyways. I don't think he really even bit. It never bled or anything. But never by the ball pythons.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

I've had a few bites off my Albino Royals at feeding time - discussed in the ' albinos and dodgy eyesight ' thread.  :Smile:

----------


## Bamdiggity

She snapped at me once, but it was my fault as a new snake owner. I was moving my hand too fast next to her hide while cleaning the substrate, and I felt smoothing sharp hit my finger, and was like "Holy damn! What was that!", and there she was, coiled up under a little bridge type thing right outside of her hide, stalking my hand like a prey item. Needless to say, I move slowly now. Lol

Sent from my LG-K540 using Tapatalk

----------

KingWheatley (11-13-2016)

----------


## the_rotten1

Got nipped by a hatchling a few times. My leopard was kinda bitey when I first got him. Thankfully, he grew out of it. My cinnamon also got me once, while I was petting her tail. Apparently my hand moved like food. She seemed very apologetic afterward.

----------


## Mangiapane85

> Got nipped by a hatchling a few times. My leopard was kinda bitey when I first got him. Thankfully, he grew out of it. My cinnamon also got me once, while I was petting her tail. Apparently my hand moved like food. She seemed very apologetic afterward.


"Apologetic" lol. I like that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## KingWheatley

> She snapped at me once, but it was my fault as a new snake owner. I was moving my hand too fast next to her hide while cleaning the substrate, and I felt smoothing sharp hit my finger, and was like "Holy damn! What was that!", and there she was, coiled up under a little bridge type thing right outside of her hide, stalking my hand like a prey item. Needless to say, I move slowly now. Lol
> 
> Sent from my LG-K540 using Tapatalk


Did that the day I got mine too. Except mine just curled into a ball afterwards, if I recall correctly.


Herp Derp

----------


## Ball2Drop

Nope! :Wink: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

I've been tagged:
 once by a corn: She was annoyed when I moved her up from 2 smaller prey to one larger prey. She hung out waiting for the second one and when I closed her glass, she did a quick tag and run.

once by a bp who overshot the rat and caught my hand holding the tongs. She released immediately. My fault for bad technique and she was mortified...came right out of her bin and tried to hide along its edge. When I picked her up, she balled up, which she never does, and wouldn't strike for the next two feedings.

twice in a row by the same rosy boa. He bit and released then bit again right away and wouldn't let go. I had to put mouthwash on a q-tip and hold it by his nose. Lesson: don't pick up a hungry rosy boa. Lol

----------

KingWheatley (11-15-2016)

----------


## Drako21

Never been bit by my ball python or boa in the 3 years I've had them. My ball python has never even hissed really. The only thing that does bite me all the time is my crested gecko but that's not a real bite, lol.  :Laughing:

----------


## cletus

It almost happened tonight.  I was feeding. I pre-scented the area and she went nuts as soon as I opened the tub.  She came flying out of her hot hide and nailed the side of the tub.   She just shed earlier this morning.   She was hungry!!   She is usually a pretty aggressive feeder anyways but nothing like she was tonight!

----------

iLikeSneks (01-18-2017)

----------


## Seviper

Yeah once, but it was nobody's fault. Over here in the UK we have a really annoying tradition called bonfire night, it's totally stupid. It scared the crap out of my boy and caused him to bite once when an explosion went off. Besides that, no. Luckily my darling is over bonfire night but it took him a couple of weeks to get over it. ( He would be a bit iffy at night, but if I stood outside his tub for a couple of minutes, he'd relax himself and I can take him out for handling - I no longer need to do this. )

----------


## Calider

Mine is too wobbly to bite someone. Seriously. If you are afraid of being bit, get a spider or something else that wobbles. She couldn't hit her target if her life depended on it. However, she never has tried. My last bp was just a big slug. He laid around and hardly moved. He didn't like being handled because anything that didn't involve sleeping was a major inconvenience to him. I don't think he even had the energy to kill a live rat let alone bite a human.

You want to talk scary bites? My other two snakes, mentioned in my sig, are absolute _horrors_  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## pressiniron

In the over a year I've owned Zorah, she's never bit me. She struck at the glass once when startled and I moved past quickly, but never during feeding. Not sure if I'm lucky or just overly careful. Always been curious what it feels like.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk

----------


## SaltLife422

I haven't yet. I kinda want it to happen just to get it over with and know what I'm in for. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## vix0105

I got tagged by my male Royal Dave didn't hurt and I had a nippy hatchling that bit me a few times,Dave didn't mean to he aimed for my hand insteada the food but let go straight away,my Leo bit me once I was holding a wax worm n she caught me think that hurt more than the Royal!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Snoopyslim

Well I voted too soon  :Razz:  lol Valentine welcomed me to the bite club just now.
She shed early morning and was extra hungry definitely due to a misssed feeding while in shed.  It did hurt a bit but more startling... their little teeth are like razor sharp fish teeth that hook in.  Turned out to be very comical for my boyfriend and I... a few obsecneties later we are all at peace again lol!  I just kept thinking to myself don't let her wrap!!! Would have been difficult to pry her off lol needless to o say she gobbled the rat down in a frenzy.

----------


## Mamak

Yes, a nippy little super pastel got me good every time I opened him up for a few months.. little jerk was really handsome though so I let it slide. 😂

----------


## brianzor

> Mine is too wobbly to bite someone. Seriously. If you are afraid of being bit, get a spider or something else that wobbles. She couldn't hit her target if her life depended on it. However, she never has tried. My last bp was just a big slug. He laid around and hardly moved. He didn't like being handled because anything that didn't involve sleeping was a major inconvenience to him. I don't think he even had the energy to kill a live rat let alone bite a human.
> 
> You want to talk scary bites? My other two snakes, mentioned in my sig, are absolute _horrors_


Damn tree dwellers will bite without hesitation haha.

I've been tagged by almost all of my snakes. Most of my balls are still young so it's nothing to worry about. My boas have bit me the most though. And the Kenyans, well their bite is laughable.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## redshepherd

It's been almost 2 years and none, except for that one noob mistake during my first 2 weeks of owning my first BP. (sticking my hand into his tub when I smelled like a mouse on feeding day LOL)

My BEL though is crazy on some feeding days, and will literally flail and throw his teeth left and right when I stick the rat in the tub, sometimes flailing straight out of the tub. He doesn't even look WHERE it is, just flails everywhere as I try to stick the rat in his face, and gets the rat eventually. LOL

----------


## Drakion

Only once, and that was because the poor baby couldn't aim very well yet. (she missed the mouse lol) thankfully she was (and is) still too small for it to be anything more than a surprise.

----------


## ReptileChaos

I've been tagged once, but it was definitely my fault. I reached over the girl's head with a large water bowl and scared the crap out of her.

----------


## chakup

I can now say once. My girl over the last two weeks has become an aggressive feeder. Other night she missed on first strike and just kept going culminating in my hand getting hit before she found the mouse. Must say wasn't too bad! Lol.

----------


## SekiMoshu

I've been bit by my boy before but it was 100% my fault.  I dropped his rat from the forceps I have by accident and was looking at the rat to pick it up instead of him and he tagged me.  I didn't even realize it until I pulled my hand out and there was blood all over it in the shape of his little mouth and I'm just like '...You adorable little brat.'  It didn't even hurt.  Much rather be bit by him than the scratches I get from my cat.

----------


## Craiga 01453

I've been bitten by an adult king, and by garters I would catch in the yard as a kid. Never been bitten by a BP or any of my snakes. I was bitten by the king in the store. I was there to look at her and the other adult male king he had available, she bit me a few times over the course of a few minutes.  The male was a Cali, which I wasn't looking for, but figured I'd check him out anyway...I fell in love with him, he came home with me that day and has been an absolute sweetheart since day one.

----------


## alxanders

I've never been bitten, even when I should have been bitten. This girl wanted to hold him, and she puts him around her neck. Hades anchors himself on her armpit and sniffs the air. She starts freaking out when this happens. I had to quickly get him off of her before she hurt him. I also grabbed his head. Something he hissed at but didn't bite at.

----------


## LightningPython

Got my second bite today, and the first one by a bp. My little enchi lesser girl got me
It was my fault, I didn't have time to warm the rat up, and I didn't get my feeding tongs so I used some tweezers which are about half the length. Aaanndd I had my hand in the enclosure. She's very fond of her food

She went for my hand instead of the rat, and i didn't have time to react quicker 😂 :Very Happy:

----------


## Gc99

Ive been bit a total of three times by my lemonblast female (5 months) I put her back in her enclosure and moved my hand waaaaay too fast for her so she tagged me once. And she bit me twice on a different day when I was cleaning a wound she got from a mouse bite

That was the first bite, so tiny and painless, but then again, she is a small snake

Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk

----------


## Lizardlicks

I need to work more with Bean because she's is a jumpy, suspicious tings, but at this point I just take it as a given that she's going to bite me.  At least it doesn't hurt!

----------


## Ax01

i noticed the OP, SpaceTurtle's, avatar is a pix of the Figure 8 wall on Sunset in LA. i visited it a few years back myself and scribbled a message on the wall.



anyway cool forum handle, cool avatar!

----------


## rdoyle

Yes

Sent from my SM-N920P using Tapatalk

----------


## DLena

No details? Geesh.

----------


## Kira

I've never been bitten but that's not saying much since I only have one ball python and I've had her for a little over 2 weeks. She hasn't tried to strike either. I'm hoping it stays this way!

----------


## Gc99

Feeding was not really good today 



Sent from my HTC Desire 626s using Tapatalk

----------


## SLAYERab

Yea I got bite once cause i put my hand in when my bp was searching for her mouse, but as soon as she struck my hand she let go. This was around the time i first got her, and i learned my lesson.

----------


## embrit345

14 years, 2 bites and both totaly my own fault.

First was a young black back female who i knew was hungry, had food scent on my fingers when opening her tub and before I could move she attached to my little finger nail lol

2nd was a couple months ago ( so a good 10 year gap between lol ) and my female normal Nyeusi was about to be takne out for a soak in the bath ( she has a really really tough time shedding especially her eyecaps despite her humidity being increased etc ) and because she was partially in blue she whacked me between my thumb and finger xx

----------


## crenfrow524

A couple times from youngins. Nothing major, more startling than anything. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

----------


## flyfishing-falconer

I was bit once but it was my fault.
I was getting my snake (Bruce) out from under a hide and one of his scales git caught and ripped up. he only nicked me. i have not had him to long though.
I have been bit by quite a few rat snakes, corn snakes, water snakes, and king snakes multiple times each though lol. :Very Happy: 
All where wild and i was just playing with them for a while.

----------


## SPIDERBALL

Mine have never even acted like they were going to bite. And all 3 of mine are 6months old. And they aren't even head shy. I'm sure one will be grumpy one day. But luckily hasn't happened yet.

----------


## MmmBanana

I have never been bitten, but I have only been around snakes for about 5 months now. My GF has a 9 year old normal male, and I think I would have to bathe in rodents for him to even consider biting me. My young BP took a strike at me when I first got him, but it was my fault. He was in the back corner of the tank in a nervous/defensive position, and I was moving stuff around in his cage. I got to close and he snapped. He does the same thing now every once in a wile, but I always pay attention to him now and I never make quick movements around him when he is in his cage. I only move stuff around when he is hiding.

----------


## Zincubus

I never put my hand or arm in FRONT of their heads  :Smile: 

Still get bit every so often , usually when I get a bit complacent .... just when you expect the expected ....


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## ExoticBalls816

Never been bit by a ball,struck at many of times but no actual bites from bps...have had bites from boas,burms,corns and a few other critters.

----------


## Zach_este93

I have only had my Royal for a couple of months and I got bit. I can't blame the snake though. I had her in glass but couldn't keep the humidity at the right level to I switched her over to a plastic tub on a Monday. I feed her in plastic tubs on Tuesdays. I'm sure that she associates the look and smell of plastic with food, but i didn't realize this at the time. So I went in to temp gun under the cool hide Monday evening and she struck my finger and drew blood. She is pretty small and it didn't hurt at all. The marks were healed by the end of the day. I just remember her confused mannerism when she immediately let go of my finger "You arn't a mouse...". After that I went in a couple of hours later (I know I know, let them settle. But I was making sure I wasn't nervous and was "back on the horse" so to speak). She went right to my hand, slithered up, wrapped around my wrist and rubbed her head against my thumb. I ended up taping the outside walls of the tub so that it looked different from the feeding tub.

----------


## danielghost

I've been struck at defensively by my baby lesser pastel and I've been tagged twice by my four and a half foot lemonblast female. Both times were my own fault, she is extremely food motivated and I smelt of rats the first time and the second time I thought I would be safe reaching into her enclosure to check something without letting her know I wasn't food because she'd just eaten the day before, needless to say she thought my hand was a rat and got me good . Even an adult of that size really can't hurt you much though, she is a puppy dog as long as she knows you aren't lunch.

----------


## Thorbp

Never been bit, but bumped frequently, now I am methodical about cleaning my hands when in feed mode as it reduces the chances. All my snakes are use too a finger rub to let them now I am about to move them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## tttaylorrr

i was initiated into the bite club yesterday by Coffee Bean. i can finally join this thread!!!  :Very Happy:

----------

dr del (09-28-2017),_GpBp_ (09-28-2017)

----------


## ckuhn003

> i was initiated into the bite club yesterday by Coffee Bean. i can finally join this thread!!!


Oh no! How did it happen? Did you feel it??

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Oh no! How did it happen? Did you feel it??


you can read about it here in Coffee Bean's progression thread!
and honestly it didn't feel like anything! just a quick poke from her tiny toofs, but it happened so fast it didn't even register in my head until a few seconds after. no pain at all, she startled me more than anything.  :Smile:

----------


## tttaylorrr

> Oh no! How did it happen? Did you feel it??





> you can read about it here in Coffee Bean's progression thread!
> and honestly it didn't feel like anything! just a quick poke from her tiny toofs, but it happened so fast it didn't even register in my head until a few seconds after. no pain at all, she startled me more than anything.


and here's the mark today

----------


## dr del

Definitely needs the paramedics **nods sagely**

----------


## SDA

It's too late you are already dead!

----------


## LadyCalypso

I just joined the got bit club tonight out of my own stupidity haha. Was having good luck with my other two girls but ignored the fact pitri was hungry and she thought my pinkie finger was food, still love her anyway  :Smile:

----------


## Ashley96

Been bit by Pascal a handful of times. He is territorial over his cage but once he is out he is a sweetie.

----------


## dadofsix

I'm not going to vote 'cause as soon as I do, I know that one of the critters will tag me!  lol

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (03-23-2018)

----------


## itsjustkarma

Owned 4 (2 male/2 female) normals in the past, not so much as a strike from them in the 3-4 years they were with me (they ended up going with the ex). Fast forward to now, recently picked up a handsome VPI Axanthic Spider male and he's sooo snappy. Only a matter of time til he gets me, but not yet!

----------

_CALM Pythons_ (03-10-2018)

----------


## Skyrivers

Miss Snow is snappy if you don't offer her a paper towel roll first (a little trick I learned from youtube). She understands now that that means that she is going to be picked up and she balls up. She did bite my girlfriend though. She talks while moving her hands and waved them right in front of her face while holding her. She just was like, "oh. I have been bit. Now that I have the first bite out of the way I know what it feels like is not scary at all." I laughed at her. So far been careful to not surprise her.

----------


## Alter-Echo

Never been bit by a bp, but I've been tagged my more than a few hungry kingsnakes and a very pissed off water python... that one left a mark. Lol

----------


## Bistem

Does getting struck twice quickly with a closed mouth count? I didn;t think it did so I voted NO

----------


## dadofsix

Got popped by my older Royal last night.  She was hungry but dropped the rat.  I shoulda just left it there (because she eventually wrapped it from where it fell) but NO!  I had to "help her" with the rat.   I shooed her away and then tried to retrieve the thawed rat with my tongs.  And then, POW! she popped me on the hand.  And I knew it was coming to!  I had been handling the rats but thought I had washed my hands enough.  Nope.  

Oh, well.  I guess the little needle pricks on my hand mean that I've joined the club.  I guess I'll go ahead and vote now.  lol

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-13-2018)

----------


## Turbo Serpent

I had a gravid female strike me when it was feeding time. She was off feed, but flew out of her tub like she hadn't ever eaten when I was swapping her water dish to a big bowl.

Hatchlings... need I say more? Everything is bigger than they are so everything is a defensive strike.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (07-13-2018)

----------


## Sirus Uno

My Lesser male started nuzzling me a few times when he was first given to me. I knew he had a bit of an attitude plus they were maintenance feeding him like once a month or so. Knowing that, I was the only one who had the stones to handle and work with him which is why she gave em to me. Anyway, he nuzzled me which was confusing. So one time he actually opened up and mouthed my hand... Like a bite but no real teeth. Seemed like once he realize I was too big he backed off. 
Another time he did the same but actually wrapped my hand up and fanged me as if he was feeding, held onto my forearm for about 10 seconds then let go but still constricted. I just watched em like "Zazu... Whatcha doin buddy?" Lol
Another one I got from her which I'm fostering now for the same reason, when I first went to pick up Zazu I was helping her clean tanks and she told me to watch out for Autumn, the fire killer bee, as she's become a rapid fire snapper. And sure enough, I went in to clean up and BAM she tagged my finger tip real good! 
They've both been so much better since I brought them home and worked with them. Maybe environment, maybe the maintenance feeding... I mean ZAZU was 200g at almost 2 yrs old...crazy. But neither have snapped at me since being home in my rack.

----------


## skydnay

Out of all three of my BPs, I've only bit once, and it was mostly my fault. I found Echo in a Craigslist ad ($35 for a 3 year old BP + a 40 gal tank), and the girl I met with told me that she'd been having trouble feeding him. He was on live, and she had tried f/t, but it hadn't worked. And oh yeah! Make sure you put him in a separate tub for feeding time. Sure, sure. I'm not entirely sure what all she was doing, but she said he hadn't eaten in three months or so. He looked real thin when I got him, and when I went to feed him the first time, I think I let the rat cool down somehow, because Echo struck straight at my hand. It surprised us both. He did take the f/t rat and hasn't had any trouble eating since.

----------


## Aerries

I dont remember if I posted this yet on this thread but yes I have heres the worst 🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (10-16-2018)

----------


## Dianne

Ive had a couple of non-contact strikes from babies, but no actual bite.  The closest was when my adult normal male was very anxious for dinner and lunged toward me when I was opening the cage door...luckily no contact on that one either.

----------


## Newbie39

Got bit a month ago finally LOL!!! My fault...Went in for a quick water change and got tagged.  No teeth, no marks kind of tickled.

----------


## ErostheSnake

> I dont remember if I posted this yet on this thread but yes I have heres the worst 🤣
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That doesnt look fun!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Techbunneh

Years ago I had a baby ball named virtuous...he loved to bite me whenever I'd put my hand in his enclsure. 
 Whether it was to clean after a shed or feeding. Or trying to socialize with him he'd bite. So adorable though.

----------


## VereMyth

Never got tagged yet but, my albino managed to get close. I always joke to my mom that I am unlocking my inner snake wrangler(lol).

----------


## cj2007

I have been taged plenty of times even by ones that never ever bite lol but thats the name of the game when handeling snakes.

Sent from my VS988 using Tapatalk

----------


## Zincubus

Wonder if any of these Royal bites were due to touching a rat /mouse prior to handling ??

Smell of rodent and warm skin ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## dadofsix

> Wonder if any of these Royal bites were due to touching a rat /mouse prior to handling ??
> 
> Smell of rodent and warm skin ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Mine most certainly was!  lol

<><Peace

----------

Zincubus (10-31-2018)

----------


## IllumiBunny

My girl bit me a little over a year and a half ago one time but I was having an argument with my boyfriend and it was also her feeding day so I was trying to take her out while feeling irritated I guess she felt nervous about me being angry and bit me on my pointer finger took her a little while to release but finally she did. Haven't been bit since than.

----------


## Valyndris

Just once when my little Crowley was a baby and it was after feeding him, it was my fault as I smelled of rat.

----------


## distaff

Not yet by that one.  I haven't had him more than a few weeks.  But, I'm terrified.  Hatchlings STRESS ME OUT!  I hate the thought that I'll flinch and hurt him.  

I did get my second bite today, by the adult cornsnake.   I laughed and apologized.  Was in the viv with a mouse in my hand, and then, distracted....Oh, the water needs changing!  This is a planted ExoTerra - a thick jungle of Potos and English Ivy, and that water dish is located at the very back. 

SMH, about as dumb a thing to do, as it gets.  Starbuck took his meal just fine, however.

----------


## luckydoll

I've only had my first bp for five months now (which I know isn't very long in comparison to many on this thread), but I have luckily not gotten bit. Honestly, I've never even had him hiss or strike at me. He doesn't strike that quick even when it comes to mice. He seems to have a very chill temperament. 

I do have to say I've learned a few examples of what not to do from this thread, haha.

----------


## nightscavenger

Been bit several times, I think its quite funny when they do, I just laugh at it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

dr del (12-02-2018)

----------


## Jellybeans

Not yet

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## SPIDERBALL

Have had several strike at me but none hit

Sent from my Z986DL using Tapatalk

----------


## Jellybeans

I want to get bit by one so that I know what it feels like but I want it to be one that's not mine!

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## Dianne

Yes, just this past Saturday morning.  I fed Friday night and Piper didnt eat her second mouse after killing it (f/t).  I reached in to take out the mouse the next morning and she tagged my finger.  Didnt even bleed.

----------

*Bogertophis* (02-24-2019)

----------


## Treeman

Ive actually never been bitten by a BP, or any other captive snake, that I can remember. But by black rat snakes, garters, etc. outside, yes. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Oliver_the_BP

My boy is pretty docile but there have been two strikes while feeding. The first one was my first time feeding him and Im assuming he just got overwhelmed, the second time he just missed the mouse and got my hand instead!

----------


## Jellybeans

Nope.  But I don't fear it.

----------


## Jaguar63122

Been bit by a boa twice but never my balls.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

You mean they actually have teeth?   :ROFL:

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-03-2019),TechnoCheese (05-29-2019)

----------


## Skeptiball

I was just bitten (nibbled) about 30 minutes ago in fact.

----------


## AnnieHeart

Only once and that was when I got my first ball python and it did't slip my mind that _I shouldn't hold them if I've touched a pet rat...._

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019)

----------


## Champ299

Yes. It was my fault


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Boop noodle123

Yes my boi has bitten me but he thought I was food. I smelt like food.

----------


## GiddyGoat

Yeah I was bit a mere one time but thats because stupid me aligned my hand with chest snake after smelling like mouse. He let go though, think he realized it was my hand and not the mouse that he was smelling, LOL!

----------


## Miranda2

I remember the first time I ever got bit by a bp. I had taken in a rescue and was in a hurry to feed him cause I had to go out. I threw in the rat and realized it was in a bad spot so used my hand to move it, lol..

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-29-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I remember the first time I ever got bit by a bp. I had taken in a rescue and was in a hurry to feed him cause I had to go out. I threw in the rat and realized it was in a bad spot so used my hand to move it, lol..


Or what I call a "teachable moment" lol...     (scent + motion + warmth = bite!   :Very Happy:  )

----------


## Werewolves

Once so far for me. It was my fault (as usual) - I thought her head was inside a hide with the rest of her body while I reached in to rearrange some things. But her head was actually poking out and hidden by a plant, and she thought my dangling hand was food so she struck. A good reminder to be more careful next time!

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (07-03-2019)

----------


## drew5337

See The Chronicles of Chompy thread in the pics section... :ROFL:

----------


## glowstone

he bit me once but only when he was hungry and i was very sweaty so i probably smelled more like food than me! learned my lesson about handling when im sweaty after work

----------


## Jukeboxhero

Here is 1 of 3 times of being bit, 95% sure from picking it up when I should've fed it 😅

----------

dr del (09-17-2019)

----------


## Jukeboxhero

So today I needed help moving my tank around so I call my brother over. He's handled my BP before and has never been bit. He pulls my snake out, supports correctly, is super calm and the snake IS relaxed - no tension, tongue flicking, etc. My snake was fed 3 days ago, so he shouldn't be nippy. Sure enough, my snake is roaming on my brothers arm, faces his hand and slowly bites his hand, then tightens its body. My brother knew what to look for and didn't see it coming, and this isn't the first time my snake has done this (its bit me like this a few times). To get it to release we run its head under cold water and put it back into its tank. THEN - this has never happened before - the snake starts dunking its own head in its water bowl for about 5 minutes before it roams its tank. Does anyone know what that is about???

----------


## Ella_S

None of mine have bitten me yet... and one is a hatchling, so I was really expecting her to be more defensive... I cut myself a little on my Sam's tooth once while checking for a URI, but I guess that doesn't count  :Razz: 


...that said, when I eventually get bitten, I'm about 99.999% sure it will have been my fault  :Very Happy:

----------


## Zincubus

I went years without a bite even with 20 odd snakes including Retics , baby Boas , Kings and Burms .. then I got tagged a few times in a couple of weeks . . Think it was just a combination of complacency and tiredness 

I was done by a Woma python ( feeding time ) , Albino boa who was in shed but I hadnt realised and a Florida King whilst taking photos of a few snakes and not washing my hands in between 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_NewmanLovesSnakes_ (02-16-2020)

----------


## NewmanLovesSnakes

I got bit by my first BP when i was younger. Other than that I've been bit by wild king snakes and that's about it.

Sent from my LML212VL using Tapatalk

----------


## e_nigma

Bit once, poor shed when I inherited her, eye caps stuck, she hit my finger rather than the mouse! User error, has never happened again!

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk

----------

dr del (05-02-2020)

----------


## MusicCityMack

By a BP? Ive only been bitten once. Years ago, I thought this particular animal wasnt going to eat, so I tried to grab the dead rat (it was f/t) from her enclosure. She, in fact, DID NOT want her food taken away from her 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Kerimac

Yep. My normal buy was Very defensive when I first got him. He is good now though. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk

----------


## Namea

Ball Pythons are generally quite docile. However those who have been mistreated (like my current rehab project) or are hungry, in shed, etc. can bite. It doesn't hurt very much at all, mostly like any snake bite the speed is a bit startling if you've never been bitten before.

----------


## MrGrinch

In four years, the only other strike was due to my son coming in too fast from above/front. That time, Cinnamon let go of him, immediately... a defensive bite.  

In retrospect, Cinnamon had shed in the day or two prior and hadnt eaten in over a month. I was anxious about it and in a hurry, because it was getting too late at night.  I had handled the rat to ensure it was thoroughly warmed.  I used a short 4 hemostat to offer it.  The snake struck PAST the rat and grabbed hold of the thumb on my opposite hand, at least a foot past the rat...  and coiled up, constricting around it.  That caused it to bleed pretty good. 

The shock was far worse than the bite.  It hurt a little with a larger snake, but its very tolerable.  The bite left tiny pinholes in opposing U shaped jawline patterns.  Recovery/healing was very fast.  I took the normal precautions of washing the wound and applying antibiotic salve to stave off any infection.  I had no pain as it healed and three days later you couldnt tell what had happened.

The bigger problem was how to get the snake to RELEASE me after biting, since my thumb was going to become dinner.  I wasnt sure what to do.  With the adrenalin lowering in my system and rational thought returning-  I realized that forcing/prying could end up in injury and a bigger loss of trust, so I ended up going into the bathroom and put her briefly under the faucet with some cold water, barely dribbling.. and she IMMEDIATELY unlatched.  

Weve been staring at each other with hurt looks through the enclosure door, for about two weeks, now... but its time to get back on the bus and try again.  Once she eats, shell feel better and be happier... then, after a couple of days, I will start handling her again in order to rebuild trust.

----------


## GoingPostal

I've now been tagged 2x, both by hungry young pastels, one looking for food and one when I removed food he hadn't taken.  Both hit me quick once and backed right off, couldn't really feel anything, those teeth are tiny.

----------


## Zincubus

> I've now been tagged 2x, both by hungry young pastels, one looking for food and one when I removed food he hadn't taken.  Both hit me quick once and backed right off, couldn't really feel anything, those teeth are tiny.


Odd enough my best EVER Royal feeder was a Pastel .. he ate every time plus any leftovers.. . I had to use a hook to get him out as he was insatiable.. lovely once out of course 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## GoingPostal

> Odd enough my best EVER Royal feeder was a Pastel .. he ate every time plus any leftovers.. . I had to use a hook to get him out as he was insatiable.. lovely once out of course 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


The one was an acquaintances that I had for a year, the other the rescue I took in last year.  What's interesting is both of them are/were great feeders for me, never the slightest issue but both were in poor condition when I got them, stuck shed, severely underweight, "wouldn't eat".  Nothing wrong with the snakes and everything wrong with their setups and temps.

----------

Zincubus (08-25-2020)

----------


## joenuch

_I have had 3 ball pythons and a current boa constrictor and never gotten bit. I came really close once, but to my surprise, the ball python didn't even open its mouth. It just lunged at me and hit me with its head lmao._

----------


## Ascended

Never by a ball python.  One defiantly would If I let him. I just approach him properly to avoid it. The other 13 for comparison are fine. No caution needed, maybe except at feeding time for a few.

Approach him properly? for me that means covering him with my hand, not from the front, swiftly and confidently but not too fasts. Then gently scooping him up in my hands.
That has worked for me for many snakes. Once up and held securely, not many snakes would want to bite the tree they are in.

Admittedly I have not been fast enough for a few other snakes in my past.

----------


## KMG

We should really restart this poll.... Or allow us to change our answer.

----------


## Jamiekerk

One by feeding time, she missed the rat and face planted in substrate, she had been on hunger strike for 2 months but as soon as I opened viv and put rat in wasnt even near her yet she was asleep but her head soon wipped around and struck instantly didnt aim didnt take take just bam but missed. Got a piece of coco husk stuck in her mouth and had no choice to remove it. Being in a crazy feed mode she was rather snappy, removed the substrate got bit and then she ate her rat 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> One by feeding time, she missed the rat and face planted in substrate, she had been on hunger strike for 2 months but as soon as I opened viv and put rat in wasnt even near her yet she was asleep but her head soon wipped around and struck instantly didnt aim didnt take take just bam but missed. Got a piece of coco husk stuck in her mouth and had no choice to remove it. Being in a crazy feed mode she was rather snappy, removed the substrate got bit and then she ate her rat 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So in other words, you were the appetizer?   :ROFL:

----------


## Jamiekerk

> So in other words, you were the appetizer?


Yeah I had no choice but to stick my hand in while she was trying to feed she had a piece of coco husk stuck in her mouth  :Sad:  dont blame her shes just a animal. She has a crazy feed response when shes hungry. Ive had ball python you have to dance the rat around o not her she darts out fast. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Bogertophis

> Yeah I had no choice but to stick my hand in while she was trying to feed she had a piece of coco husk stuck in her mouth  don’t blame her she’s just a animal. She has a crazy feed response when she’s hungry. I’ve had ball python you have to dance the rat around o not her she darts out fast. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh I truly understand, we've all "been there" when feeding goes wrong- just another day as a caring "snarent".  You made the "supreme sacrifice".   :Very Happy: 

 And some snakes can mess up ANY presentation of prey, believe me.   :Snake:

----------


## Claire&snek

Been bit twice by a ball python and once by a black snake but that was itthe second ball python bite bruised over my knuckle area (where I was bit) and left little teeth marks for a few days but obviously it was minor. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## HarryTB

Maybe 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

AutumnVanilla (04-08-2022),_Homebody_ (04-05-2022)

----------


## HoosierHerper

I've been bit by snakes on occasion.  The worst was from my 6 foot redtail boa.  I was carrying her with my shirt off once and something in my movements while I was walking spooked her and she latched onto my side.  That one hurt a bit and bled a good bit but never had a bit from a ball python that bothered me at all.  They are always pretty mild in my experience and nothing to fear.

----------


## Jolty

I've been bitten by (two specific) babies, but never adults. My brother has had snakes for 6+ years, and was only once bitten by one of his adults, and it was because she missed her prey and got his arm instead.

----------


## Bogertophis

> I've been bitten by (two specific) babies, but never adults. My brother has had snakes for 6+ years, and was only once bitten by one of his adults, and it was because she missed her prey and got his arm instead.


It's very common for "baby" snakes to bite- it's just their instinctive self-defense, & they're so tiny- I can't blame them.  But by the time they grow up knowing us, it's uncommon for most snakes to bite (not just BPs, but rat snakes & boas & many others) assuming they're well-treated & not teased by clueless owners.  And not counting accidental "feeding bites" which are preventable by us- oops!  Not really the snakes fault.

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-04-2022)

----------


## Zincubus

Just found this on my old mobile.

I dont recall this bite specifically but it looks like one of my Royal Python bites ..

They have always been at feeding time and always when I wasnt concentrating or just got too complacent.


If this is the one Im thinking of .. the wife pulled out some teeth using tweezers and was just a littke tender for a day or so BUT a week later it was really sore and itchy and I noticed that some teeth had worked their way to the surface of my skin and had to be pulled out with tweezers then I applied a little Sudocrem antiseptic healing cream


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

AutumnVanilla (05-04-2022),*Bogertophis* (05-04-2022),_Homebody_ (05-04-2022)

----------


## Big Red

Ive been bit by one adult and two babies. My adult was an absolute sweetheart and she missed the rat and tagged my hand. Then my dad made the mistake of tank feeding our newest ball for a while and I paid the price. The other was a freak occurrence by my big pied when he was small and he has never showed aggression since.

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-10-2022),_Homebody_ (05-05-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> ...The other was a freak occurrence by my big pied when he was small and he has never showed aggression since.


Some snakes look as though they'd like to wash our taste out of their mouths after an accidental bite, don't they?   :Very Happy:   Like "Ew, what was that!?  No thanks!"

----------


## DatBoiAJ_

Yeah the only times ive been bit was when i first got my girl shipped from florida, so that was bound to happen, being so stressed. I think she bit me once after i was trying to settle her in(this was after the week waiting) and yk how theres so many different methods for trying to calm them down. So i think she bit me once then, and once when i accidentally put my hand in her hide wayy to fast, so she lashed out(she was still a juvie) and hasn't bit me ever since.

----------


## Harri

Not once.

----------


## Kryptic

I've had my BP for about 3 months now and have been bit once and false struck once.

He has a ferocious feeding response. The first time he struck, I was putting back the fresh water bowl in his enclosure, and he had his head poking out of his hide. I had just previously thrown out an old cardboard box I brought a feeder mouse home in. As I was moving something, he starts coming up to my hand. "Oh, neat, this is the first time he's coming up to me," I thought. Haha, nope, as I'm watching him, I notice he's moving just like he does when he's hunting. I don't want to make a sudden move, so I ball my hand into a fist, hoping he'd realize it was too big to eat. As I do that, he [positions] his head back into a strike pose and takes a shot that catches me between the knuckles. I don't move. He recoils back, seemingly confused that what he bit obviously was no mouse. He looks left and right for a few seconds then slithers backwards into his hide. Definitely my fault for having mousy-smelling hands.

The day of the false strike, I was having a party. Again, my fault. I had taken him out of his tank about three times to show him to groups of my guests, let them hold him, touch him, etc. The fourth time I went to get him, he seemed stressed, like he was fed up with being handled so much that day. He struck my hand with his mouth closed. Not wanting to reward that behavior, I took him out anyway, but kept him in my hand to show my guests, didn't let them touch him, made it quick, and left him alone for the night and a couple days after.

[Edited to replace a word that was censored]

----------

*Bogertophis* (08-30-2022),_Homebody_ (08-31-2022)

----------


## Zincubus

Its fine , its fine .. Ill LIVE ! 





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-06-2022),Kryptic (09-06-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

Yes, I think you'll survive-   :Very Happy:    Sometimes our snakes need to remind us to slow down & show some I.D. instead of barging in on them-   :Snake:   When they have nothing but visual cues to go on, they often make mistakes.   :Wink:

----------


## Argentum

I've never been genuinely bitten by a ball python. Someone else's ball python nicked me, but it wasn't a genuine bite, more of a feint that unexpectedly scraped skin. The only snake I've ever been actually bitten by was a little tiny baby garter snake that I was relocating out of a horse stable so it wouldn't get trampled. It did not appreciate my concern, and was hilariously serious about expressing its objection. Little bugger musked me, too.

----------

*Bogertophis* (09-06-2022),Kryptic (09-06-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> I've never been genuinely bitten by a ball python. Someone else's ball python nicked me, but it wasn't a genuine bite, more of a feint that unexpectedly scraped skin. The only snake I've ever been actually bitten by was a little tiny baby garter snake that I was relocating out of a horse stable so it wouldn't get trampled. It did not appreciate my concern, and was hilariously serious about expressing its objection. Little bugger musked me, too.


 :ROFL:   Garter snakes can be very effective, if not exactly "ferocious" for their size.

----------

Argentum (10-04-2022)

----------


## YungRasputin

so far i’ve only been bitten once by dwarf male burm, 2 fake bites from my male scrub and last weekend my female coastal both bit me and peed on me when i caught her trying to escape after misting - never anything else - i’ve got some snaps here and there but that’s the only time - my BP is as tame as they get tbh 

other than that those are the only 4 times i’ve ever been tagged by any of my pets - never got tagged by a captive arachnid, just a wild adult female black widow (which required hospitalization, antivenin, morphine, saline, the whole 9, etc)

----------

*Bogertophis* (10-21-2022)

----------


## D-.No

I just officially got my first bite. It was totally my fault. Just doing my daily inspection for waste and even though she was coiled I adjusted her humid hide a bit and shes spilled out. Took the opportunity to pick her up and inspect the moss to see if it needed a cleaning and she gently bit my pinky. If I didnt see it and there wasnt a bit of blood drawn I wouldve had no idea I was a bit. 
Last night when handling her noticed her belly was turning pink and loosing a bit. Today she was a little more quirky/investigative as I approached her enclosure. 
Guess were back into adolescent shed mode


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-14-2022)

----------


## Aspen0122

I have personally never been bit by a snake before. I have been bit by a softshell and a lizard tho.

----------


## Bogertophis

> I have personally never been bit by a snake before. I have been bit by a softshell and a lizard tho.


Typical snake bites are underwhelming- paper cuts are much worse.   :Wink:

----------

Aspen0122 (11-16-2022),D-.No (11-15-2022)

----------


## Animallover3541

> I have personally never been bit by a snake before. I have been bit by a softshell and a lizard tho.


Almost any animal bite is preferable to a turtle bite, especially one from an angry slider...

----------

Aspen0122 (11-16-2022),*Bogertophis* (11-15-2022)

----------


## YungRasputin

> Typical snake bites are underwhelming- paper cuts are much worse.


*minus scrubs and ETBs hehe

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-17-2022)

----------


## Bogertophis

> *minus scrubs and ETBs hehe


That's what I meant by "typical"- typical as in what most people keep- BPs, corns- rat snakes, kings, bull snakes, etc.  I sure didn't mean rattlesnakes either, lol.   :Razz:

----------


## YungRasputin

> That's what I meant by "typical"- typical as in what most people keep- BPs, corns- rat snakes, kings, bull snakes, etc.  I sure didn't mean rattlesnakes either, lol.


haha i mean true! i just said that cuz it used to seem like everyone had an ETB and i know that them + scrubs are supposed to have the largest fangs of the non-venomous/constrictor snakes lol

----------

